#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Lees Hier Hoe De Grootste Player Geplayed Word (echt Gebeurd) Is Echt De Moeite Waard

## pancrase

ware liefde of toch niet?

Kanker joden vieze flikkers dat jullie zijn.... zo was ik weer als elke avond op ilsechat racisten aan het afkraken en uitschelden samen met een hafid een hele goede vriend van me .

ik wil een verhaal neerzetten dat iemand is overkomen het gaat over 2 mensen dat zijn het zijn niet de echt namen die heb ik voor de zekerheid veranderd vertel me wat jullie ervan vinden let niet op mijn spelling punten kommas etc.. want daar heb ik een hekel aan

nadorlady--> the dominator= heey rustig aan man strax mol je ze ook nog
wath the fuck een privebericht... ach zeker weer een g.eil wijf dat een g.eile internetgesprek wilt effe kijke hoe ze gaaat reageren
the dominator-->nadorlady=heeey, ik kan er niet tegen als die stomme kaaskoppenm hier marokanen komen uitschelden en kleineren terwijl iedereen gewoon z'n bek houd.
nadorlady-->the dominator= wat wil je dan eraan gaan doen?
the dominator-->nadorlady= weet ik veel ik wil niet strax weggaan met het gevoel dat ik nix heb gedaan liever iets doen dan niets.
en zo ging het zeker eenhalf uurtje door ik kwam erachter dat ze najat heette en in arnhem woont ze studeert administratief medewerker en is heel leuk in omgang en heel spontaan ik had nog nooit zo'n gesprek gehad met een onbekendeook kwam ik erachter dat ze 5 minuten van mij vandaan woont in marokko het gesprek was toch anders gelopen dan ik had verwacht.

the dominator-->nadorlady = he najat luister es effe
nadorlady-->the dominator= ik lees
the dominator-->nadorlady= hahahaha okay maar je begrijpt wel wat ik bedoel wat ik wilde zeggen is dat we al anderhalf uur aan het lullen zijn maar dat we nu afscheid moeten nemen omdat het al 2 uur snachts is en ik moet morgen om half negen beginnen op school
nadorlady-->the dominator= je hebt gelijk man ik was de tijd vergeten is goed beslama doei
shit ik wilde eigenlijk haar msn hosselen ze moet niet weggaan fuck
the dominator-->nadorlady=nee niet zo je weet toch je bent een hele grappige meid maar ik wil wel contact met je blijven houden dit is geen versiertruc just friends okay
wwat is er nou al 5 minuten geen reactie weet je wat f.uck haar net als ik wil afsluiten krijg ik een berichtje binnen
nadorlady-->the dominator= semhaje ik was me aan het omkleden maar ik vind het best hoor als je me toevoegd op msn hier hebje mijn msn [email protected] com beslama ik ga nu slapen
yes haar email maar jah is toch maar voor de grap, waarom word ik blij het is internet, nee man ik heb mijn schoonheid al en denk gelijk weer aan seloua; mijn echte vriendin waar ik helemaal gek op ben trouwens iemand op je msn is geen probleem effe tijd doden als ik nix tre doen heb want sinds ik internet thuis heb verveel ik me niet ik ben elke avond aan het chatten en hang niet meer voor de televisie en ik heb telkens wel wat te doen afijn. ik voegde haar toe op mijn bijna lege msn lijst wens haar welterusten en ging slapen. op een of andere manier dacht ik aan Najat fantaseerde ik een beetje over haar ze vertelde me dat ze mooie bruin glansend haar heeft en licht bruine ogen ik zelf heb pikzwart haar en pikzwarte ogen die omrand zijn hele lange wenkbrauwen waar de meeste meiden helemaal gek van worden ik bleef maar fantaseren hoe zou ze eruit zien. tot ik mezelf wakker schudde en die gedachte liet ik varen ik zei nog in mezelf een relatie via internet kan niet.....

ik hoor wel of ik verder moet gaan

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_ja ga snel verder joh
je doet het goed  _

----------


## pancrase

ik varen ik zei nog in mezelf een relatie via internet kan niet.....

tuuut tut tuuuuuuut tuuuuut bzzzzzzzzzz bzzzzzzzzzzz [email protected]!$R%%*(*&^%$#@ 

ach F.uck man waarom als ik ga slapen gaat de tijd zo snel man ik word er gek van ik druk me irritante telfoon uit en wil net verder gaan slapen of me moeder komt binnen en begint me wakker te maken; ewa a mi inoe ka seni ka atahed 3a medrasa ewa ka sedjiret ita3zibesh intirnit ad 3a sbeh doekith attekadt ewa ka ewa ka(mijnkind word maar lekker wakker om naar school te gaan sta maar op ewa zid s avonds hou je ervan om te interneteen tot laat en s ochtends wil je niet opstaan) met moeite en tegenzin sta ik op kus de voorhoofd van me moeder en loop naar me kast pak een boxershort en een schone handdoek en loop richting de douche als ik in de spiegel kijk ben ik best wel tevreden ik ben best wel breed gebouwd en de laatste half jaar iets van 35 kilo afgevallen ik deed aan muay thai sinds ik ben afgevallen is durfde ik veel dingen ik durfde meiden aan te spreken ik kon weer normaal naar de zwembad en het leukste was ik kon meiden krijgen echt ik had een speciale aantrekkingskracht bij de meiden ik was pas 18 zag er goed uit was pas verhuis naar amsterdam dus had nog een zacht accent waaar de meiden helemaal van smolten ik was op school eigenlijk een best wel brutale player afijn. ik deed de douche aan begon te douchen na het douchen droogde ik me af trok schoon ondergoed aan en liep terug naar de kamer waar ik m'n kleren uit de kast haalde trok me kleren aan deed me haar poetste nog effe snel me tanden ik pak m'n tas met boeken me pakje sigaretten doe ik in me tas me telefoon, schoolpas en geld want ik nam nooit eten mee naar school. ik ging naar beneden ik kwam 1st in de huiskamer en groette me vander met een kus op z'n hoofd en me moedere nogeen keer ik groette mijn ouders alleen s ochtends omdat ik na het roken van een sigaret nooit dichtbij mijn ouders durf te komen.
ik ging lekker in de keuken aan tafel zitten en begon te eten echt veel eten mijn moeder keek mij met supergrote ogen aan en zegt in het berbers 'laat je nog wel een beetje voor mij'. ik begon te lachen, eigenlijk zat ik best wel vol dus stond ik op en gaf me moeder nog een lief kusje op d'r wang en vetrok daarna naar school ook al was ik pas 18 ik had mijn rijbewijs direct gehaald ik had van mijn broer mijn rijbewijs kado gekregen dus ik was tenopzichte van mijn klasgenoten best wel vet met een rijbewijs en een mooie auto(van men vader maar dat zei ik niet) ik liep richting de bushalt toen ik erachter kwam dat ik te laat zou komen. ik belde me vader even op en vroeg of hij ergens heen zou gaan en of ik zijn auto mocht lenen dat mocht alleen als ik genoeg parkeergeld zou betalen. ondertussen liep ik weer terug naar huis mijn vader had een vrij mooie auto waar de wijven natuurlijk voor vielen het was een mercedes S350 na een hele reeks waarschuwingen kreeg ik eindelijk de sleutel ik liep nog effe sniekie naar me kamer en pakt een paar marokaanse cd's en vertrok naar de auto want mijn vader had alleen koran en anashied in z'n auto. mijn vader die is 55 jaar en heeft het goed voor elkaar hij heeft altijd hard gewerkt en heeft allerlei zaakjes geopend en vissersboten in marokko dus eigenlijk werken deed ie niet meer hij is altijd heel vriendelijk mijn vader wollah ik heb het echt goed met die auwe dacht ik. en opeens dwaalden mijn gedachtes weer naar najat van gister avond ik begon ineens weer te fantaseren en had niet in de gaten dat ik al enige minuten in de auto zat ik werd gelukkig uit mijn 'droom'gehaald door hafid dat is mijn beste vriend we deden alles samen de meiden leende we aan elkaar uit onze eerst sigaretje hadden we samen gerookt mijn 1ste brommer hadden we samen gestolen afijn. hij belde me en vroeg me of ik al op school was en vertelde dat hij zich had verslapen ik zei dat ik met 5 minuten bij hem zou zijn dus hij deed snel zijn kleren aan etc.. en toen ik aankwam stond hij al buiten te roken hij gooide z'n sigaret weg en stapte in de auto want 1 regel en dat was in de auto word er nbiet gerookt. dus we reden weg naar school en begonnen grappen te maken en muziek te luisteren ik zei tegen hafid. we hebben auto, geen toetsen, er word niet gebeld naar huis, en we hebben geld, dus ik zeg zullen we gaan spacen zo gezegd zo gedaan ik belde mijn vriendin seloua op en zijn dat ze naima ook moest menemen voor hafid mohiem naima is een algemeen beken seksbeest dus het kwam wel goed uit voor hafid. we haalde ze op bij school en vertrokken zo de snel weg op, waarnaarto weet ik niet maar we waren weg ondertussen waren hafid an naima flink besig op de 8terbank en omdat we in een Sklasse zaten heb je echt veel ruimte zowel voor als achterin en ik werd half uitgekleed door seloua ik was zo heet en vroeg of ze me wilde p.ijpen ik dacht dat ik 1 harde klap zou krijgen maar in plaats daarvan begon ze me hevig te p.ijpen het voelde zo geod aan man net alsof ze jarenlang ervaring had. ik leerde een hele andere seloua kennen dan ik gewend was deze seloua was zoo fuckin g.eil mijn respect an aanzien die ik had voor seloua verdween in een keer ik zag er als 1 van mijn sletjes die ik had maar jah ik vond het niet erg.en toen gebeurde iets heel vreemds, tijdens het geseks dacht ik ineens aan najat van gisteravond en begon over haar te fantaseren ik begon gek te worden en zette haar gelijk uit me hoofd maar toch ik hield mezelf voor de gek dat wist ik. 
mohiem we hadden nog een hele leuke dag gehad hafid en ik waren kapot en de meiden ook we vonden het wel leuk en reden weer terug richting a'dam we waren nog naar arnhem geweest die drie protesteerde en wilden naar rotterdam maar toch ging ik naar arnhem om najat daarom wilde ik gaan maar ik kende dat hele mens niet ik heb er pas een uurtje via msn gsproken wat doe ik moeilijk maar jah we gingen toch en we hadden nog effe gegeten bij de mac. almoehim toen we in amsterdam kwamen bleef ik de hele tijd aan najat denken ik was boos op seloua ze deed zich anders voor dan dat ze is het is gewoon n.eukvee dacht ik bijmezelf maar die najat bleef in me gedachtenik zette naima af bij school samen met seloua en toen wilde seloua me een zoenen ik had het bijna gedaan maar mijn gedachte ging ineens weer uit naar vanmiddag tfoe dacht ik wie weet wie ze allemaal wel niet heeft gepij.pt dus draaide ik me gezicht zo dat haar lippen op mijn wang kwamen. ik zag dat ze het erg vond maar ze zei er nix van ondertussen was het al 1 uur s middags dus gingen hafid en ik nog effe naar leidseplein en kochten wat hash voor mij en wiet voor hafid en gingen chillen in coffeshop the bulldog na een paar uurtjes vond ik het wel genoeg en besloot om naar huios te gaan hafid bleef nog dus ik vertrok richting huis toen ik aan kwam bij de auto zag ik een parkeerwachter staan bij de auto ooooooooooooooo jaaaaaaaaa shitshitshitshit [email protected]#$%^&*&^%$#@#$ ik was vergeten geld te gooien en begon te slijmen en slijmen bij de parkeerwahcter dat hij het doorde vingers zou zien hij vroeg om 20 euro ik was best verbaasd toen ik dat hoorde ik dacht dat zulke dingen alleen in marokko gebeurde ik vond het niet eens erg ik paasde die stomme neger 20 euro en reed weg 1st effe langs bezinestation tanken dat deed ik altijd na het lenen van de auto en ging toen naar huis ik stonk helemaal naar sigaretten dus toen ik thuis was ging ik direct naar boven ik wilde effe op internet in de hoop dat najat was dus ik starte me computer op deed me msn aan en ja hoor goed geraden najat was er naast najat was ook seloua online ik blokde haar snel begon een gesprek met najat;

B:Heeeeeeeeey najat
N: wie is dit
mmmm viese scot
B: ik ben eht brahim van gister nacht van ilsechat
N: ojaaa semhaje sorry ik wist het niet meer.
B:ma3lish 
dus ik ging een zeker 2 uur lange gesprek met haar aan en kwam veel over haar te weten ik heb zelfs een fototje gezien ik d8 dat mijn adem stokte toen ik dat zag.........

----------


## Batata24

ga door dan...  :Smilie:

----------


## lolly

kom vertel snel verder. je kan goed schrijven. je bent aan de perverse kant maar da is niks ik ben dat van jongens gewoon  :lekpuh:   :romance:

----------


## pancrase

dus ik ging een zeker 2 uur lange gesprek met haar aan en kwam veel over haar te weten ik heb zelfs een fototje gezien ik d8 dat mijn adem stokte toen ik dat zag.........

wauw zo mooi is dat meid wajemaaa echt prachtig ik had niet in de gaten dat ze me aan het vragen was wat ik ervan vond ze was mooier dan ik me had voorgesteld.

N:en wat vind je van me? 
N:ewa siwr 
N:ben je er nog?
M:semhaje ik was effe verbaasd
N:hoezo ken je me?
M:nee ik vind je een hele moooie meid wollah tbarkellah 3lik 
N:dank je wel 
M:ewa ik vertel alleen de waarheid

we gingen dieper in het gesprek we vertelden elkaar dingen die ik niemand toevetrouw, zelfs hafid niet, ik weet niet waarom ik het vertelde, ik ken dat hele wijf niet, maar misschien ook daarom, we bleven zo nog zeker een paar uur doorgaan, dat ik niet eens heb gegeten sinds ik thuis was, ik had inmiddels m'n hele msnlijst geblockt, enhad alleen oog voor najat, ik weet niet waarom ik voelde me zo goed bij het feit dat ik met haar aan het MSNen was, wow d8 ik bij mezelf. na een hele tijd riep ik mezelf tot de orde, dit kan niet mo jij de player van de school verliefd. verliefd. verliefd. ik bleef het maar herhalen ik zei in mezelf dit kan niet maar toch wist ik dat ik mezelf voor de gek hield mohiem nar een paar uurtjes msnen en haar 'goed' had leren kennen ging ik afsluiten ik was moe ik wilde nog gaan douchen en huiswerk maken voor morgen. 
dit routine hield ik een paar weken aan ik was op school de 'man' ik had wijven in het begin vond ik het echt strak om zoveel wijven om me heen te hebben maar na een tijdje en helemaal toen ik najat had leren 'kennen' begon het m ete vervelen ik wist niet wat ik wilde ik kreeg ruzie met seloua omdat ze wilde dat ik ging trouwen. ik vond dus trouwen de allerlaatste waar ik aan dacht ik had het goed ik wam aan me trekken ik bedoel ik was pas 18 ik zit nog op school dus ik kan echt niet gaan trouwen ik had die seloua g.eneukt en ze wilde dus dat ik zo snel mogelijk met haar ging trouwen omdat ze vond dat ze nu vast aan me zat. ik heb er de bons gegeven daarna en vond dat het haar eigen fout was ze had haar benen dicht moeten houden afijn ik kwam op een dag thuis en was best wel blij want ik had een koeriersbaantje gevonden en was ook aangnomen maar ik kwam die dag best laat thuis en moest ook 1ste dag werken afijn ik ging effe snel op msn kijken of najaty on was en haar het goede nieuws vertellen o mailen want ik had haar nummr nog steeds niet ze was dus online en ipv effe praten en weggaan, was ik de tijd helemaal vergeten en bleef maar lullen totdat me moeder vroeg hoe laat ik moest beginnen. ik keek op de klok en had nog 25 minuten te gaan dat zou niet lukken van noord naar zuid met het openbaar vervoer ik nam snel ascheid van najat ze vond het best jammer dus ik maakte daar gebruik vanik vertelde dat ze me best wel mocht bellen of een lief smsje sturen als ze daar zin in had. ik gaf haar me nummer en zonder op antwoord te w8ten ging ik offline en vertrok ik had geluk die dag mijn broer was op bezoek hij kwam net binnen en ik liet em alweer opstaaan hij moest me brengen er was nu nog maar een kwartier de tijd over.....

ik zat maar net in de auto en me broer begon alweer met een kruisverhoor: rook je, drink je etc... en natuurlijk zeg ik dus nee maar ik was helemaaal vergeten dat ik me sigaretten in me broekzak had dus als je zit dan kan je zien wat je in je zak hebt omdat het doordrukt dus hij zag het en vroeg me maar als je niet rookt wat doet dit dan in je zak *&^%$#@*&^%$$%^ wajauw d8 ik hoe ga ik mezelf hieruit redden ik vertelde hem dat ik alleen rook als ik een leuke dag tegemoed gaat etc.. een hele bla verhaal en uiteindelijk heb ik hem aan iets anders laten denken mohiem na ongeveer 10 minuten kwam ik in zuid aan en bedankte me broer en ging naar mijn nieuwe baan toen ik binnen kwam viel 1 ding me op en dat was een meisje achter de balie die daaar met de telefoon bezig was het kwam gelijk goed uit want er werd me verteld dat als ik kwam naar manon moest vragen dus ik loop op dat meisje af en wilde vragen of ze manon wilde roepen maar begon eigenlijk direct weer met een beetje chansen etc... totdat manon(de bedrijfsleidster) naar me toe kwam en me meenam naar het kantoor om wat papieren in orde zetten manon was een 25 jaar oude vrijgezel daar kwam ik al na 5 minuten vragenstellen achter, ik d8 dat het een kutwijf was dat alleen maar op haar gat zit en niks doet danalleen maar commanderen maar die gedachte liet ik varen nadat ik haar zag werken sjongesjonge wat een wijf die weet wel van aanpakken afijn na een hele rondleiding moest ik ingewerkt worden bij de balie het was een doordeweeks dag en best rustig dus ik kreeg ook de kans om telkens effe met dat meisje achter de balie te babbelen ik kwam er achter dat het een marokaans meisje is van 18 bijna 19 jaar is ze had een ongelofelijke lichaam echt om van te dromen ze heette hajat maar was bezet dat laatste vond ik jammer toen ze mij vroeg of ik al een vriendin had antwoorde ik direct met ja (dat had ik nog nooit gedaan zelfs niet toen ik met seloua ging) en begon spontaan over najat te vertellen ik vond het heel vreemd dat ik dat deed ik bedoel ik ken najat niet eens ik heb er nog nooit gesproken maar toch voelde ik me heel anders als ik aan haar dacht ineens kwam een gedachte naar boven is dit verliefd worden dacht ik? neeee ik ben mo de player ik kan niet verliefd worden hikies worden verliefd op mij ik was zo diep in gedachte dat ik hajat niet eens hoorde dat hajat mij wat vroeg. toen ik weer uit mijn dromenland werd wakkergeschud hajat vroeg me of ik rook, ik vertelde dat ik rook en zei dat ik best wel zin had om te roken ze riep iemand die de telefoonlijnen zou overnemen omdat wij op 'rookpauze' gingen ik keek er verbaasd aan ze leek me niet de type dat rookt etc.. meer een sirieus meisje leek het me maar jah misschien wilt ze alleen gezelschap houden mohiem het was best lekker weer dus ze vroeg me of ik in de tuin wilde roken ik vond het best als ik maar kan roken, we zaten in de tuin en begonnen te praten over alles en nog wat gewoon standaartdingen als; ben je riffi of arabier , zit je op school etc.. gewoon dat soort onzin daar hadden we het over ineen s zegt hajat zo van; ik wil j ewat vragenmaar je moet niet raar over me denken ik antwoord; ik zou bij god niet weten waarom ik anders over je moet denken mohiem ze vroeg me een sigaret ik was toch wel verbaasd ik bedoel ik was het al op het moment toen ze vroeg of ik een rookpaue wilde maar nu nog meer afijn, we rookde ons sigaretje op en gingen erug toen ze stilstond bij de wc vroeg ze me wat ik van haar haar vond het boeide mij niet echt maar ik zei dat het haar wel leuk stond dus ik aai d'r haar en ineens begint ze me met een blik aan te kijken dat ik al vaker heb gezien zo'n blik van; kom maar pak me als je wil, mohiem ik bleef haar aankijken en kwam dichterbij met mijn gezicht het duurde wel eeuwen maar jah ikzag haar gewoon als een sl.et dus het maakt niet veel uit we begonnen te zoenen die zoen deed me eigenlijk niets maar haar lichaam waauw die borsten haar achterwerk wauw dat wilde ik echt voelen en zelfs meer dan alleen maar voelen etc... en opeens hoorde ik me telefoon afgaan ik had een berihtje gekregen. we stopte met zoenen keken elkaar nog eventjes aan en ik gaf er nog een klein kusje op d'r wang daarna liepen we zonder iets te zeggen terug naar de werkplek ik pakte men telefoon en op het moment dat ik het berichtje wilde openen zag ik een onbekend maar heel makkelijk te onthouden nummer ik opende het en las het; 'hey mop. hoe is het op je nieuwe baan druk sha ni3 ik mis je aanwezigheid op msn ik verder nix te melden werk se en groetjes koes najat' ik leesde het nog een keer en nog een keer en nog een keer en nog een keer ik was zo blij, waarom weet ik eigenlijk niet want ikken dat kind niet moheim ik sloeg haar nummer op en belde direct op;

n:ja hallo
m:heeey najat met mohamed
n:sorry ik ben najat niet ik ben haar moeder(zegt ze in het nederlands met een heel zacht mooi accent) 

what the f.uck shit man wat moet ik zeggen ik heb dit nog nooit meegemaakt f.uckf.uck denk ik in mezelf

n:ben je er nog?
m:jah jah mevrouw ik ben een beetje verbaasd ik had eigenlijk najat verwacht masha ma3lish ik bel strax wel
n :blozen: ke is goed maar als je wil kan ik er effe voor je roepen
m:wat is dit nou dacht ik in mezel dit kan niet een marokaanse moeder dat zo is dus ik zeg jah als u het niet erg vind dan leen ik haar eventjes van u
n:is goed een moment
m: dank u wel mevrouw leuk u gesproken te hebben
n:wahahahahmuahahahahahhihihhiwahahahhahahaahh (ik hoorde zo een gelach door de telefoon) 
m: gaat het?
n:hahha ja man ik ben najat hoorde ik met dezelfde stem whahahahahahmuaahwhahwhahah

wajauw 3la fdiha ik kon mezelf voor de kop slaan dit kan niet een marokaanse riffimoeder met die zo met haar dochter omgaat dus ik begin ook mee te lachen

m:je had me wel effe beet hex

mohiem ons gesprek ging nog ongeveer 5 minuten door totdat ik hajat aan me mouw voelde trekken en me waarschuwde voor manon.

m: he najat de baas komt eraan beslama
n: doei tuut tuut tuuut

he mohamed hoorde ik manon roepen kan je effe naar kantoor komen. ik keek hajat verbaasd aan en zag dat zij ook niet wist waarom ik moest gaan mohiem ik liep richting kantoor en klopte aan. 'binnen' hoor ik ....

nog interesse oella en trouwens wie weet of marokko . nl nog bestaaat ik hoor dat het niet meer bestaat

----------


## miss_remix

wow ga gauw verder meid :grote grijns:  gewoon top :knipoog:

----------


## miss_remix

whahaha sorry mijn excuses voor dat ik net zei ga gauw verder MEID?:$ maar gaat automatisch haha gewoon goed verhaal :tong uitsteken:  haha maar nogmaals mijn excuses:$

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *whahaha sorry mijn excuses voor dat ik net zei ga gauw verder MEID?:$ maar gaat automatisch haha gewoon goed verhaal haha maar nogmaals mijn excuses:$*


  :lol:  hahahaha geef nix MEID ik begrijp het wel het komt niet alleen vaak voor dat een jongen een verhaal schrijft dus in die zin ben ik best spciaal  :hihi:  
maar jah genoeg gelu.ld hier komt nog een stuk aan

----------


## pancrase

he mohamed hoorde ik manon roepen kan je effe naar kantoor komen. ik keek hajat verbaasd aan en zag dat zij ook niet wist waarom ik moest gaan mohiem ik liep richting kantoor en klopte aan. 'binnen' hoor ik ....

Manon riep je me? zeg ik vraag ik heel onschuldig
ja kan je effe binnenkomen en de deur sluiten
tfoeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wat een harde viswijf is het dus ik nam plaats.
Manon: he mohammed, mag ik je mo noemen vroeg ze me want het is veel makkelijker voor me?
ik vond het best. ik dacht safi grat 3lia vandaag 1ste dag direct mashakil 
manon: euh ik heb effe j egegevens doorgenomen, ik vind dat je hiervoor wel veel banen heb gehad mag ik weten waarom?
Mo: ik d8 van als ze me toch gaat ontslaan ga ik lekker brutaal doen dus begon ik allerlei onzin te verzinnen om toch misschien te mogen blijven want aan haar stem was te horen dat ze er niet mee tevreden was dat ik veel baantjes heb gehad het was ook direct een les voor mij van mocht ik ooit ergens anders werk ga zoeken nooit eerlijk zijn en niet al je banen vermelden voortaan afijn.

ze wilde weten mochten we toch verder gaan of ik hier ook zo kort zou werken.
what the f.uck d8 ik bijmezelf dat wijf doet alsof we hier bij de nederlandse bank werken mohiem ik stelde haar gerust en me hartslag daalde weer direct van overspannen naar normaal ze vroeg me ook of ik naar huis wilde gaan. eigenlijk wilde ik wel dan zou ik met najat bellen etc.. maar aan de andere kant moest ik wel laten zien dat ik graag werk dus koos ik ervooor om te blijven zodat ik alles beter en sneller zou leren. manon vonde het niet erg dus stonden we op ze gaf me een hand dat niet zomaar een hand was ze hield me hand langer dan normaal vast en keek me in me ogen ik d8 bij mezelf deze wijf moet ik ook effe de harde aanpak laten zien, maar haa tijd komt nog wel dacht ik bijmezelf nu eerst effe alles uit hajat zetten. en nog steeds had ze me hand vast dus vroeg ik haar met een hele zachte stem; mag ik gaan? ik zag dat ze schrok en zich snel weer orrienteerde wajamaaa wat heb ikmet wijvenjongen ik bedoel ik ken er net een paar uur en kijk hoe ze nu al tegen me doet zoweel hajat als manon maar ajh ik kon niet verliefd worden dat had ik mezelf beloofd.
niet verliefd worden geen gevoelens en gewoon gebruiken die wijven dat was mijn motto. dat alles nadat ik werd geplayed door een meisje ik werd pak em beet 2 jaar terug verlief op n meisje ik was echt stapel op haar zij ook op mij althans dat dacht ik na een hele leuke tijd had ik haar betrapt met een andere jongen echt op een viese manier normaal zou ik het nu niet erg vinden want ik neem die wijven ook maar voor een ding, maar toen hield ik van dat kind ik had haar me hart toevertrouwd en was stapel op haar maar uiteindelijk werd ik gewoon vies geplayed sindsdien had ik mezelf beloofd dat ik nooit meer zou houden van een meisje wat ik voor seloua voelde was eigenlijk geen liefde ik zag er als een goed meisje eigenlijk vriende maar af en toe meer dan dat ik heb nooit van haar gehouden want jah ik wilde het gewoon niet ik konhet gewoon niet dus gebruikte ik die wijvenmeestal zodat ik vies tegen hun opkeek.

ik liep dus terug naar mijn werkplek en direct vroeg hajat wat er aan de hand was ik vertelde haar alleen maar dat ik nog wat papieren moest invullen etc.. hajat vond het vreeemd want volgens haar was manon een vrouw die streng was en dus onder werktijd alleen maar zakelijke dingen deed enpapierwerk dus tijdens de solicitatiegesprek. mohiem we werkte die dag nog vrolijk verder hajat en ik. na ongeveer 3 uurtjes nadat ik najat had gesproken kreeg ik n smsje binnen k keek eerstt om me heen want je mobiele telfoon aan hebben was zeer verboden en pakte me telefoon en zag dat het smsje vannajat kwam ik opende het en las:

ewa a mo
ik heb toch geen problemen 
voor je veroorzaakt zo de 
eerste dag ik hoor het van je.

liefs najat

liefs...liefs...liefsnajat wat is dat nou weer ik las dat laatste stukje nog een paar keer door en voelde me zo happy waarom weet ik niet maar ik voelde me goed bij het lezen van najat d'r bericht ik riep me zelf tot orde kom op nou mo d8 ik inmezelf dit kan niet je kent dat hele kind niet en trouwens je bent de player jij en players worden niet verliefd.

mohiem om ongeveer half tien ging de zaak sluiten en wat was ik blij... ik kon eidelijk roken man ik en hajat namen afscheid vanonze collega's en liepen de zaak uit we liepen een beetje door zuid en nadat ik had gerookt vroeg ze me of ik blowde ik vertelde haar dat ik alleen hasj rookte en dat ik wiet niet zo lekker vond dus ze vroeg of ik met haar wilde roken. ik vond het best ze haalde speciaal voor mij een beetj ehasj bij coffeshop de kabouter in zuid en begon te draaien ik dacht bijmezelf dit gaat makkelijker dan ik had gedacht ik ga haar deze week nog in bed krijgen beloofde ikmezelf. mohiem na een kwariertje waren we knetterstoned het was vrijdagavond en ik wilde effe meer wetenover hajat dus ik vroeg haar of ze vroeg naar huis moest ze zei dat ze uiterlijk 12 uur thuis moest zijn.hmmmmmmmmm makkelijke ouders dacht ik bijmezelf. mohiem ik maakte er gebruik van en liep nog eventjes met haar door zuid en liepen richting sarphatiepark het was best donker dus sloeg ik me arm om haar heen en liepen net als een verliefd stel door de park ik begon ineens over haar te fantaseren en voelde dat mijn broek bij men kruis het benauwd kreeg terwijl ze aan het praten was liet iik haar niet uitpraten en begon haar intens te zoenen en overal en nergens te strelen totdat ik bij haar *** kwam ik voelde gewoon dat ze meer wilde en begon met mijn hand flink tekeer gaan mohiem na wat gekke acties vond ik het welletjes ik had mijn hoogtepunt al bereikt en dus was het voor mij genoeg het was inmiddels al half elf ik begon nuchter te worden dus stelde ik haar voor om naar huis te gaan we pakten de tram naar muiderpoortstation nam daar ascheid van haar ze noteerde ook mijn nummer en ik de hare dat was iets waar ik later zo'n spijt van heb gekregen mohiem ik pakte bus 37 richting a'dam noord en zij ging naar huis ik zat amper in de bus en voelde mijn telefoon trillen. ik had een smsje van hajat gekregen:

he geile beer,
k vond het net heerlijk
verlang eigenlijk naar meer
hoop je gauw te zien 
kusje hajat

ik stuurde haaar een smsje terug met:

maak je niet druk... 
ik wil precies hetzelfde

een beetje vies stukkie  :nerveus:  maar ik vertel enkel wat ik heb meegemaakt ik kan het niet uit verschillende perspectieven beschrijven omdat ik niet weet hoe de andere over nadachten

----------


## Akoena

Salam een nieuwe fan van je.

je doet het goed, ga snel verder.


s.

----------


## lolly

ik wist ni dat jongens verhalen konden schrijven. normaal haat ik lezen maar die van jou is interessant.
je doet het goed. hopelijk is het vervolg even goed als het begin :duim:

----------


## pancrase

vanavond insja allah

----------


## Akoena

oh nog niks????

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Ga gauw verder.._

----------


## pancrase

ik wil graag nu verder gaan maar ik heb vet veel huiswerk dus ik denk dat ik vanvond verder ga dus gooi ik m vanacht er op of anders morgen maar morgen staat ie er sekerss op

----------


## pancrase

maak je niet druk... 
ik wil precies hetzelfde


ik kwam aan in de buurt en dachtineens aan najat ik wilde haar eigenlijk bellen maar durfde het aan de ene kant niet.
na lang denken pakte ik me telefoon en besloot haar flink in de zeik te nemen ik zette me nummermelder uit en belde haar op.

n :frons: heel slaperig) haloooooooooooooooooo
m: jij bent niet echt vrolijk he
n: wie ben jij 
m:ze3ma je kent me niet meer 
n: sorry ik weet het echt niet meer(zecht ze ineens klaarwakker)
m: ik ben mourad (lieg ik) mourad van gisteravond
n: ik weet niet waar je het over hebt meneertje
m: ach kom op nou het was gisteravond heerlijk ben je me nu al vergeten
n: he meneer ikzou maar snel mijn nummer wissenik heb mijn nummer aangeen een jongen gegeven en zo wil ik dat ook houden.
m: ach kom op nou sl.etje ik bedoel je n.eukt geweldig
n: vieze k.ankerh.omof.iel dat je bent, iuk heb nog nooit wat met een jongen gedaan en jij zegt dat ik een sl.et ben je zal zeker je moeder bedoelen.
m: whahahahanhahahahahahahaha
n: wat lach je viezerik
m: ik ben het mohammed.
n: mo? hahahahahahahahaha
m: ik wilde je terugpakken van toenstrax najat ik hoop dat ik je goed heb terug gepakt.
na een hele tijd gebabbeld vertelde ik dat k haar graag beter zou willen leren kennen 
ik kreeg wahid vieze scot ze zei dat ze alleen vrienden wilde blijven en lekker rustig aan wilde doen 
aaaaaaaaah hard to get dacht ik inmezelf maar ikrijg je wel ik bedoel ik heb elke wijf gehad die ik wilde alleen jij zal moeilijker zijn dacht in mezelf
ik vertelde haar dat ik het goed vond en dat ze heel speciaal was heel apart etc...
dit was voor het eerst dat ik dit meende ik zeg het wel vaker maar alleen maar om ze in bed te lokken maar najat, najat was heel anders ik weet niet waarom maar ze was gewoon echt apart. wow dacht ik inmezelf haar moet ikkrijgen.
na eenklein halfuurtje namen we afscheid en ik beloofde haar vaker te bellen als ze wou
ze vond het niet er zei ze en toen gebeurde iets wat ik nooit vergeet ik maakte een smsje dat voor hajat was bedoeld maar omdat die twee namen zo opelkaar lijken stuurde ik het naar najat ipv naar hajat
in dat berichtje stond:
lieverd, ik vond je net heerlijk
ik verlang naar je je lippen zijn zo zoet 
en de rest van je lichaam ook 
ik moet zaterdag werken ik hoop jij ok dan kan ik 
je beter verkennen 
lekkere kus op je lippen mo

de volgende ochtend/middag

ik werd rond 2 uur heerlijk wakker na m'n dagelijkse inspectie(dus kijken of het goed gaat met mijn jongeheer daar tussen beneden) pakte ik me telefoon en zag dat ik 2 berichten had ontvangen ik opende ze en zag dat 1 van najat en 1 van hajat had ik wilde die van najat als laatst openen dus las die van hajat:

hey mop ik moet vandaag werken jij ook? 
bel me dan spreken we wat af.

ach f.uck off ik had er gister een lijp berichtje gestuurd en ze neemt niet eens normaal te antwoorden, ik had er echt geen zin in ik was vrij vandaag en wilde effe iets anders doen dan alleen maar wijven dus stuurde haar het volgende terug

heey lekekrtje 
nee ik hoef niet te werken
maar ik heb met me neven afgesproken 
na een hele lange tijd dus je zal toch wel 
moeten wachten.

vervolgens opende ik het smsje van najat en las het volgende:

hey mo,

ik heb een vreemd berichtje van je ontvangen 
ik denk niet dat die voor mij is bedoeld
maar ik wil geen contact met jongens als jij
gelukkig hebben we elkaar nooit lerenkenne
je leek me een toffe kerel masha veel succes
met je chikies wis me nummer en vergeet me

huh vreemd ineens dus ik chekte mijn verzonden berichten en zag dat het smsje dat voor hajat bedoeld was naar najat is gestuurd 

[email protected]#$!#^#&*$^#&!%^$&%&[email protected]^@#^fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck f.uckf.cuk nee shit wajauw wat moet ik doen ik was ineens klaarwakker
ik chekte mijn b-tegoed 0.14 tzz niet eens een smsje ma3lish ik haal strax wel maar toch deed het me op een of andere manier pijn dit kon niet waar zijn fuck ik moest een smoes bedenken mohiem ik stond eerst op om te douchen ik trok effe een player outfitje aan ik wist dat me vader vandaag nergens heen ging dus het kwam goed uit mohiem ik ging naar beneden ging ontbijten wat niet echt zo lekker als gewoonelijk aankwam ik was er niet bij met em hoofd; ik moest iets bedenken om najat om te lullen dit is niet leuk het is echt een prachtige meid. ik was zo diep in me gedachte verzonken dat ik niet merkte dat me broertje de keuken inliep hij begon zoals gewoonlijk vervelend te doen ik kan echt goed emt me broertje opschieten maar vandaag moest niemand tegen me praten ik vroeg bilal(me broertje) om te stoppen maa rhij blee doorgaan ik zei tegen m ga naar je moer a mislukte alien dat je bent maar hij bleef maar doorgaan met vervelend doen, ik had mezelf niet in de hand voordat ik het wist had hij wahid vieze klap gehad met me slipper en liep huilend weg shiiiiiit dacht ik inmezelf ik heb me broerrtje nooit geslagen hij is pas 7 jaar en nu laat ik me gek maken door een smsje van een onbekend wijf. dit kan niet mo zeg ik inmezelf je weet mo de player die laat zich niet gek maken door een wijf. ik had geen zin meer in eten liep naar de woonkamer en vroeg of ik me vader z'n auto mocht lenen hij vond het geen probleem dus k liep naar boven om een paar cd''s te pakken uit me kamer ik nam ook direct de dvd van mohammed ali mee ik vond het zo'n mooie film. liep daarna uit huis richting de 'koets' van me vader. ik reed naar winkelcentrum boven het y in noord kocht effe b-tegoed en belde als eerst hafid op en vertelde m dat ik eraan kwam die man sliep nog dus ik deed extra langzaam. ik belde daarna najat op maar wist nog steeds niet wat ik moest zeggen mohiem ik deed me nummer melder aan en belde haar na 20duizend keer nam ze op met:

N:wat moet je?
M: zozo jij bent vrolijk vandaag
N: ewa zeg wat moet je 
M: ik kreeg een gek smsje van je 
N: gek?? weet j ewat ik van jou ontving gisteren en ze legde alles uit
ik weet niet hoe hetbij me opkwam maar ik zei
M: dat klopt najat maar me broer gisteren die kwam dronken thuis en pakte me telefoon je moet weten dat jioj de enigste meisje in m'n telefoonlijst bent(ze3ma ;-) ) en hij had een ziek smsje gestuurd naar jou dus.

mohiem na veel gelul geloofde ze me nog steeds niet ik vertelde dat me b-tegoed op was en dat ik haar zo zou terug bellen ik haalde dus nog een keer 10 euro bij c1000 en belde haar weer op mohiem ik lulde haar bijna uit en toen hing ze op ik beldeen belde en belde tot er werd opgenomen door haar vriendin ik had haar het verhaal verteld en zij geloofde me ze zei dat najat geen vertrouwen in jongens had en ik eigenlijk de enigste was die ze een beetje vertrouwde en dan gebeurt dit . ze zei dat najat heel gevoelig is en dit is voor haar een reden om geen contact te houden met jou ik had een gevoel dat najat mij heeft geprezen bij haar vriendinnen etc..
ik voelde me voor het eerst fock op voor een meisje ik vroeg of ik haar nog efe mog hebben ik praatte en praatte en na veel praten vond ik het welletjes en vroeg haar aub vergiffenis voor wat er is gebeurd al is het niet door mij gebeurd mohiem zij vond het nog steeds een klerestreek en zei dat ze erover zou nadenken ik vroeg haar waar ze was ze vertelde me dat ze op cs van a'dam is en nu terug naar arnhem ging ik vond het vreemd het was pas 4 uur ongeveer ik zei dat amsterdam wel leuk blijft tot 6 uur en vroeg haar waarom ze nu weg gaat. ze zei dat ze voor mij kwam. toen ik dat hoorde kreeg ik een brok in me keel ik dacht na ik dacht bijmezelf kij kwat dat meisje doet om me te leren kennen en kijk wat ik met meisjes doe zij verdient iemand beter voor het eerst sinds jaren dacht ik zo ik zei dat ze naar de pontzijde van cs moest komen 1 st wilde ze niet na veel zeuren vertelde ze dat ze 5 minuten met me zou blijven aaaaaaaaai dacht ik ik had echt zin om haar te zien mohiem ik kapte snel het gesprek af en belde hafid op en vertelde dat ik over ongeveer een half uur bij hem zou zijn omdat ik nog wat moest doen. mohiem ik snelde naar cs pontzijde en parkeerde daar eventjes en belde haar op en vertelde dat ik in een groene mercedes zit ze zei dat ze rond zou lopen en dat ze in het wit gekleed was ik stapte uit toen ik n meisje zag dat op haar leek ik riep: najat! maar ze hoorde me niet dus zette ik me alarm aan en iedereen keek om toen de alarm van de auto afging ik zag najat ook kijken en wuifde haar dat ze moest komen ze gaf me heel koeltjes eenhand en ik was zo blij maar ikzag aan haar dat ze verlegen was ik praatten nog even met haar en vroeg haar of ze me wilde vergeven voor wat er is gebeurd en ineens gebeurde iets wat mij direct van player naar lover heeft veranderd najt begon te huilen het deed me zo'n pijn haar zien te huilen ik wilde haar in me armen nemen en fluisteren: niet huilen schatje het komt goed ik ben er voor je er ging zoveel door me hoofd' maar ik durfde niet voor het eerst durfde ik een meisj eniet aan te raken tot ik besloot om haar niet zo te laten staan ondertussen snikte ze nog verder ik lege me had op haar schouder en vroeg of het ging ik voelde me er zo raar bij echt niet normaal. ik heb nog nooit zo gevoeld en dan bij ieman ddie je amper kent was voor mij een ervaring ik trooste haar door woorden maar raakte haar niet aan ik pakte snel een papieren zakdoekje voor haar uit de auto. k vroeg haar waar haar vriendin was die stond gewoon toe te kijken hoe alles gebeurde maar greep niet in najat riepo haar en stelde haar aan me voor imen heette ze ze was een mooie dame. ik had op[ dat moment alleen oog voor najat dat die imen me geen fu.ck kon schelen. na ongeveer een half uur gepraat vond ze het welletjes en wilde weggaan ik wilde haar niet laten gaan ik wilde vanaf dat moment voor altijd samen met haar zijn ze was soooo magisch op dat moment zo teer, zo breekbaar dat ik medelijden voor kreeg ik bood aan om een rondje door a'dam met me te rijden en dat ik ze daarna terug zou brengen imen wilde wel maar najat durfde gewoon niet. na lang zeuren en nadat ik op me knieen ging begon ze te lachen en ik zei dat ik de net zolang zou blijven tot ze meeging na heel lang zeuren en best wel pijn aan me knieen stapte ze samen met imen in de auto ze najat kwam naast me en imen ging 8ter zitten ik zette direct het dvdtje van mohammed ali op en reed weg ik vroeg of ze honger hadden najat antwoorde niet maar imen: jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa man zware honger ik wilde nog eten maar dat gekke patient naast je wilde alleen maar weg ze weurt al weken kom we gaan naar mo in amsterdam en is ze wilde ze na 10 minuten al weg ik keek najat aan en vroeg of het waar was ik zag dat ze knalrood werd. en reed trapte nog harder in we reden naar maccie in a'dam noord en gingen via drive-in wat te eten halen. imen zei dat ze moest pissen en stapte uit om naar de wc te gaan het was best druk dus we wachtten best lang in de drive toen we erin zaten keek in najat aan uit me ooghoeken en zag dat ze gefocusd was op de film ik deed me contact uit zodat ze opschrikde en keek me aan ik keek haar diep aan en wilde haar eigenlijk vastpakken en zo har knuffelen en nooit loslaten ik had volgend mij de liefde van me leven gevonden ik zag dat ze zich ongemakkelijk voelde dus besloot ik wat te zeggen; ik zei......


wil je weten wat ik zei?

de volgernde ker insja allah en vergeet niet er bij te zetten wat jullie van het verhal vnden

----------


## miss_remix

ewa zied haha (dit keer geen meid derachter :tong uitsteken: )haha echt top verhaal :grote grijns:   :verliefd:

----------


## lella_asma

als je het mij vraagt mag je alweer stoppen want je bakt er niets van

----------


## miss_remix

ewa heb je zelf wel wat geschreven?ewa laat dat dan maar eerst zien en dan kijken welke der beter is!  :kwaad:  en als et je niet bevalt dan kom je het niet lezen man  :kotsen2:  ZEIKWIJF!  :jammer:  

ik vind het iniedergeval toppie!
 :engel:  

ga gauw verder ! :grote grijns:

----------


## dounia1986

is een toppie verhaal
ik wist echt niet dat er nog jongens zijn die zo goed kunnen schrijven
maarja is dan ook een waargebeurd verhaal he
xxx kussies en knuffies van je nieuwe fan

ps; ga vlug verder en geef schijt aan degene 
die je verhaal niet leuk vinden

----------


## miss_remix

helemaal met je eens dounia

 :melig2:  boessa, van je nummer 1 fan :grote grijns:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door lella_asma_ 
> *als je het mij vraagt mag je alweer stoppen want je bakt er niets van*



hahhaahah nee ik zal er niet mee stoppen al sj ehet nix vind dan lees je het gewoon niet zo een voudig is het

ik ga dit weekend verder

----------


## pancrase

tnxx remix en dounja 
ik ga heel gauw verder, en natuurlijk heb ik schijt aan mensen die dom doen ik zou enkel stoppen als echt niemand het verhaal leest

----------


## dounia1986

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *tnxx remix en dounja 
> ik ga heel gauw verder, en natuurlijk heb ik schijt aan mensen die dom doen ik zou enkel stoppen als echt niemand het verhaal leest*



inderdaad en zo moet het
dan moeten diegene maar niet lezen he
maar ga gauw verder het word spanennnnnnddd
enje doet het heeeel goed
kom op typen die handel hiihihih  :duim:  

xxxxx
laf you al kussies en knuffies van je fan nr2 he want ik gaan liegen als ik zeg dat ik nr1 ben want dat is remix al he


kusjes remix en thx he

----------


## n&a

SSssuuppeerr verhaal!!!
Schrijf maar snel een grooooooooooooot vervolg want met een klein ben ik niet content( haha ).
Ik wacht of anders gezegd WIJ wachten op een lang vervolgje! Want je doe t echt goed man.

----------


## pancrase

wollah thanx allemaal ik ga echt gauw verder
eid mabroek allemaal

----------


## iptisem_amel

Hallo ik ben nieuw hier en ik ben gelijk begonnen met het lezen van je verhaal. Ik zou zeggen maak het snel af want nu wil ik weten hoe het afloopt. M'n complimenten dat een jonge zo'n mooi verhaal kan schrijven en bovendien waar gebeurt. Dus wil ik je vragen om ons niet langer te laten wachten.

Maak het af!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je hebt een nieuwe fan bij gekregen.

Liefst Iptisem
 :petaf:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door iptisem_amel_ 
> *Hallo ik ben nieuw hier en ik ben gelijk begonnen met het lezen van je verhaal. Ik zou zeggen maak het snel af want nu wil ik weten hoe het afloopt. M'n complimenten dat een jonge zo'n mooi verhaal kan schrijven en bovendien waar gebeurt. Dus wil ik je vragen om ons niet langer te laten wachten.
> 
> Maak het af!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Je hebt een nieuwe fan bij gekregen.
> 
> Liefst Iptisem
> *



welkom op maroc.nl

nog bedankt dat je me story leest ik ga zeker verder het komt niet vaak voor dat een jongen een verhaal schrijft etc.. maar ik ben anders ik schrijf er wel 1 mohiem ik ga dit weekend vet veel typen misschien brei ik er zelfs een eind aan ik zie wel hoe ik het ga laten lopen

nog een fijne ied alfitr 

ma3a salaam

----------


## dounia1986

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *welkom op maroc.nl
> 
> nog bedankt dat je me story leest ik ga zeker verder het komt niet vaak voor dat een jongen een verhaal schrijft etc.. maar ik ben anders ik schrijf er wel 1 mohiem ik ga dit weekend vet veel typen misschien brei ik er zelfs een eind aan ik zie wel hoe ik het ga laten lopen
> 
> nog een fijne ied alfitr 
> 
> ma3a salaam*




ooooooooowwww vetttt cooooooooooooooool 
dammn je bent een schat
maar wist je al hehehheeh
ga gauw verder als je wilt he
en aangezien je vet veel wil typen 
komop typen die vingertjes hahhaha

xxxxxkussies van je fan dounia
je verhaal doetttt  :duim:  
caoiiiiiiiii

----------


## miss_remix

zied :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_remix

jallah :grote grijns:

----------


## Hannan22

Ik vind jullie Marokkaanse Nederlanders echt een ziek volkje. Jullie denken maar aan 1 ding. De jongens zijn verwijfd die gewoon bevredigd willen worden (met succes!!!!) op zoek zijn naar sloeries van de eerste graad. Jullie zijn een echte schande voor de moslimgemeenschap. Jullie Imaan is verzwakt!!!! De nederlanders slagen de bal echt niet mis als zij zeggen dat jullie KUTMAROKKANEN ZIJN!!!!!  :boos:   :auw:

----------


## miss_remix

:haha:  laat k tegen iedereen maar zeggen
ga der maar niet op in!

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door Hannan22_ 
> *Ik vind jullie Marokkaanse Nederlanders echt een ziek volkje. Jullie denken maar aan 1 ding. De jongens zijn verwijfd die gewoon bevredigd willen worden (met succes!!!!) op zoek zijn naar sloeries van de eerste graad. Jullie zijn een echte schande voor de moslimgemeenschap. Jullie Imaan is verzwakt!!!! De nederlanders slagen de bal echt niet mis als zij zeggen dat jullie KUTMAROKKANEN ZIJN!!!!!  *


wahahahahahahahaha 

erg is dat he?

maar jah ik ga vandaag verder dus ma3a salaam

----------


## miss_remix

dan is et goed :grote grijns:

----------


## Reiner

:ole:  :duim:  Goeie verhaal!  :duim:  :ole:  

 :regie: Ga verder man ik wil de rest leze!
Serieus die verhaal boeit mij kom op deze is iets wat je laat blijven leze!

 :Iluvu: 
Love 2 all

 :zwaai:  :zwaai:  :zwaai: 
Greetz

----------


## rooierozen

ga je nog verder wella??

----------


## pancrase

sorry mensen dat ik neit verde rben gegeaan maar ik heb het echt veelste druk met school ik moet de 1ste peiode afronden en dus nog 3 toetsen maken en een project afronden dus ik denk dat ik pas morgen of overmorgen verder kan gaan
k hoop dat jullie kunnen w8ten

----------


## rooierozen

Ik wacht!!

----------


## pancrase

diep aan en wilde haar eigenlijk vastpakken en zo har knuffelen en nooit loslaten ik had volgend mij de liefde van me leven gevonden ik zag dat ze zich ongemakkelijk voelde dus besloot ik wat te zeggen; ik zei......

ik zei: smaakt het (dom van me ik had mezelf niet meer in de hand hoe konik nou zoiets stoms zeggen ik heb dit nognooit meegemaakt ik mo de player van a'dam hoe kanhdat nou man je ziet een schoonheid en je kan direct niet meer ademen)
ik zag dat ze moest lachen om wat ik zei en zei; 'is dit alles wat je te vertellen hebt' ik vond het wel grappig ik begon een gesprek met haar aan we praatte totdat imen luidruchtig de auto binnenstapte en om haar eten begon te schreeuwen mohiem ik en najat bleven maar praten ik zette dat dvdtje voor imen aan zodat ze haar klep even 2 tellen zou houden ik praatte met najat over allesw en nog wat en vond het veilig met haar ik voelde me zo veilig bij haar ik begon volgens mij verliefd te worden ik wilde het niet accepteren maar ik moest wel het is over met mo de player zijn hart is berooft door een schoonheid die dat niet eens in de gaten heeft. ik ben gewoon verliefd najat zag dat mijn hoofd op afwezig stond. ik keek haar heel lang aan in d'r ogen en dacht terug aan het moment dat ze huilde en liet een traan eerlijk gezegd scrok ik ervawn voor het eerst dat ik emoties toonde voor een meid ik vond het zo erg dat ze heeft moeten huilen ze zag dat mijn ogen traanden en vroeg mewat er is ik vertelde haar alles over dat ze me veranderd had met haar actie op centraal ik vertelde haar ook dat ik volgens mij verliefd begon te worden imen die achter zat keek me met open mond aan en vroeg me of ik me wel goed voelde ik had voor het eerst dsinds jaren me hart gelucht bij een meisje en dan wel bij najat ik was gewoon smoorverliefd op haar najat had een player met de vloer gelijk gemaakt ze had me geraakt diep in me hart ik wilde haar hebben ik wilde dat zij de vrouw van mijn kinderen zou worden ik wilde haar beminnen ik wilde haar hebben als mij vrouw als mijn liefde ik schrok van mezelf ik dacht nooit zo over een meisje maar najat, pfff najat is anders het gevoel dat ik vanaf moment 1 bij haar had is onbeschrijfelijk. de stilte werd gebroken nadat ik werd gebeld door hafid hij schreeuwde zowat me oren van me kop af dat ie al kapot lang staat te wachten. ooojaaa shit ik was hafid helemaal vergeten ik stelde voor om de dames naar arnhem te brengen ik zag dat najat wilde protesteren maar imen die was enthousiast die schruuewde direct van jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah natuurlijk wat denk jij dan dat ik nog met de trein ga nadat ik in zo'n mercedes heb gezeten. ik zei wel dat ik een goeie vriend van me zou ophalen die zou meerijden en dat ze nergens bang voor moesten zijn.
ik reed richting hafid dat was 2 minuten vanaf de mac en zag m al geirriteerd staan maar z'n blik veranderde direct nadat hij de twee dames zag zitten in de auto ik zag dat imen het niet zo leuk vond dus liet ik najat achter zitten zodat imen me niet zou haten hafid keek me raar aan van waarom gaat ze zchter zitten mohiem in de auto stelde ik ze aan elkaar voor ik zei er gelijk bij dat najat mijn vriendin is ik zag dat ze rood werd ik vertelde er direct achterna dat ik met er zou trouwen en zei mijn liefde van me leven is hafid die wist dat ik dat soort dingen altijd zei maar niet dat ik het meene dit keer dus wat doet hijmet z'n domme kop hij vraagt aan de dames of ze blowen, ikkon mezelf wel voor me kop slaan iuk vertelde dat de dames 'dames' zijn en geen sletten roken etc.. hij zegt tegen mij wat voor dooie wijven heb j egeregeld ik keek m geergerd aan en zei dat die dooie wijf wel mijn liefde is en hafiod kent me goed genog dat hij weet wanneer ik ietsmeen hij zag dat ik het meende en kreeg een glimlach hij bood zen excuses aan bij de dames en ik zag dat najat het niet leuk vond ik zette de volume van het filmpje harder en reed keihard de snelweg op richting amersfoort om vanuit daar, de a28 richting utrecht te pakkenen vervolgens richting arnhem te gaan ik kende heel nederland wat betreft snelwegen uit men kop ik kan menog herrineren dat ik die dag met najat vaker in me binnenspiegel heb gekeken dan toen ik moest afrijden iedere keer dat ik keek voelde ik me warm worden ik was de hele rit stil hafid , imen en najtat ook. 
maar najat had oogcontact met me ik reed expres langzaam ong 100, 110 km p/u om de 90 km lange reis extra langzaaam temaken dannodig was na een hele reis kwamen we arnhem binnen najat vertelde m ehoe ik he t best kon rijden want arnhem is niet mijn hometown toenwe aankwamen in een straat vroeg ze me om te stoppen ik deed wat ze vroeg ze gaf hafid een hand en stapte uit imen deed hetzelfde maar gaf mij ook een hand ik vond het vreemd dat najat m egeen hand gaf dus maakt ik de raam open en stapte uit liep achter haar aan en vroeg waarom ze me neit groet ze liep rood aan en zei dat ze het vergeten was ik vroeg haar of ik haar 's avonds mocht bellen ik nam afscheid ik wilde haar zoenen of vastpakken en nooit meer loslaten in plaats daarvan gaf ik haar een high fiven ne vervolgens een box en liep richting de auto bij de auto had ik nog even oogcontact met haar ik verkocht haar een vette knipoog en ging in de auto..

in de auto zag ik hafid nog steeds vrolijk zitten ik verkocht m een klap en reed rustig najat achterna ik zag dat een jongen achter haar aan rende en een arm over haar heen sloeg en haar een zoen gaf op d'r wang toen ik dat zag wilde ik huilen maar ipv huilen werdik zo kwaad ik trapte de gaspedaal helemaal in envoelde dat de kickdown aanging en door de turbo de banden spinden en de aandacht van najat, imen en die jongen trok enreed met een hoge snelheid weg ik keek zag dat ze schrok ik keek haar boos aan terwijl ik wegracede zo de straat uit en ineens stopte ik ik pakte me sigaretten en stapte uit om te roken tfoooeeeeeeeeee dacht ik inmezelf ze boort me gewoon hafid zei tegen me hahahaahaha de player is geplayed. 'hou je bek anders ga je je tanden puzzelen en lopen naar amsterdam a kanke.r kind' hij keek me raar aan en wust gewoon dat ik laaiend was dus niet aanspreek baar was hij stapte uit en begon met me te praten'maakt niet uit mo je kan iedereen krijgen man wat doe je moeilijk om een chik'hafid was ondertussen eenjoint an het rollen ik hoorde me tel overganen zag dat najat het was ik drukte het gesprek uit en deed me telefoon uit ik had effe geen zin in haar ik rookte de joint samen met hafid op en reden toen samen weg naar amsterdam. naar de stad vol mogelijkheden de stad waar ik de player ben waar elke wijf je hart met rust laat en enkel d'r benen voor je spreid niet meer minder.

----------


## pancrase

moet ik verder gaan ni3

----------


## rooierozen

mooi vervolg ga gauw verder

----------


## pancrase

ik hoorde me tel overganen zag dat najat het was ik drukte het gesprek uit en deed me telefoon uit ik had effe geen zin in haar ik rookte de joint samen met hafid op en reden toen samen weg naar amsterdam. naar de stad vol mogelijkheden de stad waar ik de player ben waar elke wijf je hart met rust laat en enkel d'r benen voor je spreid niet meer minder.

k.ankerh.oer jonge schreeuwde ik uit in de auto, ik was boos, ik was ziedend, nee ik was laaiend, ik had haar kop het liefst tegen de straattegels kapot geslagen, op zo een viese manier, waarom deed ze dat? was dat de reden dat ze niet wilde dat ik haar naar huis bracht? ze kende die jongen goed, want ik zag dat ze stilstond toen hij bij haar kwam, en dat ze vrolijk ging praten ik voelde me genaa.id dit kan niet, ik word als het ware geplayed, ik begon haat te voelen, echt viese haat voor wijven, ik begon ze te verafschuwen, ik begon mezelf te haten, omdat ik mezelf met zulke mosiba heb ingelaten, waarom ging ik gewoon niet op zoek naar een bent a ness die je dit nooit zou flikken, ik dacht dat ik haar had gevonden,maar nee hoor het is gewoon als een van die sletjes, en dan gaat ze zogenaamd huilen als ik haar de verkeerde smsje had gestuurd, ze3ma gevoelig zijn en imen jah imen is ook zo'n k.anker.h.oer. die speelde gewoon het spelletje mee ze3ma najat is gevoelig en blablabla. ik reed inmiddels al op de snelweg en deed me telefoon aan ik werd overspoeld door smsjes ik las ze niet maar ging direct naar telefoonboek en belde hajat op want na dit had ik echt behoete aan iets lijps ik nam hafid gewoon mee. toen ze opnam:

H: ja met wie
M: he met mo
H: ow hee alles goed
M:chil met jou 
H: he ik ben aan het werk maar kan je terugbellen over 15 minuten want dan ben ik vrij
M:ik ben daar wel over 15 minuten ik haal je wel op 

ik hing op en zag dat me telefoon overging weer najat ik weigerde mezelf toe te laten om op te nemen maar toch aan de andere kant wilde ik haar stem horen dus nam ik gewoon op ik wilde eigenlijk iets anders horen dan wat daar is gebeurd, ik wilde het niet geloven.

M: JA!!
N: he met mij alles goed?
stilte ik antwoorde niet
N: ben je er nog
M: ja
N: luister ik weet dat je boos bent mohammed
M: goh hoe raad je dat zo snel (zei ik op een hele sarcastische toon)
N: waarom had je je telefoon uit net?
M waarom? (ik begon te lachen) zal ik je vertellen waarom nou najat om te beginnen zie ik iets watik helemaal niet wilde zien je doet zogenaamd heel gevoelig tegen mij je maakt me helemaal slap door lief tegenme te doen ik werd na een half uur al helemaal stapelverliefd op je we hebben een leuke dag ik breng je naar huis en wat zie ik. je neemt niet eens de moeite om te wachten tot ik weg ben, nee hoor je doet voor me neus je laat je gewoon kussen door eenandere jongen al is het op je wang maar toch. en dan vraaag je waarom ik zo boos ben en waarom me telefoon uit heb. je moet blij wezen dat ik geen andere simkaart heb gehaald
N: snik snik ....
wat the f.uck ze is gewoon aan het huilen waaarom doet het mij zo'n pijn nee MO je laat je niet weer flashen je staat stevig in je schoenen f.uck haar, maar wat deed ik geheel tegen mij verwachtingen in.
M: schatje gaat het? je moet niet huilen lieverd, anders ga ik ook huilen, alsjebliet niet huilen, je moet me wel begrijpen lieverd maar stop alsjebliet met huilen. ik bleef maar lief doen. ik voelde gewoon iets voor haar ze maakte me met de vloer gelijk ik had niks te zeggen, ze had me als het ware in haar macht mohiem na veel gepraat vroeg ze me 
N: wil je weten wie die jongen is?
M: ja
N: me broer was dat
M: oke tnx dan weet ik dat ook voor de andere keer
N: geendank
ik zag hajat de zaak uitlopen dus ik liegde maar dat me ouders eraan komen en ik moet ze ergens naar toe brengen dus ik beloofde haar vanavond nog te bellen, we namen ascheid en hingen op.
ik voelde me goed ik was weer blij het was maar haar broer. hafid al die tijd was naast me aan het meeluisteren over de telefoon en die zegt : mohammed die chik gaat je pijn doen dumpen die handel.
ik geloofde het niet en zeg geen enkel chik doet de player pijn.
o ja wacht maar af zegt hij. mohiem we kapten het gesprek af toen ik hajat in de buurt v/d auto zag.
ik stapte uit en riep haar ze kwam dichterbij en haar ogen werden groot. wauw zegt ze, is dit van jou. hij is mooi 
ik was voor het eerst eerlijk en zei dat ie van me vader is het begon donker te worden ik belde me ouders op en zei dat ik bij hafid ben en hafid belde zijn ouders op en zei dat ie bij mij was. mohiem hajat wilde graag voorin zitten dat merkte ik gewoon aan haar ze wilde haarzelf een status geven langs andere mensen. maar dat ken ik niet ze moest blij wezen dat ze nog in de auto zat mohiem ik stelde haar aan hafid voor en die bleef zoals gewoonelijk keihard zitten ik moest er best wel om lachen, maar jah ze stapte in ik zette dat dvdtje van mohammed ali erin en begon m geconcentreerd te kijken tijdens het rijden, ik zag dat hafid mij zat aan te kijken van kiefsh ga je nog wat doen met dat wijf, ik had er eigenlijk geen zin in, omdat ik het najat niet wilde aan doen dus ik gaf m toestemming, en nam ze mee naar een loods van wat vrienden van me, hafid nam hajat mee naar naar binnen en bleef de film chekken. in de tussentijd belde ik najat op 

N: he mo
M: IK HOU VAN JE 
N: gekkerd
M: he najat alles goed 
N: jawel en met jouw
M: chil he najat weet je wat je vandaag hebt gedaan ?
N: nee wat dan?
M: je hebt MO de PLAYER gelijk met de grond gemaakt.
N: hahahaah nee gek wat moet je met mij je kan genoeg krijgen
M: zeg dat nooit meer najat ik bn verliefd op je geworden ik weet niet of het wederzijds is maar je moet het weten
N: jij bent ook een hele mooie jongen maar ik neem geen relaties ik heb nog nooit geziend of een vriend gehad
wajauw wat een chik dacht ik helemaal in de wilken 
M: he najat luister ik wil jouw als mijn vrouw als mijn grote liede al vanaf moment 1 dat ik je zag was ik stapel erliefd op je ik wilde het niet geloven omdat ik genoeg meiden kan krijgen maar najat geloof me ik ben echt smoorverliefd op je, nogmaals ik wil jou naast me hebben als mijn vrouw als ik ga trouwen, ik wil je als de moeder van mijn kinderen kortom najat ik wil jou.
N: wauw echt mooi gezegd mohammed ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen ik ken je niet goed genoeg maar misschien gaat dat veranderen we kijken wel hoe het loopt.
M: insja alah ik ga nu hangen want ik ga weer naar binnen.
N: is goed lieverd beslama
M: beslama hartedief
ik hing neer ik stuurde haar nog een smsje gelijk erna:

he jij daar je hebt me hart gestolen 
en ik hoef m lekker niet meer terug
maar ga er goed mee om en 
vertrap m niet want dat moet volgens
mij best wel pijn doen 

XxxXxxX mohammed 

ik liep de loods in en wat zag ik daar..

ik zag hajat op een tafel liggen met hafid die flink bezig was en nog 2 andere vrienden van me die al in de loods zaten ik werd er missleijk door.
hafid wuifde me om te komen ik wilde het niet ik liep zonder wat te zeggen de deur uit liep naar de aauto ik pakte me sigaretten en begon te roken... tijdens het roken dacht ik goed na over wat ik wel wilde... ik zette wat dingen op een rijtje.. ik wilde najat voor mezelf ik was dit leventje zat... ik was de wijven zat... ik was het slechte leven zat.. de drugs.. de drank.. de sl.etten... kortom het slechte leven wilde ik volledig achter me laten... ik ben smoor op najat geworden... ik wilde haar als mijn vrouw.. 
zogoed ik hafid ken duurt het lang voordat ie naar buiten kwam dus ik pakte de auto reed richtin de mac en kocht wat te eten ik had al een hele tijd niet gegeten ik kocht ook wat voor hafid.
ik dacht na van wat moet ik met hajat doen ik wild ehaar niet meer ik vond haar smerig,vies ik besloot hafid op te gaan halen ik reed terug en liep de loods in ik riep hafid, en hicham(een vriend van me de eigenaar v/d loods) en zie tegen hafid dat ik weg moest (ik loog voor het eerst tegen me bloed matie ik zei tegen hicham dat ie zelf mocht bedenken wat ie met hajat zou doen, ik vorg of hafid wilde blijven of weg wilde gaan hij zei dat ie met me meezou gaan ik liep samen met hafid naar de auto en reed weg ik bracht hafid naar huis en zei dat ik m morgen zou bellen ik reed weg daarna waarnaartoe weet ik niet ik reed en reed tot ik aankwam bij de haven in a'dam noord ik stopte en stapte uit pakte me sigaretten en ging op de motor kap zitten en dacht na, ik ga mijn levensstijl aanpassen d8 ik inmezlef ik ga het zodanig doen dat ik nog steeds de zelfde ben maar wel de juiste echtgenoot.
ik ga stoppen met drinken
ik ga stoppen met blowen
ik ga stoppen met playen
ik ga stoppen met andere wijven naai.en etc..
ik ga me focussen op najat 
ik ga stoppen met ROKEN.. 
ROKEN ROKEN ROKEN
roken dat is waar ik het meest moeite mee zal hebben ik ga het rustig afbouwen ik rook nu ongeveer 10 sigaretten per dag ik ga om de 4 dagen 1tje minder roken dat was mijn plan.

ik belde najat op.

N:hey Player
M:hey Dief
N:alles goed
M: jawel met jou
N: hamdoelillah
M: he najat ...
N: jah..
M: ik weeet het niet maar ik heb een heel vreemd maar tevens een heerlijk gevoel als ik met je praat
ik ben al verliefd op je daar niet van maar volgens mij begin ik van je te houden.
N:zeg dat niet je kent me pas.
M:ik wet het maar wat ik bij jou voel heb ik nog nooit bij iemand gevoeld jij dbent de enigste bij wie ik niet
wist wat ik meost zeggen.jij hebt me sprakeloos gemaakt 
N: je maakt me verlegen ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen.
M:je hoeft nix tegen me te zeggen. Geef me alleen het gevoel dat ik voor altijd bij je kan zijn.
N: ik weet niet mohammed ik ken amper
M:alles op z'n tijd meissie gewoon rustig aan.

na een hele tijd te hebben gelu.ld begon me beltegoedjuffrouw weer te zeiken van dat me b-tgoed bijna op is
ik nam heel snel afscheid en vertrok richting huis ik reed nog effe snel richting tankstation gooide de tank vol en ging naar huis.
ik had een goed gevoel hierover maar had nooit geweten dat het in een hel zou eindigen.

----------


## pancrase

speciaal voor jou rooierozen en natuurlijk voor alle ander lezers

byebye

----------


## miss_remix

ziedd :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## pancrase

na een hele tijd te hebben gelu.ld begon me beltegoedjuffrouw weer te zeiken van dat me b-tgoed bijna op is
ik nam heel snel afscheid en vertrok richting huis ik reed nog effe snel richting tankstation gooide de tank vol en ging naar huis.
ik had een goed gevoel hierover maar had nooit geweten dat het in een hel zou eindigen.


4 maanden later:

mohammed a mi inoe ewa ka seni ka ata7ed 3a medrassa ewa a mi inoe iwa ka seni(mohammed kom op mijn zoon sta op je moet na school ewa sta op mijn zoon)
zo was me moeder elke ochtend weer bezig om me wakker te maken ik kon me moeder niet teleurstellen dus stond ik op, ik had vandaag extra zin in school ik zou najat weer zien na een hele lange tijd.

ik ben in de laatste 4 maanden zeer veranderd ik heb contact verbroken met allerlei wijven ik heb achter elke wijf een punt gezet, ik rookte niet meer ik dronk niet meer ik concentreerde me geheel op m estudie en natuurlijk NAJAT, ik ben najat eeuwig dankbaar, ze heeft me echt veranderd ze heeeft van mo de player een serieuse lover gemaaakt najat en ik hadden inmiddels al vaak afgesproken met elkaaar ik voelde me zo veilig bij haar ik was echt gehecht aan haar ik leerde haar nichten en tante's kennen haar vriendinnen etc.. zij leerde me zussen kennen die echt zo blij voor me waren en haar echt de ideale schoonzus vonden ik hield echt van najat ik zo een leven zonder haar echt niet kunnen voorstellen toen ik haar pas leerde kennen wilde ik haar stiekem enkel gebruiken dat was mijn eerste plan met haar maar naar mate de tijde vorderde en we elkaar beter leerde kennen wilde ik meer ik wilde haar hebben, het klinkt dominant, maar ik wilde najat als mijn vrouw hebben ondanks het feit dat we heel vaak ruzie hebben, dat komt omdatr najat een meid is met een goed hart, ze vertrouwd me en ik ook, ik liep met haar altijd trots over straat altijd met een glimlach van oor tot oor.maar heel vaak gebeurt het dat een of andere wijf die ik vroeger heb gepakt mij met haar ziet lopen en het me niet gunt en dan ruzie gaat veroorzaken ik l.ul me er aardig uit iedere keer maar toch is het niet leuk.
laatst liep ik met mijn engeltje door de stad om te shoppen en kwam ik die walgelijke wijf van een seloua tegen, in de eerste istantie negeerde ik haar maar ze achtervolgde me, ik kreeg honger dus ik ging met mijn vogeltje naar de mac en ineen sstond die hex van een seloua voor me;
S: heeeeeeee moppie
M: hallo seloua
ik zag najat verbaasd kijken.
S: stel je niet voor aan je zusje
M: seloua, ik weet waar je op uit ben maar wat wij vroeger hebben gehad is over, het is me zusje niet, ik ben nu verloofd en als je haar zo graag wil leren kennen dan stel ik je voor, seloua, dit is najat mijn verloofd en ik keek najat dromerig aan ik straalde gewoon helemaal als ik najat aankeek ik was zo blij ongelofelijk blij, en najat dit is seloua me ex-vriendin, najat was lichamelijk niet echt de JLO op dat moment en ze was een schoon meisje een mooi meisje mijn hartedief ik hield gewoon van haar ik realiseerde bij najat voor het eerst dat uiterlijk niet alles is haar innerlijk dat was waar ik helemaal stapel op was en bovendien vond ik dat ze er best goed uitzag ze had een schoonehid die ik alleen zag afijn nadat ik de dames had voorgesteld zag ik dat seloua groen en geel werd van jaloezie dus blijft ze tegen me praten ik zeg tegen seloua; kan je nou niet weggaan je ziet dat ik met mijn enegeltje ben heb ej niet een greintje respect, woooow die was hard ze was direct stil en zegt tegen me engeltje? je hebt me zo nooit genoemd, je hebt em geflasht je wilde me alleen in bed krijgen en liep daarna weg, ik had ineen geen zin in eten en liep samen met najat weg, najat vroeg me wie dat was ik legde haar de hele situatie uit, k had geen geheimen voor najat, ze kent me hele geschiedenis en weet wat ik allemaal heb geflikt maar ze gelooft me en weet dat ik alleen haar wil en niemand anders ze weet dat ik ben veranderd, maar toch vond ik het ongelofelijk vervelend om zo telkens met haar over straat te lopen, niet dat ik me schaamde met najat, ik schaamde me voor najat, dat ze dit telkens mee moet maken, ik ben slecht geweest eigenlijk verdient ze beter dan mij maar toch ik ben voor haar veranderd en zal er voor altijd voor haar zijn. het was inmiddels al april en niet echt warm maar ik zou in juni vertrekken naar marokko en najat zou hier blijven die gedachte deed me bijna huilen ik zou mijn duifje 2 maanden niet zien alleen spreken door de telfeoon mar toch zei ze dat dhaar vader twijfelde en dat de kans er is dat ze misschien toch opo vakantie zouden gaan afijn we hadden wat kleertjes gehaald en gingen daarna eten in een heel gezellig marokaans eettent in de Pijp, we hadden verder een hele leuke middag gehad en rond een uur of 5 vertrokken we samen naar centraal station ik had zin om haar te brengen ik belde me vader op en vroeg of ik de auto mocht lenen, me vader vond het zoals altijd geen probleem, hij vertrouwde me, ik stelde najat voor om har naar huis te brengen maar jah ze weigerde zoals gewoonelijk ik bedacht me om haar in een valletje te lokken zodat we toch nog een uur samen zouden zijn, in zuid hield ik een taxi aan en liet m naar noord gaan ik loog tegen najat dat ik even iets moest halen en dat ik haar daarna op de trein zou zetten ik kwam thuis aan snelde naar boven pakte de sleutels van me pa en liep weer naar buiten de taxi met najat erin was inmiddels aan het wachten ik liet haar uitstappen betaalde de taxi. toen najat me voreg wat ik zou doen zei ik dat ik haar naar CS zou brengen met de auto van me vader, ik pakte de snleweg en najat maar vragen waarom ik zou ver van CS woon na 10 minuten vragen stellen heild ik het niet meer ik begon te lachern toen ze me vroeg warom ik lachte vertelde ik haar het hele verhaal. ze was zogenaamd boos en bleef me negeren, ik kon daar niet tegen dus wilde ik haar latern lachen ik begon een berbers liedje te zingen van brahim wassim en bleef maar door gaan met mijn valse stem totdat ze opgaf en met me mee ging zingen. ik was zo ongelofelijk blij mijn geluk kon niet op ik bleef het maar herhalen voor mezelf dat ik verliefd ben.

hafid was op de hoogt van mijn 'relatie' met najat, hij vond het vreemd dat ik haar in 4 mnden niet een een kus heb gegeven terwijl ik vroeger een chik na 1 dag al in bed had, ik vond het niet belangerijk ik vertelde hem dat als ie ooit verliefd word dat hij precies etzelfe eals mij gaat denken.

toen we de straat naderde waar najat woont stopte ik ik zag dat ze wilde uitstappen dus deed ik de deuren op slot ze keek me geschrokken aan. (ik heb een tijd geleden 2 hele mooie kettinkjes gekocht met onze namen erin gegrafeerd maar tot nu toe had ik het haar nog niet gegeven.) ze vroeg me wat er was en ik legde me vinger op haar lippen en met me andere had pakte ik het doosje uit me jaszak ik opende het doosje en deed mijn ketting met haar naam om en gaf haar ketting met mijn naam aan haar, ik zag dat ze tranen kreeg en toen gebeurde iets wat me tot nu altijd is bijgebleven.

----------


## pancrase

ik hoop dat jullie het wat vinden

ma3a salaam 

ik ga gauw verder
en o ja ik verzin een beetje bij je weet toch om het compleet te kunnen maken

----------


## miss_remix

jallah zied:$ :grote grijns:

----------


## n&a

Wow  :oog:  What a story. Snel verder gaan!!! Ik geef je tot tien tellen en als je dan ni verder gaat........... Hahaha grapje, maar moehim wil je heel snel verder gaan??????

xxx

----------


## rooierozen

choukran voor je mooi vervolg pancrase !!!

heb nog voor het slapen gelezen!!

----------


## machakil

mooi verhaal  :ole:  
maar waroom noem je namen en 
geef je mensen eigenschappen die zij niet hebben
zoals hafid

mohim maak die verhaal af 


P.S wie is de schrijver naam graag

----------


## ChouChou

Nice!!!

Ga snel verder!!

Machalik toevallig Hafid?

----------


## pancrase

toen we de straat naderde waar najat woont stopte ik ik zag dat ze wilde uitstappen dus deed ik de deuren op slot ze keek me geschrokken aan. (ik heb een tijd geleden 2 hele mooie kettinkjes gekocht met onze namen erin gegrafeerd maar tot nu toe had ik het haar nog niet gegeven.) ze vroeg me wat er was en ik legde me vinger op haar lippen en met me andere had pakte ik het doosje uit me jaszak ik opende het doosje en deed mijn ketting met haar naam om en gaf haar ketting met mijn naam aan haar, ik zag dat ze tranen kreeg en toen gebeurde iets wat me tot nu altijd is bijgebleven.

ze nam het kettinkje aan en vroeg of ik het wilde omdoen ze kwam dichterij met haar gezicht ik keek er diep in der ogen en verdronk er in ik had niet in de gaten dat we dichter bij elkaar met onze gezicht kwamen, en voor ik het wist voelde ik haar lippen op de mijne ik schrok er een beetje van dus ik probeerde niet veel ik zoende haar verder op haar lippen en stopte plotseling, ik zag dat ze een beetje rood werd ik kon nix meer zeggen en vroeg of ik nog dat kettinkje mocht omdoen we bleven nog effe in de auto zitten en daarna vondze het tijd om weg te gaan toen ze uitstapte keek ik er nog effe in der ogen aan en toen deed ze de deur dicht ik bleef er maar achterna volgen met mijn ogen en toen ze om de hoek liep schreeuwde ik zo hard van blijschap dat volgens mij heel arnhem mij had gehpprd waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauw wat was die zoen toch heerlijk wollah mijn geluk kon niet meer op ik belde hafid op en vroeg wat ie zou doen het was inmiddels al een week terug dat we hebben gechild wij tweetjes;

M: fawaka hafid
H: he jonge
M: waar ben je?
H: thuis man en jij?
M: arnhem, ik ben met een uurtje bij je dan gaan we effe chille oke?
H: ja is goed man
M: is cool ik zie je dan 
H: het komt goed uit ik moet je iets heel belangerijks vertellen.
huh wat is er aan de hand dacht ik
M: jesh labas
H: om eerlijk te zijn niet, ik moet je nodig spreken we verkeren in een gevaarlijke situatie
M: ow( dat was het enigste wat ik uit kon brengen)
M: ik kom er nu aan ik plank em wel dan ben ik er met een half uurtje

wajauw wat zal er aan de hand zijn ik reed zo hard de straat uit dat ik najat nog tegenkwam bij der deur ze wilde net nog naar binnen gaan toen ze geschrokken omkeek ik keek er niet eens aan ik reed zeker 120 km p/u in de straat en mijn kop stond op ontploffen,
hafid is mijn bloed gappie wie aan hem komt, komt aan mij en wie an mij komt, komt aan hem zo waren wij twee, we waren net broers. aangezien mijn broer al ze hele leven 4 mnden in het jaar vrij is en de rest vastzit had ik niemand dan hafid ik werd kwaad ik hield niet van mashakil dus dit moest opgelost worden ik reed die dag keihard richting a'dam ik plankte ongeveer 180 km p/u op cde snelweg ik moest hafid spreken snel, ik werd gebeld, ik keek wie het was , het was mijn duiveltje dus ik nam op.

M: ja
N: he met mij 
M: ja is er iets ik kan niet praten
N: wat is er met je je reed keihard weg net.
M: Najat er is iets met hafid en mij we verkeren in een gevarlijke situatie volgens hafid 
als je deze dagen anoniem gebeld word dan ben ik het dus dan moet je gewoon opnemen
N: maar lieverd wat is er.
M: nix schatje nix ik ga het proberen op te lossen met woorden dus het kan ook verkeerd lopen.
tijdens het gesprek dacht ik na, aan wie het probleem kon zijn en ineens kwam de naam marwan bij me op.
marwan is een jongen wie ik en hafid meerdere malen hebben geflasht met drugs we leverden hem de slechtste shit terwijl we hem de beste beloofde het ging altijd om kleine hoeveelheden, niet iets waar je een moord voor pleegt, maar bij die marwan zat een steekje los, dus ik wist niet wat ik kon verwachten, ik praatte nog effe met najt en stelde haar gerust, daarna hing ik op, ik was inmiddels al bijna in noord na veel gepieker wist ik het nog steeds niet, mohiem ik stond bij hafid ze deur en belde m op dat ie naar buiten moest komen, ik schrok toen ik m zag ze kop was helemaal verbouwd hij stapte in en we reden weg ik was parra geworden en vroeg m wie dit heeft gedaan. hafid is iemand ide altijd direct ter zake komt zonder omwegen, hij vertelde me dat marwan dit had gedaan omdat we hem hadden ge.naaid hij zei ook dat ie jou ook gaat pakken, ik werd boos ik had een vechtsport achtergrond dus wat betreft vechten ben ik vrij goed maar jah tegenwoordig word alles met wapens opgelost en als thaiboxer stel je nix voor maar ik sta bekend om me ballen ik heb sch.ijt aan iedereen ik doe waar ik zin in heb dus reed ik keihard naar de coffeeshop waar marwan altijd chillt. hafid probeerde me nog om te lullen etc.. maar nee ik was boos ik moest m nu hebben, ik liep met een hete kop de drugshuis binnen en zag marwan zitten met een chikkie ik werd boos toen ik m zag ik liep naar m toe en vroeg of ie effe mee wilde komen, hij probeerde eerst stoer te doen door me te kraken maar ik was daar niet in de stemming voor dus ik vroeg het m nog een keer en hij weigerde waarop ik m een volle op z'n neus gaf en m bij ze jas naar buiten trok.
toen we buuiten stonden hadden inmiddels een hele groep vrienden van ons om zich heen verzameld die nix deden want we waren inmiddels allemaal vrienden van elkaar ik kreeg ineens vlekken voor me ogen en zag alleen ze kop ik begon op m in te rammen hield ze kop vast en liet m kennismaken met mijn knien ik was daar zo goed in, vechten met me knien is mijn favoriet ik voelde ze tanden meerdere malen in mijn knie boren ik bleef maar rammen en hafid natuurlijk ook, totdat ik sirenes hoorde, ik rende snel weg richting de auto en reed weg, weg naar huis in ieder geval. ik keek naar me broek helemaal onder de bloed, gelukkig heeft me pa'tje een cremeleder bekleding in ze stoelen dus het bloed kon er zo afgehaald worden ik was parra echt, hier kon ik echt hondsdolheid van krijgen, ik kwam thuis aan zonder een woord gewisseld te hebben met hafid, thuis aangekomen pakte ik watr tisues uit de auto en maakte de auto schoon want er was en klein beetje bloed gemorst gelukkig niet veel, ik liep naar huis met hafid en zag dat mijn moeder schrok ik zei dat ze niet bang moest zijn dat het niet mijn bloed is, mohiem nadat me moeder een hele overhoring had gegeven en mijn vader alhamdoelillah had nix gehoord die zat in de huiskamer liep ik naar boven samen met hafid, nam snel een douch, pakte me sporttas in en trok snel een joggingpak aan en ging weg naar de sportschool, ik was echt boos mohiem na een harde training vroeg ik aan me trainer of ie mij trapkussens wilde oefenen want ik had over 5 weken een partij, tijdens de trapkussensessie dacht ik aan marwan hij maakte me zo boos waardoor ik harder en sneller en beter presteerde dan ooit, ik had ineens zo'n conditie dat ik 5X3 minuten trapkussen niet genoeg vond en nog 2X3 minuten er bij nam.
ik ging erna douchen en was doodop hafid was al die tijd blijven wachten 
we liepen vanuit de sportschool samen naar huis (hafid woont niet zo ver van me) praten over van alles en nog wat mohiem toen we in de buurt kwamen splitse we hij ging naar huis en ik ook mohiem vlak nadat ik vertrok werd ik vastgegrepen vaachter ik keek om en zag die k.u.t.kop van marwan ik wilde net uithalen, en toen voelde ik iets in me zij, iets pijnelijks hij keek me enkel aan en toen pas realiseerde ik dat ie neer heeft gestoken, we stonden heel dichtbij en ik hield m om zen nek vast en proberde uit alle kracht hem vast te houden ik voelde nog een steek, ik werd slap en kon bijna niet bewegen, ondanks de situatie haalde ik alle kracht uit me lichaam en gaf m een elleboog tegen ze gezicht (volgens mij dat weet ik niet meer)
ik voelde me slap worden en viel zo hard op de grond dat ik mezelf niet meer kon irrienteren ik zag blauwe zwaailichten wist dat het erg was ik werd meegenomen door de ambulance en ik kreeg echt slaap ik voelde de pijn niet meer ik dacht aan me moeder, vader en aan al me andere dierbaren, ik dacht aan najat, ik hou van je najat zei ik zacht met me droge mond ik weet bniet of iemand het heeeft gehoord, maar daarna viel ik een diepe maar ook echt een hele diepe slaap........................

----------


## pancrase

ik hoop dat jullie het wat vonden

----------


## Akoena

vindt het prachtig ik hoop dat mo niet dood gaat???


Tbarkelah je kan goed schrijven.

So

----------


## lolly

is dat allemaal met jou gebeurd of verzin je maar wat dat je werd neer gestoken.

----------


## chiller_meid

hey zieke je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij... :grote grijns:  helemaal lijp vanuit de pijp gek... je doet het netjes hoor  :nerveus:  

 :duim: 

enne deze verhaal is wel erg man  :tranen:  hoop niet dat er iets ergs gebeurd waardoor 1 van de 2 overblijft met een gebroken hart ik hoop dat mo in goede staat verkeerd en nog altijd met najat is want hoe ik het nu lees.. houden of hielden die 2 echt van elkaar gek helemaal vers en jah dat is ook altijd wat je moet weten wanneer je serieus bent moet je nooit in die shit zitten want je weet maar nooit wanneer je einde eraan komt op dat moment.. want overal komt een einde dus ook aan dat dus drugsleventje..vooral als je mensen loopt op te naaie je pakt ze misschien wel eerder maar je moet weten dat die gene wie je hebt genaaid je altijd harder terug pakt moehim dat denk ik dan he  :Confused:  

 :zweep:  enne kiefash met die haters die willen haten ik heb dit verhaal in 1x gelezen omdat de titel me aantrok en dan lees ik wat reacties so die hadden echt HAAT so kiefash met dat dan je bent er om te lezen en om te weten hoe mensen in sommige situatie's hebben gezeten... van sommige verhalen kun je zelfs dingen leren..dus is een beetje hinderlijk als je onzin gaat zette over dat die moet ophouden met het verhaal enzo want wie ben jij om dat hier te plaatsen... mensen die dat vinden moeten eerst wachten want die weten nie hoe het eindigt weet je hoe die eindigt dan mag je oordelen maar oordeel niet zonder dat je de inhoud van het verhaal heb gekent.... dus deze gaat uit naar de HATERS  :vingers:  solly voor me grofheid als er mensen zijn die dat vinden maar dit moest er gewoon uit omdat sommige fantaseren 

maar jah  :fuckit: 
enne gozer keep ya head up en zet gauw een vervolg saffie.. enne er sluit een nieuwe fan aan bij je verhaal...en ik las ergens dat je hoorde dat marokko.nl was afgeschaft ofso iets nou dat is niet zo hoor want marokko.nl bestaat nog steeds  :engel: 

hahahhah maar wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen 

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *hey zieke je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij... helemaal lijp vanuit de pijp gek... je doet het netjes hoor  
> 
> 
> 
> enne deze verhaal is wel erg man  hoop niet dat er iets ergs gebeurd waardoor 1 van de 2 overblijft met een gebroken hart ik hoop dat mo in goede staat verkeerd en nog altijd met najat is want hoe ik het nu lees.. houden of hielden die 2 echt van elkaar gek helemaal vers en jah dat is ook altijd wat je moet weten wanneer je serieus bent moet je nooit in die shit zitten want je weet maar nooit wanneer je einde eraan komt op dat moment.. want overal komt een einde dus ook aan dat dus drugsleventje..vooral als je mensen loopt op te naaie je pakt ze misschien wel eerder maar je moet weten dat die gene wie je hebt genaaid je altijd harder terug pakt moehim dat denk ik dan he  
> 
>  enne kiefash met die haters die willen haten ik heb dit verhaal in 1x gelezen omdat de titel me aantrok en dan lees ik wat reacties so die hadden echt HAAT so kiefash met dat dan je bent er om te lezen en om te weten hoe mensen in sommige situatie's hebben gezeten... van sommige verhalen kun je zelfs dingen leren..dus is een beetje hinderlijk als je onzin gaat zette over dat die moet ophouden met het verhaal enzo want wie ben jij om dat hier te plaatsen... mensen die dat vinden moeten eerst wachten want die weten nie hoe het eindigt weet je hoe die eindigt dan mag je oordelen maar oordeel niet zonder dat je de inhoud van het verhaal heb gekent.... dus deze gaat uit naar de HATERS  solly voor me grofheid als er mensen zijn die dat vinden maar dit moest er gewoon uit omdat sommige fantaseren 
> 
> ...


shokran, voor je reactie.

ik heb bij het begin van het verhaal verteld dat de rode draad in dit verhaal waargebeurd is, het ging tussen najat en mij wat er allemaal bij kwam kijken is half waar, een beetje fantasie en een beetje reality 
ik ben niet echt toendertijd meegenmomen door de ambulance maar k heb wel pijnelijke schade opgelopen.

----------


## rooierozen

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllll mooiiii 

maar het is toch wel weer goed gekomen??

----------


## sanae_fatiha

leuk verhaal  :duim:  gauw weer verder  :duim: 


groetjes Sanae  :engel:  
 :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllll mooiiii 
> 
> maar het is toch wel weer goed gekomen??*



dat lees je nog wel 

ik ga gauw verder

----------


## chiller_meid

saffie staat a matie keh ik w8 op je vervolg :haha:

----------


## miss_remix

gaat u gauw verder :tong uitsteken:

----------


## miss_remix

we wachten :knipoog:

----------


## rooierozen

ik wacht nog steeds meneertje!! en dat is niet netjes. Een heer laat nooit een dame wachten!!

 :Smilie:

----------


## miss_remix

en vooral niet so lang  :blozen:   :knipoog:

----------


## Elhbiba

salaam alikoum

ga zo snel mogelijk verder je verhaal is echt heel heel heel goed....
en laat ons niet te lang wachten
beslama en thallah 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Maria_Q

mooi verhaal hoop dat het ook een mooi einde zal hebben,
maar wou effe iets kwijt,

toen ik die verhaal las realiseerde ik me dat meeste jongens wel heel slecht denken over meisjes, & als het zover is dan zeggen ze, 

"dan moest ze haar benen maar sluiten"

maar als je het goed bekijkt, dan vindt ik persoonlijk dat de jongens eens goed moeten bekeken worden want toen hij een afkeer kreeg was hij wel werkelijk met haar bezig, dus jah, het zijn niet de sletten of hoeren zelf, ook al heb ik zelf een afkeer van hen...

Als een jongen een meisje afblaft dan zal je merken dat ze je niet meer zal verleiden dan ZIET ZE IN wie je werkelijk bent, 

maar als je uitbent op n ding dan zal je je op het juiste adress bevinden, & krijgen wat je wil,

ze willen wel altijd een maagd als het om trouwen gaat,
maar willen wij niet hetzelfde????


LEER JEZELF EEN LESJE, & WEES STRENG VOOR JEZELF, & IEDEREEN IS VERANTWOORDELIJK VOOR WAT HIJ DOET , & NIET "THE SO CALLED SLUTS" 

ALS JE HET DOET DAN HEB JE TOCH EEN PARTNER NODIG OF NIET SOMS, TOT SLOT ZIJN JULLIE ALLEBIJ FOUT, DUS ZIJN HET DE SLETJES NIET ALLEEN!!!

& OM MEER ALERT TE ZIJN BEKIJK HET OP DIT MANIER "JIJ HEBT HET GEDAAN, DUS JIJ BENT FOUT " !!!


Ik ben ook een mens die geschapen is met aantrekkingskrachten en word verleid door m'n omgeving, maar dan stel ik mezelf de vraag....Is dat het belangrijkste? om je lusten te sussen?, en je verleidingen te beantwoorden? Of houdt dit leven meer in dan genot, tevredenheid, amusementen en eventueel het negeren van de zaken die een belangrijk aspect zijn voor jou en je medemens?

maar goed, ik ben toch wel blij dat JIJ het door hebt wat het leven echt is...

ga maar door met je verhaal, ben benieuwt & hoop dat de jongere girls and boys het ook zullen inzien, want weet dat ze onwetend zijn voor wat het echt leven inhoud!!!

hoop het beste voor jou XXXX

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door Maria_Q_ 
> *mooi verhaal hoop dat het ook een mooi einde zal hebben,
> maar wou effe iets kwijt,
> 
> toen ik die verhaal las realiseerde ik me dat meeste jongens wel heel slecht denken over meisjes, & als het zover is dan zeggen ze, 
> 
> "dan moest ze haar benen maar sluiten"
> 
> maar als je het goed bekijkt, dan vindt ik persoonlijk dat de jongens eens goed moeten bekeken worden want toen hij een afkeer kreeg was hij wel werkelijk met haar bezig, dus jah, het zijn niet de sletten of hoeren zelf, ook al heb ik zelf een afkeer van hen...
> ...


juist ja, goed gezegt!  :Smilie: 


ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door Maria_Q_ 
> *mooi verhaal hoop dat het ook een mooi einde zal hebben,
> maar wou effe iets kwijt,
> 
> toen ik die verhaal las realiseerde ik me dat meeste jongens wel heel slecht denken over meisjes, & als het zover is dan zeggen ze, 
> 
> "dan moest ze haar benen maar sluiten"
> 
> maar als je het goed bekijkt, dan vindt ik persoonlijk dat de jongens eens goed moeten bekeken worden want toen hij een afkeer kreeg was hij wel werkelijk met haar bezig, dus jah, het zijn niet de sletten of hoeren zelf, ook al heb ik zelf een afkeer van hen...
> ...


mooi gezegd

ik ga gauw verder bedankt voor het lezen maar het is weekend dan moet ik meestal werken 


ma3 salaam

----------


## sanae_fatiha

oooh wanneer krijgen we dan een vervolg?
gauw hoop ik  :grote grijns:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *oooh wanneer krijgen we dan een vervolg?
> gauw hoop ik  
> 
> *


gauw insja allah

ma3a salaam

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door Maria_Q_ 
> *mooi verhaal hoop dat het ook een mooi einde zal hebben,
> maar wou effe iets kwijt,
> 
> toen ik die verhaal las realiseerde ik me dat meeste jongens wel heel slecht denken over meisjes, & als het zover is dan zeggen ze, 
> 
> "dan moest ze haar benen maar sluiten"
> 
> maar als je het goed bekijkt, dan vindt ik persoonlijk dat de jongens eens goed moeten bekeken worden want toen hij een afkeer kreeg was hij wel werkelijk met haar bezig, dus jah, het zijn niet de sletten of hoeren zelf, ook al heb ik zelf een afkeer van hen...
> ...



dat is wel goed gezegd!!!!!!!!!
de jongens schuiven altijd de schuld op de meisjes.
it takes 2 to tango  :ninja2:  
fuck you boys  :auw:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *dat is wel goed gezegd!!!!!!!!!
> de jongens schuiven altijd de schuld op de meisjes.
> it takes 2 to tango  
> fuck you boys *


waaaaaahahahahahahaaha 

ik ga nu verder typen dus ik denk dat ie er vanavond op staat

de balleeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## chiller_meid

aiiiiiiiii saffie staat ik ben online dus blijf ook online tot dat ik een vervolg zie  :giechel:   :giechel:  

trouwens heb je dit verhaal ook op marokko.nl gezet maar dan onder ware liefde of toch niet... want daar heb ik dit ook gelezen  :Confused:  

moehim chill ze en ik w8 op een vervolg izen lange vervolg als het kan :grote grijns: 


moehim wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen  :vlammen:  

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

klopt a chiller hij staat daar ook onder ware liefde of toch niet?

hij komt er nu aan
3



















2

















1

















and action
 :schok:

----------


## pancrase

ik kreeg echt slaap ik voelde de pijn niet meer ik dacht aan me moeder, vader en aan al me andere dierbaren, ik dacht aan najat, ik hou van je najat zei ik zacht met me droge mond ik weet bniet of iemand het heeeft gehoord, maar daarna viel ik een diepe maar ook echt een hele diepe slaap........................

tuuuuuut................. tuuuuuut............ tuuuuuut.........

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm waaar is die rottelefoon weer tfoe kan ik nooit normaal slapen dacht ik inmezelf.

ik zocht me telefoon toen ik me bewoog voelde ik een enorme steek ik was direct klaarwakker ik keek om me heen en toen pas beseft ik dat ik niet in me eigen kamer lag ik lag in de ziekenhuis volgens mij.
de gebeurtenissen van de laatste keer dat ik me kon herinneren zaten in mijn netvles gegrafeerd ik was zo kwaad op marwan ik zweerde mezelf dat als ik m de volgende keer tegenkom dat ik m zelfstandig castreer die vieze nicht dat ie is.
ik zag me zus staan, ik zag dat ze tranen in der ogen had, ik vond het raar want ik leef nog.
ze kwam naast m estaan en vroeg hoe het met me ging enso.
na een tijd gekletst te hebben voelde ik me down ik heb hier 3 dagen gelegen en niet eens 1 minuut wakkergeworden het leek wel alsof ik effe een uurtje heb geslapen.
me zus zei ook dat ik in deze 3 dagen iets van 100 keer op ben gebeld door najat.
najat..... najat..... speelde door mijn gedachte awaaaaauw ik heb er niet gebeld man shit.
ik vroeg hoe laat me ouders zouden komen, me zus zei dat ze al de hele tijd hier zijn ze zitten nu in de wacht kamer we mogen niet met ze allen erin van de doktor dat zou jou belasten volgens de doktor.
ik vroeg haar of ze me ouders wilde halen.Me ouders kwamen binnen en de rest van de gezin en jah de vrouwen barsten los die begonnen te janken. mijn broer die zat me met een blik aan te kijken alsof ie ergens spijt van heeft. ik liet het gaan en ging er niet op in mohiem nadat ze me hadden ondervraagd je weet wel van wat is er gebeurd enso en allerlei bla bla voel je wel goed etc... kwam de doktor binnen hij zei aan me familie dat ze het best naar huis kunnen gaan omdat ik rust nodig heb de komende dagen en zo min mogelijk bezoek moet ontvangen want ik moet herstellen. Mohiem na veel afscheidgenomen en me moeder vroeg me telkens of ik iets nodig had etc.. ging de familie op verzoek van de doktor de deur uit, me zus kwam nog even terug om me telefoon met me oplader te brengen ze zei nog snel: bel die najat snel want ze heeft je te vaak gebeld en ge-smst.
mohiem nadat alleen ik en de doktor in de kamer zaten begon ie te lulllen allerlei bullshit kwam er uit ze mond en alleen maar dure woorden ik had er niet zo een zin in de doktor dacht dat ie slim was dus begon ik ook met dure woorden te praten en maakte hem duidelijkdat hij normaal nederlands moet praten en mij moet uitleggen wat er is gebeurd.
hij vertelde me dat ik twee keer in mij zij ben gestoken en dat me lever geraakt is.
hij vertelde me dat ik dood had kunne zijn als ik niet snel hiernaartoe gebracht werd.
maar toch voelde ik me goed afgezien van de pijn in mijn zij.
hij vroeg me of ik rook, drink, drugs gebruik etc....
bij het woord roken werd ik effe wakker ik had er echt zo een zin in, ik vertelde de doktor dat ik af en toe rookde en vroeg m of dat gevaarlijk kon zijn.
hij zei dat het geen kwaad kon omdat me lever goed functioneerd en eigenlijk goed hersteld is.
ik was best blij hij vertelde me dat ik rustig aan moest doen en als het goed gingdat ik over een weekje naar huis mocht.
hij was weg en ik kon niet in slaap vallen. ik keek om me heen en zag een telefoon liggen ik pakte de telefoon en belde hafid op

H: Ja!!
M: Fawaka mi mattie
H: he jonge waar ben je man ik heb je kapot lang gezocht
M: ben je dan bij mij thuis geweest.
H: no man je weet dat ik alleen met jou langs je osso ga
M:aha ik lig in ziekenhuis man al 3 dagen 
H: ga space jij waar ben je echt?
M: te3za gla alien ik zeg toch ik lig in ziekenhuis 
H: wat doe je daar.
M: ik ben neergestoken man
H: serieus man door wie 
M: kom naar de ziekenhuis en neem tabaka mee want ik heb al 2 maanden niet gerookt maar nu heb ik er echt zin in man
H: is cool ik zie je zo, welke kamer lig je.
M: weet ik veel vraag maar beneden bij receptie die helpt je wel
H: is cool laterzzz.


ik legde neer en wilde najat eigenlijk bellen ik keek hoe laat het was en zag dat het pas elf uur 's ochtends is, ik wist dat de bezoektijden pas om 7 uur zijn, en aangezien ik alleen op me kamer lig kan het geen probeem zijn om iemand te ontvangen.
dus ik pakte de de telefoon en belde najat op:

N:Met najat.
M: heeey schoonheid alles goed?
N: mohammed ni3, (haar stem klonk heel opgelucht) 
M: ja lieverd ik ben het. 
N: waar ben je ik probeer je al 3 dagen te bellen en te smsen maar ik krijg geen antwoord.waar ben je je zit toh niet vast ofso?
M: hahaha nee gekkie, ik lig in de ziekenhuis
N: waaaaaaaaat hoe, wat waarom? ze begon te snikken wat is er gebeurd vroeg ze telkens?
ik stelde haar gerust door te zeggen dat he met mij wel goed ging etc...
M: he najat wat voor dag is het vandaag.
N: vrijdag lieverd.
M: ow ik wilde weten als je geen plannen had voor nu of je kon komen.
N: je vraagt het nog a gekkie ik ben al me spullen aan het pakken om te komen wat denk jij nou dat ik je daar alleen laat.Maar ik moet wel om 4 uur weg.
ik was blij ik zou mijn engeltje weer zien ik legde haar uit hoe ze het best kon komen met het openbaar vervoer etc... mohiem na veel geluld te hebben hingen we op het was inmiddels 11:25 en hafid klopte net aan.
hij kwam binnen en toen moest ik het hele verhaal vertellen ik vertelde hem hoe ik werd vastgepakt en dat ik m nog een stomp hb kunnen geven etc... en hoe hij me 2 keer stak etc.. ik zag aan hafid's kop dat ie laaiend was, ik zei dat ie nix moest doen totdat ik weer beter was. mohiem na een hele tijd gebabbeld te hebben voelde ik me zo goed, ik probeerde op te staan het ging moeizaam maar het lukt me wel het deed ook bet wel pijn, maar ik stond op en zag hafid rar kijken 

wat kijk je alien zei ik?
je bent bloot a nicht zei hafid.
ik had het helemaal niet ik de gaten dat die stomme doktors me hadden gestript tfoeee ik begon me te schamen,
hafid keek in de kast en zag wat kleding vanme die me moeder daar zeker heeft gezet. hij pakte een joggingbroek en een wijde t shirt voor me en een boxershort ik trok het met moeite aan en keek hafid met een rare blik aan.
hij schrok wel en zei voor de grap: je gaat me toch niet vanachter nemen nu ik je bloot heb gezien.
ik moest er best wel om lachen ik verkocht m een klap en zei dat ie nu een sigaret moest geven ander zou ik m echt te grazen nemen hij was het helemaal vergeten en vroeg serieus of het goed voor me was etc.. na lang gezeur gaf me eindelijk een sigaret ik liep naar de rokerskamer in de ziekenhuis en begon te roken hij kwam zo lekker aan na 2 maanden mar ik was er echt aan toe anders zou ik de hele tijd boos voor me uit kijken. mohiem na het roken ging hafid wat te drinken halen ik ging terug naar me kamer toen ik binnenliep rook ik pas hoe erg het stonk. pfff....... kan het nog erger d8 ikinmezelf ik liep naar de wastafel bekeek me zelf en ik zag er niet uit. ik poetste me tande moeizaam en probeerde mezelf te fatsoeneren ik zag dat in me toilettas nog een beetje gel zat in een tube dus ik fixde me haar zag dat ik me niet echt hoefde te scheren, k spoot een beetje deo in de lucht want najat hoeft die geur neit te ruiken vervolgens ging ik op me bed liggen en belde najat. ze vertelde dat ze er bijna was ik vertelde haar welke kamer ze moest komen etc..
hafid was er nog steeds niet, ik besloot een beetje tv te kijken, toenik net de tv aanhad gezet gign de deur langzaam open ik zag een betraant koppie om de hoek steken en ineens kreeg ik tranen ik huilde gewoon op dat moment besefte ik wat ik bijna kwijt was geraakt ik huilde, najat kwam huilend op me af en omhelzde me ik pakte haar vast en wilde haar nooit meer loslaten ik gaf er een kusje in der nek ze liet me los en keek me aan, ik kwam dichterbij en begon haar te zoenen, najat beantwoorde mijn kus en zo stonden we wel een tijdje gek te doen ik vond dit een van me lekkerste, sterker nog dit was mijn lekkerste zoen, we werden onderbroken door hafid die luidruchtig binnenkwam stormen.
ow sorry ik wist niet dat je hier was, hafid keek me aan met zo'n blik van moet ik weggaan ik zei dat ie wel naar binnen mocht komen hij had heel wat drinken gehaald ik mocht enkel water drinken omdat ze nog wat dingen moesten onderzoeken.

ik bleef najat aankijken ik voelde de pijn niet ze zat naast me op bed en brak de stilte

N: ewa mohammed..................

willen jullie meer of niet?

----------


## pancrase

en?

----------


## miss_remix

more please

----------


## Elhbiba

ga nou verder 

 :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

verder verder verder verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_remix

zied  :duim:

----------


## chiller_meid

lauw lauw ik wist het wel dat die van marokko.nl hetzelfde was als dit alleen begrijp ik niet waarom die daar een ander titel heeft dan hierso
:confused  :Confused:  maar jah...

en ik wil zeker meer duss boss die verlvolg :Stout: als je kan  :grote grijns: 

moehim thalla

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

zied :grote grijns:

----------


## lovelyness

We Want more !!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## pancrase

moeilijk me verhaal is al over de 1000 keer bekeken moelijk ik voel me best goed nu 
dagt moet ik vieren dus jullie moeten toch tot morgen wachtenop de vervolg

----------


## chiller_meid

:jumping:  is goed ouwe ik w8 cker op die vervolg  :haha: 
en thnx voor die andere vervolg

----------


## Elhbiba

ewa ga verder  :frons:  je verhaal is echt toppie 
beslama en thallah

 :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

m-0re  :stout:

----------


## miss_remix

m-0re  :stout:

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa mattie wanneer ga je verder.. ben nog aan het timeren op je vervolg duss kom op  :hihi:   :hihi:

----------


## pancrase

smehli peeps,
maar huiswerk gaat in dit geval toch wel voor.
ik hoop dat jullie er begrip voor hebben.

ma3a salaam

----------


## rooierozen

jij bent dus duidelijk geen heer!!!

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa saffie dat zijn huiswerk voor gaat maakt hem juist een heer hij denkt eerst aan zijn belangrijke dingen die moeten gebeuren en die verhaal komt er toch wel..  :melig2:   :melig2:  
 :grote grijns: 

maar jah.. moehim a zieke ben op je vervolg aan het wachten
en chill ze...  :vlammen:  


laterss  :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## zakia012

kijkies een nieuwe fan  :Smilie:  . ga snel verder

----------


## sanae_fatiha

is jou huiswerk af  :petaf:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *jij bent dus duidelijk geen heer!!!*


geen heer?  :schok:  
 
dat klopt ik ben mo de player maar dat wist j etoch allang dame  :hihi:

----------


## pancrase

he mensen ik heb nog een beetje huiswerk,

ik ga morgen verder want ik ben vrijdag lekker vrij van school dus kan ik lekker tot laat schrijven hihi 

beslamaaaaaaa

----------


## rooierozen

:huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:   :huil:   :traan2:   :huil2:

----------


## xxjasminaxx

A.U.B Ga Snel verder met deze verhaal .................Hij is prachtig......echt mooi   :love2:  ben helemaal verliefd op jou verhaal groetjes Jasmina

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          *


gaat het meid mohiem ik ga vanavond verder dus morgen staat ie erop

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

Zo een nieuwe fan erby zo een mooi verhaal  :Smilie: 

ga gauw verder aub

 :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

sorry peeps echt superdruk 

huiswerk aat echt voor 
]
smehli

----------


## rooierozen

mag ik weten wat voor wereld opleiding je doet ?? dat je zo erg veel huiswerk hebt??? ik heb namelijk niet eens zo veel huiswerk en ik zit op best wel hoog niveau........

MAG IK PLEASE EEN VERVOLG pancrase ???

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *mag ik weten wat voor wereld opleiding je doet ?? dat je zo erg veel huiswerk hebt??? ik heb namelijk niet eens zo veel huiswerk en ik zit op best wel hoog niveau........
> 
> MAG IK PLEASE EEN VERVOLG pancrase ???*


geloof me ik doe geen f.li.kker op school dus thuis moet ik echt branden egt waar mensen zodra ik verder kan ga k verder met wahid groooote vervolg!
en oja ik volg admistrateur(mhbo)

----------


## rooierozen

owwwwww, owke ik ga wachten op je vervolg!

----------


## miss_remix

ik wacht :knipoog:

----------


## miss_remix

:maf3:  geduld !?

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa mo player kiefash alles goed meneertjuh keh heb lang geen reactie gezet moehim izen weekendje ofso je weet zelf huiswerk boekhouden man ik doe ook administratie en leef totaal mee dus branden maar en zodra alles in orde is je weet he wehed lange vervolg  :oog:  

ahhahha moehim wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen hoe lang het ook duurt  :engel: 

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum

Ik wens jullie veel succes ja ik begrijp jullie volkomen ga maar verder wanneer je kan ;-)  :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## xxjasminaxx

EWA...............Komt Er Nog Een Vervolg.................A.U.B Snel............Groetjes Jasmina  :Iluvu:  Echt Mooi Vehaal

----------


## xxjasminaxx

EWA...............Komt Er Nog Een Vervolg.................A.U.B Snel............Groetjes Jasmina  :Iluvu:  Echt Mooi Vehaal

----------


## xxjasminaxx

EWA...............Komt Er Nog Een Vervolg.................A.U.B Snel............Groetjes Jasmina  :Iluvu:  Echt Mooi Vehaal

----------


## rooierozen

ik wacht

----------


## Elhbiba

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *DEZE JONGEN HOUDT VAN MARTELEN!!
> 
> DAAROM LAAT HIJ ONS ZO LANG WACHTEN!!!*



 :hihi:  ewa ja meid geduld is een schone zaak... 

 :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

ow sorry ik wist niet dat je hier was, hafid keek me aan met zo'n blik van moet ik weggaan ik zei dat ie wel naar binnen mocht komen hij had heel wat drinken gehaald ik mocht enkel water drinken omdat ze nog wat dingen moesten onderzoeken.

ik bleef najat aankijken ik voelde de pijn niet ze zat naast me op bed en brak de stilte

N: ewa mohammed.
M: ewa a zina,
najat begon te tranen hafid zag het en verliet de kamer heel rustig.
M: najat schatje, huil niet, wat is gebeurd is gebeurd, de doktor zei dat ik er bovenop kom en ik mag zelfs op vakantie gaan ik moet alleen goed rusten ongeveer 2 weken rusten, alles komt goed.
N :frons: snikkend) alhamdoelillah, ik was egt bang dat k je kwijt was, ik hou van je en wil je echt niet kwijt mohammed.
M: ewa jah ik d8 ook dat ik jou kwijt was geraakt lieverd, weet je wat mijn laatste woorden waren toen ik neer ging?
N: nee
M: IK HOU VAN JE NAJAT dat waren mij latste woorden najat, ik wil jou ook niet kwijt(ik had niet in de gaten dat ik tranen begon te krijgen) ik hou van je, jij bent me alles lieverd, jij bent mijn engel,mijn vogeltje, mijn liefde voor de rest van me leven.

zo zaten we nog een potje te janken met elkaar

ik begon moe te worden, en stopte ook met praten, we bleven elkaar echt zeker eenhalf uur aankijken, zonder nauwelijks wat te zeggen, ik was volslagen verliefd, ik wist zeker dat cupido zijn doel niet had gemist want ik kon gewoon niet zonder najat, najat was alles voor me.

we bleven nog effe wat bijpraten over van alles en nog wat totdat najat zei dat ze terug moest anders komt ze te laat thuis, mohiem ik nam afscheid van haar, ik wilde eigenlijk met haar mee gaan, egt waar maar jah ik was op dat moment invalide dus echt veel mogelijkheden behalve in me bed liggen had ik niet.

De dagen gingen langzaam voorbij, elke dag was hetzelfde, veel slapen veel uitrusten, 'smiddags kreeg ik najat en 's avonds kwamen me ouders elke dag, najat was in totaal 3 keer gekomen, toen ik erachter kwam dat ze van school vezuimde om bij mij te kunnen zijn, dat wilde ik niet dus had ik haar verboden om nog langs te komen, ik wilde niet dat ze school verpeste voor mij, met mij komt het goed dus echt byzonders is er nix met mij, ik belde wel veel met najat en de telefoonrekening zal zeker torenhoog zijn als ik weg mag.

Ik was diep in gedachten verzonken, toen ik televisie aan het kijken was en merkte niet dat een onbekende meneer in een dokterjas naar binnen kwam.

Meneer Boekezoe3. zei die meneer waardoor ik m verward aankeek
ik ben dr. Putjesschepper, hij stak zen hand uit, ik was wel zo beleefd dat ik men hand uitstak en hem groette.
de dokter zei dat ik in deze 2 weken enorm ben hersteld, sneller dan verwacht, en dat ik na wat onderzoeken vanmiddag naar huis mag. hij hield het kort maar krachtig, hij zei dat er een zuster langs komt strax die nog wat onderzoekjes gaat uitvoeren, de doktor wensde me veel beterschap en vertrok weer.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  
ik kon mijn geluk niet op,ik was superblij echt waar, ik had het hier gehad helemaal gehad, als ie me niet had ontslagen uit het ziekenhuis dan was ik m echt gepeerd, ik bedoel ik voelde me goed, dus ik kon gewoon weer verder alleenhielden ze me hier langer dan volgens mij nodig was, afijn ik was blij dat ik naa huis mocht strax ma eerst moet die stomme zuster nog wat onderzoeken, ik besloot toch maar om verder tv te kijken, ik voelde me wond, en durfde een beetje erop te drukken, het deed geen pijn meer gelukkig het was toch goed genezen.

ik ga gauw verder ik ben egt ziek geworden mensen ik ben vandaag niet naar school gegaan omdat ik me nit goed voelde en ipv huiswerk voor morgen zit ik hier te typen ik hoop dat jullie nog geintereseerd zijn in mijn verhaal, als jullie het nix vinden wil ik het weten zodat het niet de moeite waard is om nog door te gaan met lezen.

----------


## rooierozen

eindelijk, shoekrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

en heel veel beterschap

----------


## berkania150

Hey ben een nieuw fan van je verhaal, dit is echt wel een leuk verhaal
dus laat me niet te lang wachten voor een vervolg

 :ole:  thx

xxxjes

----------


## xxjasminaxx

Echt Mooi............En Thanxxxx Voor Je Vervolg he ............Hoop Dat Het Niet Lang Duurt Voor Een Ander Vervolg Groetjes Jasminaaaa  :maf2:

----------


## chiller_meid

ik laat je weten dat je niet voor niets typt ik zal en blijf deze verhaal volgen tot het einde hoe lang het ook duurt het wachten op dit verhaal is het waard :grote grijns: 

moehim mattie thnx voor die vervolg en je moet eerst de belangrijke dingen afmaken deze verhaal kan altijd nog en je gezondheid komt nu in dit geval op de eerste plaats dus thalla feh rassak en doe rustig aan ouwe moehim thalla  :engel: 

latersss peeps

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## lovelyness

Geinteresseerd???

TUURLIJK zijn wij nog geinteresseerd, maar zorg eerst maar dat je beter wordt, dan zijn wij daarna aan de beurt  :knipoog:  !!!

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum

Ik wil zeker dat je verder gaat met je verhaal hij is super en allah shefiek.


Beslama en thallah 

 :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *ik laat je weten dat je niet voor niets typt ik zal en blijf deze verhaal volgen tot het einde hoe lang het ook duurt het wachten op dit verhaal is het waard
> 
> *


me too  :nijn:   :nijn:  
jou verhaal is  :duim:  
dus TYPEN MAAR  :knipoog:

----------


## pancrase

shokran allemaal,
jullie weten dat griep nu heerst, en ik ben egt ssooo fucking ziek, 
ik ga verder zodra ik kan.

thalla

----------


## pancrase

ik ben toch weer verder gegaan.
hier komt ie


Meneer Boekezoe3. zei die meneer waardoor ik m verward aankeek
ik ben dr. Putjesschepper, hij stak zen hand uit, ik was wel zo beleefd dat ik men hand uitstak en hem groette.
de dokter zei dat ik in deze 2 weken enorm ben hersteld, sneller dan verwacht, en dat ik na wat onderzoeken vanmiddag naar huis mag. hij hield het kort maar krachtig, hij zei dat er een zuster langs komt strax die nog wat onderzoekjes gaat uitvoeren, de doktor wensde me veel beterschap en vertrok weer.  :wohaa:   :jumping:   :wohaa:   :jumping:  
ik kon mijn geluk niet op,ik was superblij echt waar, ik had het hier gehad helemaal gehad, als ie me niet had ontslagen uit het ziekenhuis dan was ik m echt gepeerd, ik bedoel ik voelde me goed, dus ik kon gewoon weer verder alleenhielden ze me hier langer dan volgens mij nodig was, afijn ik was blij dat ik naa huis mocht strax ma eerst moet die stomme zuster nog wat onderzoeken, ik besloot toch maar om verder tv te kijken, ik voelde me wond, en durfde een beetje erop te drukken, het deed geen pijn meer gelukkig het was toch goed genezen.

Na ongeveer een half uurtje kwam de zuster binnen om wat bloed af te nemen etc.. het was een oerlelijke meid, niet normaal, ma jah ik wilde so snel mogelijk weg dat ik voor het eerst normaal meewerkte, en dus deed wat ze van me vroeg, ik dacht enkele keren dat ik een knipoog kreeg van de zuster, maar ik kan ook gewoon halucineren, door de medcijnen,afijn.
na wat onderzoekjes liet de zuster zien hoe ik het best het verband kon wisselen het was niet egt een moeilijke procedure en het deed gelukig niet zoveel pijn, ik belde men broer op, want ik wilde niet dat me vader zou komen die zou me weer een kruisverhor geven van hier tot afganistan, ik kreeg wat papierendie ik moest ondertekenen, ik pakte me spullen in egt veel kleding had ik niet, ik rook aan mezelf en rook voor het eerst in me leven de-2-weken-niet-gedoucht geur, niet normaal, gelukkig had ik ook van de zuster uitgelegd gekregen hoe ik het best kon douche, afijn ik liep naar buiten, ma wel voorzichtig want ik wilde over 3 weken naar marokko gaan en dus moesgt ik optimaal genezen, ik wachtte buiten op men broer, belde m opnieuw met mn mobiel, mohiem totdat ie eraan kwam, ik zat in de auto en ja hoor de kruisverhor begon, ikkreeg allerlei vragen naar me hoofd toegworpen door me broer, ik vreg me broer of ie naar de mcdonnalds wilde ryden omdat ik best hoger had, zo gezegd zo gedaan we gignen langs de mc driven ik nam een mcchiken en een cola, dat is egt lekker dacht ik tijdens het eten, ik heb 2 weken alleen viese ziekenhuis voedsel gegeten, en werd er onderhand kotsmisselijk van eindelijk kon ik weer 'normaal' voedsel eten, mohiem na het eten stak me broer een sigaret op, eigenlijk had ik best wel zin in een peuk dus besloot ikhet te vragen aan me broer, hij gaf me zonder te protesteren een sigaret. ik stak m op en na 3 goeie haaltjes dacht ik ineens an najat, die mij altijd heeft verteld dat ze roken een smerige gewoonte vond, ik maakte de raam open en gooide de sigaret naar buiten, me broer keek me rar aan hij zei: denk je dat ik te veel geld heb dat je hele sigaretten weggooid, ik glimlachde naar m en zei dat ik er geen zin meer in had, me broer starte de auto en reed weg, weg richting huis.
thuis aangekomen was ik doodop ik wilde slapen, ik zag dat me ouders met me wilde praten, ik maakte ze duidelijk dat wat er is gebeurd niet meer teruggedraaid kan worden, ik zei er ook direct achterna dat ik vrij moe ben en dat ik mioet rusten want ik wou wel naar marokko gaan over 3 weken, me ouders keken elkaar verbaasd aan, ze zeiden dat we alles hadden afgelast,ook de bruilofgt van me broer van me broer die deze zomer zou plaatsvinden, ik vertelde ze dat ik gewoon wilde gaan, mijn roer reageerde enthousiast en begon direct door te bellen naar zijn verloofde dat alles door zou gaan, me ouders waren best bly, ik ging naar boven, trok me kleding uit en nam voorzichtig een douche, k keek naar me lichaam, en zag dat alles was afgezakt, me spieren waren niet meer goed te zien, ik beloofde mezelf morgen te gaan joggenals het kan.
ik kwam onder de douche vandaan en droogde me af, k trok een schone boxershort aan, en ging in men lege bed liggen, ik dacht na over mezelf, over men leven, over men toekomst, ik beloofde mezelf om na de zomervakantie er keihard tegenaan te gaan, ik had de liefde van men leven gevonden en dus moest ik het alleen maken in deze wereld, ik moest ervoor zorgen dat ik rijk word, goedschiks of kwaadschiks, ik had het gehad met me zielige salaris waar je amper van kan leven,er moest een manier zijn om ryk te worden, het liefst zo leggaal mogelijk, ma ik ben er niet vies van om illegale praktijken uit t voeren, ik dacht na over de mogelijkheden,over de kansen, over mijn beperkingen als jonge man, ik wilde het zodanig aanpakken dat het niet ten koste ging van mijn leven, men ouders leven en van najat, niemand moest zig er aan ergeren het moest gewoon goed aangepakt worden dit keer, alleen wist ik niet hoe.ik liet de gedachte varen voor effe en focusde mezelf op de komende 2 maanden,; ik zou over 3 weken naar marokko gaan, najat zou 3 weken na mij komen, me broer die gaat eindelijk trouwen na zoveel jaren, het werd tijd hij was al 3 jaar verloofd dus trouwen mocht nu eigenlijk wel, verder zou ik een geweldige vakantie houden, ik rij met me vader, moeder en me broertje zoals afgesproken.Men zusje zou met mijn broer gaan en een nichtje van me.Ik had er zin in en diet zou m eeerste keer zijn dat ik naar marokko zou gaan sinds ik mijn rijbewijs heb, ik zou rijden, en met een S klasse moet dat probleemloos gaan, ik wilde najat nog bellen ma ik was zo moe dat ik de fut er niet voor had om me telefoon te pakken, met die gedachte viel in een diepe slaap, eindelijk na zo'n lange tijd inmijn eigen bed.
........

ik ga gauw verder

----------


## lovelyness

Thanksss voor je vervolg  :duim:  , maar nu egt eerst ff uitzieken 

Beterschappp !

----------


## chiller_meid

thnx voor je vervolg en hoop dat alles oke met je is moehim als je er in staat bent om een vervolg te typen zou je dan door kunnen gaan :grote grijns: 
moehim thalla

later peeps

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## berkania150

Je bent echt bedankt voor die vervolg

Shoekran echt 


kusjes  :ole:

----------


## rooierozen

beterschap

----------


## Elhbiba

Shoekran voor je vervolg Broeder  :grote grijns:  en allah shefiek 

 :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

ik ga gauw verder insja allah

----------


## dikkederya

:regie:  ben ik hierrr dangg de enige dikke turkk  :denk:  
sheytt heyy diedokterr putjesschepperr word tijd dat k ook ffe naartoe gaa  :nerd:

----------


## dikkederya

:maf3:  ben ik de enige turk hieroooo  :boogie:

----------


## rooierozen

hey dikke turk GEFELICITEERD?? 

 :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  

en nu heb je genoeg aandacht gekregen!!

 :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  

knipoogje jihane

----------


## machakil

Ben ik hier de enige probleem (machakil)
jihane geef een knip oog geef

p.s. ik zal op die vervolg wachten en ik zal die vervolg krijgen

----------


## rooierozen

> _Geplaatst door machakil_ 
> *Ben ik hier de enige probleem (machakil)
> jihane geef een knip oog geef
> 
> p.s. ik zal op die vervolg wachten en ik zal die vervolg krijgen*


dream on!!!

----------


## Mona_

it's a good story

mijn complimenten

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
gauw een vervolg  :grote grijns:

----------


## dikkederya

:stout:  oeiii jihaneee flirt je met mij/.???  :stout:  
je maakt me verlegee  :terrorist:

----------


## rooierozen

> _Geplaatst door dikkederya_ 
> * oeiii jihaneee flirt je met mij/.???  
> je maakt me verlegee *


ow ja ik val op vrouwen wist je dat niet ?? wejowwwwwwwww

sweetttttttttttttttttttt fettteeeeeeeeee dikkkeee kont van een TURK

daar droomt toch iedere vrouw van ??  :knife_head:   :knife_head:  

hihihihhiihi

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## pancrase

ik ga gauw verder!
 :grote grijns:

----------


## Elhbiba

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *ik ga gauw verder!
> *



gaaaaaaa verder aub  :hihi:  

 :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## dikkederya

NIET jaloers worden op mijn breedbeeld asssssss.............  :boogie:  
ok ok, weet wel dat het erg mooi is!!!!!!!!  :maf:  
gurban ol emiiiiiiiiii  :maffia:   :maffia:   :maffia:   :maffia:   :maffia:

----------


## miss_remix

ewa zied :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_remix

more :grote grijns:

----------


## berkania150

Hey pancrase hou je ons graag in spanning of wat. Ik heb examen maar kan niet studeren omdat ik telkens aan je verhaal moet denken hahahah dus zied maak er iets van 


groetjes uit antwerpen


Karima  :ole:

----------


## dikkederya

wat si aub zied???  :turkije:

----------


## Elhbiba

> _Geplaatst door dikkederya_ 
> *wat si aub zied??? *



dom doen yek  :potver:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

jahhh ga nu verder pleaaaaaaaaaaaase  :Smilie:

----------


## lolly

ewa saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafeeeeeeeeeeeeee examens gaan zeker voor mij ofwa  :regie:  
dit zal ik onthouden  :bril:  
schrijf als je tijd hebt salukes

----------


## R__hoceima

[GLOW=blue]ewa zid het is al twee weken en je hebt niets geschreven,  :maf3:

----------


## ;;;Rabiaaaaaa

allez komaan schrijf het vervolg ook als is het 5 zinnen .
A JA NOG IETS JIJ KUNT MEGA GOED SCHRIJVEN.  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

amai

wollah zwaar verhaal

 :wow:

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum

ik hoop dat je nu zo snel mogelijk verder gaat  :grote grijns:  

Beslama en thallah

Elhbiba

----------


## pancrase

smehli peeps 

k heb et egt druk ik ga egt verder zodra ik kan, ik ga egt verder schrijven als ik vrij ben 

smehli

thalaaa

----------


## sanae_fatiha

haha je doet maar, ik hoop dat we die vervolg snel krijgen  :knipoog: 

dada

----------


## pancrase

Hier is ie wel een beetje kort maar ik ga gauw verder

ik kwam onder de douche vandaan en droogde me af, k trok een schone boxershort aan, en ging in men lege bed liggen, ik dacht na over mezelf, over men leven, over men toekomst, ik beloofde mezelf om na de zomervakantie er keihard tegenaan te gaan, ik had de liefde van men leven gevonden en dus moest ik het alleen maken in deze wereld, ik moest ervoor zorgen dat ik rijk word, goedschiks of kwaadschiks, ik had het gehad met me zielige salaris waar je amper van kan leven,er moest een manier zijn om ryk te worden, het liefst zo leggaal mogelijk, ma ik ben er niet vies van om illegale praktijken uit t voeren, ik dacht na over de mogelijkheden,over de kansen, over mijn beperkingen als jonge man, ik wilde het zodanig aanpakken dat het niet ten koste ging van mijn leven, men ouders leven en van najat, niemand moest zig er aan ergeren het moest gewoon goed aangepakt worden dit keer, alleen wist ik niet hoe.ik liet de gedachte varen voor effe en focusde mezelf op de komende 2 maanden,; ik zou over 3 weken naar marokko gaan, najat zou 3 weken na mij komen, me broer die gaat eindelijk trouwen na zoveel jaren, het werd tijd hij was al 3 jaar verloofd dus trouwen mocht nu eigenlijk wel, verder zou ik een geweldige vakantie houden, ik rij met me vader, moeder en me broertje zoals afgesproken.Men zusje zou met mijn broer gaan en een nichtje van me.Ik had er zin in en diet zou m eeerste keer zijn dat ik naar marokko zou gaan sinds ik mijn rijbewijs heb, ik zou rijden, en met een S klasse moet dat probleemloos gaan, ik wilde najat nog bellen ma ik was zo moe dat ik de fut er niet voor had om me telefoon te pakken, met die gedachte viel in een diepe slaap, eindelijk na zo'n lange tijd inmijn eigen bed.
........


1 maand later:

Ewa a mohamed als je moe bent moet je het zeggen dan nemen we even pauze, zei me moeder halverwege frankrijk onderweg naar marokko. Ik was in deze maand goed genezen en was weer helemaal topfit, ik had mijn school dit jaar gelukkig goed afgerond, ik was best aangekomen de laatste maand, omdat ik alleen maar zat en niet meer trainde, ik baalde eerlijk gezegd wel maar ik had mezelf beloofd dat ik bij terugkomst in nederland weer keihard zou trainen, ik had mezelf heel wat dingen beloofd de laatste maand en met mijn doorzettingsvermogen zou het lukken, ik heb nu al een week niks van najat gehoord, dat is niks voor najat, ikheb er geprobeerd te bellenmaar ze neemt niet op en ze belt me ook niet terug het baarde me toch wel zorgen, maar ik had haar mijn marokaanse nummer doorge smst en nu nog hopen dat ze me belt, ik was zo diep in gedachte verzonken dat ik bijna een afslag miste, dat mocht niet gebeuren ander zou me vader me mollen, al die keren dat we naar marokko zijn gereisd heeft me vader noooit verkeerd gereden en ik wilde hetzelfde dus moest ik echt uitkijken, want ik had er echt geen zin in om langer over de reis te doen dan nodig was. Na een hele tijd rijden begon het donker te worden, we waren vanochtend vroeg uit amsterdam vertrokken en zijn aan een stuk door gereden enkel gestopt om te tanken, ik was te enthousiast om te stoppen ik wilde zo snel mogelijk in marokko zijn, afijn.. Mijn oogleden begonnen zwaar aan te voelen en dat was een teken voor mij om geen risico te nemen en gewoon uit te rusten, ik stopte bij de eerste tankstation, ging me opfrissen, at wat in een restaurant rookte een sigaret(ik was tijdens mijn revalidatie weer begonnen met roken, ik had mezelf beloofd om na de zomer te stoppen) en ging terug naar mijn ouders,mijn moeder die zat op de grond op zo'n kleedje te eten en me vader was aan het bidden en me broertje die sliep in de auto, ik was best moe, ik zei tegenme vader of hij zou rijden, mijn vader wilt nu genieten zei hij dus hij zou dus never nooit rijden, ik moest er wel om lachen hij heeft echt gewacht tot men broer en ik onze rijbewijs hadden zodat hij nooit meer hoeft te rijden ik gaf hem groot gelijk, want hij heeft ons tenslotte grootgebracht afijn... Ik ging dus in de auto zitten verstelde de stoel en ging slapen, ik wist vanmezelf dat ik aan 1uurtje slaap genoeg heb dus dat ik daarna tot spanje dooor kan rijden, ik zette me telefoonwekker over een uurtje en ging slapen, maar het probleem was dat ik niet kon slapen ik dacht aan najat verschillende gedachtes gingen door men hoofd, ik begon te spacen; 'stel je voor ze heeft iemand anders leren kennen', of 'stel j evoor ze gaat trouwen' ik wist dat het misschien kon maar ik zei inmezelf ; dat kan nooit najat houd van me ze zou me nooit playen. dat was dus een gedachte die ik nooit had moeten hebben want haar motto was ; 'zeg nooit; nooit' na veel gepeinz ging mij n irritante telefoon af, ik was direct klaarwakker, ik stapte uit de auto, en pakte mijn toiltettas zag men ouders nog zitten naast de auto, ze waren aan het praten.
Sbah elgair groette ik men ouders, Sbah elgair mompelden ze terug... dat klonk niet echt overtuigend ik had ze zeker gestoord. want ze waren druk in gesprek zo te zien afijn... ik liep naar de wc's en friste me daar op, vervolgens ging ik naar het restaurant om mezelf even veel caffeine toe te voegen, ik bestelde een kop steveige koffie mt wat te eten erbij, kocht sigaretten en nam plaats, ik had een joggingpak aan en een pet op dus ik zag er niet uit, maar toch voelde ik dat iemand me zat aan te kijken, maar ik kon niet zien wie dat was, ik liet het gaan en smulde van mijn maaltijd, ik rokkte een stuk of 4 sigaretten achter elkaar, nam nog een bak koffie, ging nog effe naar de wc, en liep naar de supermarkt die aan het restaurant vastzat, ik koch heel wat snoep, schocolade, chips, drinken, en met een volle tas liep ik terug naar de auto,ik vroeg aan me vader of we zouden vertrekken hij vond het goed, en dus begonnen ze met opruimen, mijn broertje was onlangs wakker geworden, en wilde kost wat het kost naast me zitten me vader moest dus van zijn plek af en naar achteren dooorschuiven, ik lege van alles op me broertje zijn schoot, snoep, chocolade, ik deed men discman in me oren, met een willekeurige cdtje en starte de auto, ik reed rustig van de parkeerplaats op, ik keek nog effe welke borden ik moest volgen enso, en voegde mezelf bij de vijfde rijstrook want ik hield van snel rijden...

ik ga gauw verder.

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

schrijf verderrrrrrrrrr  :duivels:

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa je bent verder gegaan thnx a matie op marokko.nl ben je ook verder gegaan chill hoor.. :haha:  :haha

moehim hoop dat alles goed met je gaat ennuh dat je weer gauw verder gaat:d want deze verhaal is wel challa hoor :knipoog: 

ennuh het zal weer een tijdje duren voor dat ik weer kan reageren maar zal het wel doen als het me lukt want deze verhaal is de moeite wel waard


moehim thalla feh rassak..

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

ik ben nog effe verdr gegaan


Sbah elgair groette ik men ouders, Sbah elgair mompelden ze terug... dat klonk niet echt overtuigend ik had ze zeker gestoord. want ze waren druk in gesprek zo te zien afijn... ik liep naar de wc's en friste me daar op, vervolgens ging ik naar het restaurant om mezelf even veel caffeine toe te voegen, ik bestelde een kop steveige koffie mt wat te eten erbij, kocht sigaretten en nam plaats, ik had een joggingpak aan en een pet op dus ik zag er niet uit, maar toch voelde ik dat iemand me zat aan te kijken, maar ik kon niet zien wie dat was, ik liet het gaan en smulde van mijn maaltijd, ik rokkte een stuk of 4 sigaretten achter elkaar, nam nog een bak koffie, ging nog effe naar de wc, en liep naar de supermarkt die aan het restaurant vastzat, ik koch heel wat snoep, schocolade, chips, drinken, en met een volle tas liep ik terug naar de auto,ik vroeg aan me vader of we zouden vertrekken hij vond het goed, en dus begonnen ze met opruimen, mijn broertje was onlangs wakker geworden, en wilde kost wat het kost naast me zitten me vader moest dus van zijn plek af en naar achteren dooorschuiven, ik lege van alles op me broertje zijn schoot, snoep, chocolade, ik deed men discman in me oren, met een willekeurige cdtje en starte de auto, ik reed rustig van de parkeerplaats op, ik keek nog effe welke borden ik moest volgen enso, en voegde mezelf bij de vijfde rijstrook want ik hield van snel rijden...

Na een hele tijd gereden te hebben naderde we de grens tussen spanje en frankrijk, ik wekte me vader omdat we elk jaar bij hilal (een parkeerplaats) rustten het is heel gezellig daar omdat daar heel veel marokanen rustten zodat ze spanje in n keer kunnen uitrijden, we reden net de grens spanje/frankrijk door en reden richting de parkeerplaats, ik was vrij moe, dus ik kon wel rust gebruiken, we zochten een plekje voor onze auto, parkeerde m en we stapten uit, ik bleef in men stoel omdat ik erg moe was verstelde men stoel en viel in slaap,.............. ik weet niet hoe lang ik heb geslapen maar toen ik wakker werd was ik uitgeslapen, het was al ochtend ik stapte uit de auto, ik pakte m'n toilettas. deed de auto op slot en liep richting de cafetje want ik wist dat men ouders daar waren omdat ze niet in en buiten de auto zaten, ik liep het cafetje binnen friste me op : en liep het eetgedeelte binnen om te ontbijen ik zag men ouders zitten kocht wat te eten en nam plaats bij mijn ouders, ik groette ze en pakte men telefoon, ik zag dat ik een nieuw bericht had ontvangen ik maakte m open en las dat ie van najat is:

he Mo,
sorry dat ik je niet heb kunnen terugbellen,
maar ikhad even geen geld en was fulltime
aan het werk ik wilde heel graag tijd vrij 
maken om alleen jou te kunnen bellen
maar ik heb je marokaanse nummer en
k bel je zodra ik in marokko ben.

xxx najat 

ik was blij dat ik eindelijk bericht had ontvangen, ik kon eindelijk mezelf geruststellen dat er nix was alleen vond ik het best vreemd dat ze me nu pas smst na zo'n lange tijd en niet eens de moeite neemt om me te bellen ik vond het wel vreemd, maar jah fuck it dacht ik bij mezelf, ze zal het wel niet zo bedoelen. ik legde me telefoon weg en genoot van mijn ontbijt, het was best lekker, warm brood met kaas, en lekkere verse koffie.Na het ontbijt ging ik nog effe me mond spoelen, ik kocht heel wat chocolade en snoep voor de energie, ik liep zogenaamd toen we bij de auto waren nog even terug zogenaamd om effe een sigaretje te roken, men ouders wisten wel waarom ik terugliep dus ik nam nog effe een bak koffie en rookte 3 sigaretten achter elkaar kocht een paar flessen water want ik wilde enel stoppen om te tanken en niet voor drinken ofso...

ik ga snel weer verder

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

tis u geraden da ge verderschrijft.....

keep it playing  :grote grijns:

----------


## rooierozen

Eindelijk een vervolg!!!

----------


## berkania150

Hey bedankt voor je vervolg. Het werd tijd haha nee nee grapje

all groetjes  :ole:

----------


## najima_i

oke zied ga verderrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Elhbiba

dank je wel voor je vervolg  :hihi:  en ga zo snel mogelijk verder...


 :zwaai: 
Elhbiba

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Jeeeeeeeeeej nieuwe vervolg, dank je wel  :Smilie:

----------


## imane moujtahid

wil je alsjeblieft doorgaan met je verhaal want ik ben echt beniewd hoe het afloopt

----------


## pancrase

Ik ga snel verder insja allah.

ma3a salaam

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *Ik ga snel verder insja allah.
> 
> ma3a salaam*


Hier nog een fan  :tik: 

Ga je gauw verder

----------


## pancrase

hier is nog een stuk ik hoop dat jullie het wat vinden,zoniet graag zou ik dat willen weten.  :haha:  



Na een hele tijd gereden te hebben naderde we de grens tussen spanje en frankrijk, ik wekte me vader omdat we elk jaar bij hilal (een parkeerplaats) rustten het is heel gezellig daar omdat daar heel veel marokanen rustten zodat ze spanje in n keer kunnen uitrijden, we reden net de grens spanje/frankrijk door en reden richting de parkeerplaats, ik was vrij moe, dus ik kon wel rust gebruiken, we zochten een plekje voor onze auto, parkeerde m en we stapten uit, ik bleef in men stoel omdat ik erg moe was verstelde men stoel en viel in slaap,.............. ik weet niet hoe lang ik heb geslapen maar toen ik wakker werd was ik uitgeslapen, het was al ochtend ik stapte uit de auto, ik pakte m'n toilettas. deed de auto op slot en liep richting de cafetje want ik wist dat men ouders daar waren omdat ze niet in en buiten de auto zaten, ik liep het cafetje binnen friste me op : en liep het eetgedeelte binnen om te ontbijen ik zag men ouders zitten kocht wat te eten en nam plaats bij mijn ouders, ik groette ze en pakte men telefoon, ik zag dat ik een nieuw bericht had ontvangen ik maakte m open en las dat ie van najat is:

he brahim,
sorry dat ik je niet heb kunnen terugbellen,
maar ikhad even geen geld en was fulltime
aan het werk ik wilde heel graag tijd vrij 
maken om alleen jou te kunnen bellen
maar ik heb je marokaanse nummer en
k bel je zodra ik in marokko ben.

xxx najat 

ik was blij dat ik eindelijk bericht had ontvangen, ik kon eindelijk mezelf geruststellen dat er nix was alleen vond ik het best vreemd dat ze me nu pas smst na zo'n lange tijd en niet eens de moeite neemt om me te bellen ik vond het wel vreemd, maar jah fuck it dacht ik bij mezelf, ze zal het wel niet zo bedoelen. ik legde me telefoon weg en genoot van mijn ontbijt, het was best lekker, warm brood met kaas, en lekkere verse koffie.Na het ontbijt ging ik nog effe me mond spoelen, ik kocht heel wat chocolade en snoep voor de energie, ik liep zogenaamd toen we bij de auto waren nog even terug zogenaamd om effe een sigaretje te roken, men ouders wisten wel waarom ik terugliep dus ik nam nog effe een bak koffie en rookte 3 sigaretten achter elkaar kocht een paar flessen water want ik wilde enel stoppen om te tanken en niet voor drinken ofso...

we waren al een tijd onderweg, ik begon best moe te worden ik had sinds de laatste stop aan n stuk door heel hard gereden en was enkel gestopt om te tanken ik wilde zo snel mogelijk in Almeria (een stad in spanje waar je de veerboot moet pakken richting nador oa.)zijn, ik had ongeveer 400 kilometer te gaan tot almeria en moest stoppen om te tanken, ik beloofde mezelf om bij de eerstvolgende tankstation even een 'pitstop' te nemen even onze benen strekken, wat eten, mohiem even een half uurtje rusten zodat ik de laatste 400 km aan een stuk door zou afleggen, het begon aardig donker te worden, waardoor ik reizen naar marokko spannender begon te vinden,ik weet niet waarom maar ik vond 's avonds reizen altijd het leukst vooral als ik met familie was dit keer waren we alleen gegaan, ik stelde me vor hoe het zou zijn als ik alleen met al mijn vrienden eens samen op reis zouden gaan, dan zou ik mijn ouders in de vliegtuig zetten en dan zou ik echt een relaxe reis hebben met mijn matties, maar jah dromen laat ik in het midden want mijn vader zou op dit moment nooit zijn auto aan mij geven omdat wij, jongeren volgens mijn vader onvoorspelbaar gedrag hebben, ik vond dat hij gelijk had, maar jah fuck it mijn tijd komt nog wel dacht ik bij mezelf, we stopten bij een vrij groot parkeerplaats met restaurant,hotel,tankstation in n, voordat ik het wist had ik zo'n 5 van die zigeuners bij m'n auto staan die sieraden enso wilden verkopen, ik negeerde die boel we zochten een andere parkeerplaats ik zocht naar nederlandse auto's en ja hoor ik vond ze ook nog, ik parkeerde vlak een meter naast die auto's ik zag een hele groep jongens en meiden voetballen op de parkeerplaats; ik vond het zo leuk om ernaar te kijken, dat zullen wel neven of nichten zijn dacht ik bijmezelf, ik zag dat ze bijna allemaal omkeken toen ik aan kwam reden, ik vond het niet raar want ik reed toch wel in een vrij mooie auto afijn ik parkeerde dus en stapte uit mijn moeder en vader gingen zoals gewoonlijk weer op de grond eten, ik zag dat mijn broertje wakker was, dus ik pakde m bij z'n hand en nam m mee naar de tankstation, ikkocht wat leuke dingetjes voor m en stak een sigaret op, toen hij dat zag zei ik tegen m als je je mond houd tegen mama dan krijg je nog wat lekkers van me, hij accepteerde mijn aanbod en begon te zeuren; kom op mohammed ik wil snoep, kom dan koop dan anders ga ik tegen mama zeggen, ik moest er best wel om lachen maar jah, ik nam mijn broertje mee naar de wc, friste m effe op en mezelf natuurlijk, ik waste me haar met shampoo en deed er gel in dat ik in mijn toilettas had liggen, en jaaa hoor mijn broertje zag het ook en die wilde het natuurlijk ook, mohiem ik deed zen haar zogenaamd in 'model' en vertrok weer richting de auto, ik zag de groep jongens en meisjes nog steeds staan en hoorde dat ze uit nederland kwamen, en eigenlijk had ik best zin om te praten met wat 'kaaskoppen' dus sprak ik een paar aan en vroeg of ik mee mocht doen met voetbal, ik stuurde mijn broertje naar mama en papa en deed men spullen in de auto, en zei direct tegen me ouders dat ik over een uurtje verder zou gaan waarop ik terugliep naar de groep, ik knoopte met een paar een gesprek aan, vervolgens gingen we met zenallen rond een picknick tafel zitten, er was zo'n best toffe kerel uit leiden bij(waarvan ik de naam ben vergeten) die was gefacineerd door 'mijn' auto hij wilde er alles over weten; hoe hard ie reed enso, ik vond het best grappig op een gegeven moment kwamen de 'meiden' zich aan mij voorstellen, ik was stomverbaasd want ik had ze echt ingeschat als een stelletje kapsoneslijers maar jah ze waren best aardig zowel de jongens en de meisjes, ik had een heel leuk gesprek met ze, en besloot om samen met hen te vertrekken aangezien ik alleen maar kleine autos zag en geen grote busjes met een hele vlooienmarkt op de dak konden we de laatste 400 km flink doortrappen zodat we de boot van 1 uur 's nachts konden pakken, mohiem na een uurtje gebabbeld te hebben, werd iedereen geroepen door hen familie, en aangezien ze allemaal familie van elkaar waren vond ik het best leuk, we wisselden nog even onze nummers uit zodat we elkaar onderweg gek konden maken, en natuurlijk elkaar bellen als we in almeria aan zijn gekomen mohiem na een klein kwartiertje vertrokken we met zen allen, ik liet de andere voor gaan, en na een 15 minuten vond ik het een beetje saai, ik belde 1 van die jongens en begon m uit te dagen; van wie sneller is met racen, ik had een Sklasse onder men reet en diejongen een Passat, dus het was een waardige tegenstander ik haalde m in met 130 km ongeveer en trapte de gas helemaal in waardoor ik alleenmaar sneller en sneller ging na zo'n half uurtje 180/190 km te hebben gereden belde ik hem op en vroeg waar hij was, hij vertelde me dat ik m zo hard had ingehaald dat ie mij uit het oog had verloren ik zei dat ik met mijn knippelichten zal spelen als hij me ziet dan moet ie me opbellen, ik reed terug naar de 1ste rijstrook, deed de cruisecontrol op 120 en deed muziek in me oren en begon te klotenmet mijn knipperlichten links,rechts,licks,rechts en zo ging ik zeker nog 5 minuten door totdat ik die passat langs me zag sjeesen, ik wist dat hij het was dus ik trapte men gas in en had me direct weer ingehaald, ik reed nu naast m en belde m op, hij vertelde me dat we nog maar 300 kilometer te gaan hadden door de gezelschap die ik had was de tijd zo snel gegaan, dat ik het niet in de gaten had, mohiem ik had m beloofd dat we elkaar in almeria zouden zien en dat ik m zou opbellen als ik er was en hij mij als hij er was, na de afspraak, legde ik neer en begon te kicken auwe ik wilde zo snel mogelijk in almeria zijn ik wilde de eerste zijn de weg was leeg dus ik kon racen.
Na een uurtje of 2 rees ik almeria binnen, ik volgde de aanwijzingen richting de haven, en toen ik aankwam was ik hyperactief ik wilde als eerste in de boot zitten, ik belde die ene jongen op, en vertelde m dat ik al in de haven was, hij zij dat ie nog ongeveer 50  60 kilometer te gaan had, mohiem ik chekde onze tockets en kreeg te horendat de boot van 1 uur panne had en dat we dus moesten wachten tot 6 uur 'sochtends eigenlijk best balen maar jah, niks aan te doen. ik luiep terug naar de auto en vertelde hen het slechte nieuws, mijn vader vond het echt erg maar hij zei wel dat we geluk hebben dat het nacht is anders zouden we smelten van de hitte overdag. ik ging in de auto zitten en viel in slaap, heel effe maar want ik werd gewekt door mijn telefoon;
hallo, 
heey jongen waar ben je ik ben er al antwoorde die jongen, ik was m helemaal vergeten ik vertelde m dat ie snel moest inchekken omdat de boot van 1 uur panne had en dus moesten we wachten tot 6 uur en dat ie snel moest zijn anders zouden de mensen met een ticket van 6 uur, in chekken en dan is er geen plek meer voor hem, mohiem hij vond het oke en ik legde neer, ik legde me hoofd weer op de hoofdsteun en viel in slaap......

ik ga gauw weer verder....

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

tnx voort vervolg

Ik wacht....  :haha:

----------


## Samieraatje

:duim: 

mooi verder we willen more


MORE MORE

 :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## Elhbiba

ga verder  :hihi:  en nu krijg ik ook zin om opvakantie te gaan  :verdriet:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## imane moujtahid

jij bent echt een geboren talent ga gouw verder.........
groetjes imane

----------


## berkania150

Hey bedankt dat je bent verder gegaan, maar laat me ni meer zo lang wachten (hahah)

beslama

----------


## OutLandMoro

Dit is echt te spannend..
Begin te schrijven!!

----------


## rooierozen

shoukran lieverd!!

----------


## pancrase

tnxx lieverds

ik ga verder zodra ik tijd heb.


thalla


mo

----------


## ChouChou

He??

Najat stuurde een sms met het Brahim, maar die gozer heet toch Mo???????

Hoe kan dat dan?

_he brahim,
sorry dat ik je niet heb kunnen terugbellen,
maar ikhad even geen geld en was fulltime
aan het werk ik wilde heel graag tijd vrij 
maken om alleen jou te kunnen bellen
maar ik heb je marokaanse nummer en
k bel je zodra ik in marokko ben.

xxx najat 
_

----------


## Izz-an-nissa

Ga aub snel door ik kan niet w8ten

----------


## samira'tje

ga snel verder leuk verhaaltje

----------


## love_moessie

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
[B][I][B]ja ga snel verder joh
Ga door

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door ChouChou_ 
> *He??
> 
> Najat stuurde een sms met het Brahim, maar die gozer heet toch Mo???????
> 
> Hoe kan dat dan?
> 
> he brahim,
> sorry dat ik je niet heb kunnen terugbellen,
> ...



foutje is menselijk sorry

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa mattie je weet zelf fouten maken is zeker menselijk
moehim ga gauw verder keh je weet zelf ben nieuwsgierig

moehim thalla


 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

ik ging in de auto zitten en viel in slaap, heel effe maar want ik werd gewekt door mijn telefoon;
hallo, 
heey jongen waar ben je ik ben er al antwoorde die jongen, ik was m helemaal vergeten ik vertelde m dat ie snel moest inchekken omdat de boot van 1 uur panne had en dus moesten we wachten tot 6 uur en dat ie snel moest zijn anders zouden de mensen met een ticket van 6 uur, in chekken en dan is er geen plek meer voor hem, mohiem hij vond het oke en ik legde neer, ik legde me hoofd weer op de hoofdsteun en viel in slaap......

na een paar uurtjes werd ik gewekt door mijn vader die mij vertelde dat de boot is aangemeerd en jah zoals gewoonelijk was het een complete chaos (iedereen die wel eens met de auto naar marokko is gegaan weet wel wat ik bedoel) iedereen wilde zo snelmogelijk naar binnen ik keek om me heen ik zag heel wat jonge gozers in hele mooie auto's waarvan ik bijna zeker wist dat het niet met eerlijk geld is gekocht... afijn ik zag verder ook veel vlooienmarkten van die grote peugeot busjes uit frankrijk waar zelf fietsen en gewoon hele woninginrichtingen op de dak zijn gepleurd om vervolgens mee te nemen naar marokko ik heb het altijd belachelijk gevonden alsof marokko uitgestorven was en dat er niet eens een tafel bij wijze van spreken te verkrijgen is het zou me niet verbazen als iemand zijn zit-wc meeneemt naar marokko afijn.. na eenhoop getoeter en geschreeuw en jah wij marokanen zijn geen marokanen als we zonder een vechtpartij naar huis gaan mohiem ik maakte gebruik van de chaos en reed snikkie de boot in die ene jongen zag me en kwam me ook snikkie achterna..... Eenmaal in de boot pakte we onze belangerijke spullen bij elkaar, we gingen naar boven chekde ons in, ik nam een heerlijk douche, ging me scheren, trok me mooiste kleren aan, en ging zoals elk jaar lekker een paar uurtjes door de boot heen slingeren ik had nu gezelschap dus het zou wel leuker zijn dan zonder anderen , ik ging naar de restaurant van Ferri Maroc nam wat te eten, belde die jongen op en sprak met m af, hij kwam met zijn neven en nichten naar het restaurant, we bleven met zen allen rond een tafel zitten heel veel grappen maken, eten, drinken etc... ik leerde een meisje kennen op de boot het was de vriendin van hen allen ik zag dat ze me met een blik aankeek die ik vaker heb gezien bij meisjes ik had er eigenlijk best zin in omdat ik zo'n gevoel had dat najat mij aan t lijntje hield ik vroeg haar mee naar de dek om eenluchtje te scheppen, ik had er echt zin in, ik bedoel ik had al eenmaandje of 6 niet gezoend en ik had echt behoefte aan een meid maar najat bleef in me gedachte dwalen we stonden op de dek met elkaar te praten en ik stak een sigaret op in de hoop dat ze zou afknappen in plaats daarvan werd ze handtastelijk ik stond voor een moeilijke keus ik wilde wel maar ik kon niet ik stond echt voor een dillema ik wist niet wat ik moest doen ik wist wel wat ik wilde....

ik ga gauw verder....


sorry voor de korte stuk ik heb niet echt veel tijd ik beloof de volgende keer een grotere stuk te plaatsen.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hah je bent bedankt, ook al is het maar een klein stukje
maar wil je gauw weer verder  :Smilie:  
je doet het goed jongen!

voor iedereen een Gelukkig nieuwjaar, beste wensen en natuurlijk een goede gezondheid  :Smilie: 

amuseer jullie  :blauwe kus:

----------


## pancrase

ik had er echt zin in, ik bedoel ik had al eenmaandje of 6 niet gezoend en ik had echt behoefte aan een meid maar najat bleef in me gedachte dwalen we stonden op de dek met elkaar te praten en ik stak een sigaret op in de hoop dat ze zou afknappen in plaats daarvan werd ze handtastelijk ik stond voor een moeilijke keus ik wilde wel maar ik kon niet ik stond echt voor een dillema ik wist niet wat ik moest doen ik wist wel wat ik wilde....

Na een hoop nadenken koos ik toch voor najat ik wilde haar niet kwijt, en ik wilde eerlijk zijn tegenhaar dus geen domme dingen doen waar ik later spijt van zou krijgen, ik scotte dat wijf door te zeggen dat ikme niet prettig voelde over hoe ze met me omging ik vertelde haar dat ik een vriendin had en ze begreep de boodschap hij kwam wel hard aan want ze liep direct weg zonder gedag te zeggen ach ja f,uck you dacht ik bij mezelf ik kon het niet maken om vreemd te gaan najat was men alles, en dat bracht me op het idee om haar te bellen ik toetste haar nummer in 003164189**** en wachtte....

N:Hallo!!!(bijna schreewend)
M:rustig maar ik ben het maar.
N: wie is dit?
M: mohammed a gekke
N: oow oow sorry lieverd hoe gaat het schatje
M:hamdoelillah ik ben nu in de boot hij vertrekt zodirect.
N: wajauw nu al hahaha wat leuk ik heb ook echt zin in marokko
M: ja man wij gaan echt een leuke vakantie samen hebben
N: insja allah ik vertrek over 2 weken
M: ik bel je zodra ik een nummer heb gekocht, dan geef ikdie door zodat je me daarop kan bellen als je in marokko bent.
N: oke lieverd

zo gingenwe nog een minuutje of 5 door

M: he moppie ik bel van me abonnement n het gaat duur uitpakken dus ik ga ophangen
N: oow owke schatje ik hou van je
M:ik ook van jou.

ik hing op... ik straalde helemaal ik voelde me zo goed omdat ik haar heb gesproken, wauw ik voelde me echt weer goed.
ik hoorde een paar hele lange geluiden dat betekende dat de boot zou vertrekken, ik stond op en keek naar de zonsondergang en natuurlijk naar de mooie spanje. ik dacht na over mijnafgelopen jaaar wat ik allemaal wel niet heb geflikt ik vond dat dat verleden tijd moest zijn ik had een hekel aan werken dat heb ik altijd al gehad, maar dit jaar was dat gevoel alleenmaar sterker geworden, ik wilde na de zomervakantie echt geld verdienen ik wist alleen niet hoe ik het zou doen ik wilde criminele activiteiten zo veel mogelijk vermijden want dat was iets waar najat een bloedhekel aan had dat heeft ze me altijd verteld, ik zou bij god niet weten hoe ik geld kon verdienen zonder voor een baas te werken, ik zette wat dingen op een rijtje na de vakantie zou ik 1. sirieus met school bezig houden 2. keihard weer gaan trainen want ik wilde weer de ring in ik had het heel lang achter me laten liggen, ik had een kickbox partij 3 weken terug maar omdat ik neer was gestoken kon ik niet vechten ik wilde echt zo graag weer de ring in.. ik bedoel het was men lust en men leven ik leefde voor me sport, het hield me van straat af en het was bovendien goed voor men gezondheid en ik kreeg er bovendien veel respect door zolang ik presteerde tijdens de wedstrijden en trainingen steeg mijn prestige jegens de publiek en kreeg ik eenklein beetje bekendheid bij de mensen in mijn kring ze zagen me als een voorbeeld ik zag er goed uit ik beschikte over een uitstekende conditie ik vocht meestal vlekkelos en uiterst technisch ik wilde heel graag ver komen met de sport maar dat had zen eisen en een van die eisen is je volledig overgeven aan de sport ik was wel in staat om dat te doen maar dan zou ik mijn educatie naar de klote helpen. en dat wilde ik niet ik wilde een diploma hebben om op trug te vallen mochten mijn streven niet werkelijk worden.


ik laat het echt hierbij ik ga gauw verder

----------


## Elhbiba

thx voor je vervolg  :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

dank je voor vervolg.....

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door Elhbiba_ 
> *thx voor je vervolg *




Vervolg??

ahum Het waren er 2  :ego:   :ego:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *dank je voor vervolg.....*


geld ook voor jou  :ego:   :ego:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

ewa waar blijft de rest....schrijven nu!  :slaap:

----------


## Suavito

ja kom op, je laat ons alleen maar in spanning. wat voor domme dingen gaat ie nu weer doen :P  :knipoog:

----------


## rooierozen

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *geld ook voor jou  *


SMEHLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hahaha 

dank je voor je vervolgEN  :grote grijns: 

ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg of vervolgEN  :knipoog: 

dada  :Smilie:   :duim:

----------


## *Sweet Anissa*

hey
wanneer schrijf je terug?
het is juist zo spannend
alle laters
doeii

----------


## pancrase

binnenkort ga ik weer verder.....

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum jongeheer

ga zo snel mogelijk verder  :huil:  en laat ons niet te lang wachten  :hihi: 

 :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## pancrase

ik heb even van mijn 2 weken vakantie genoten ik ga dit weeked proberen verder te gaan, de komende deel van het verhaal (mischien de komende 2 of 3 delen) laat de rozengeur en manenschijn zien van mijn relatie tussen mij en najat vanaf dat moment zal ik mijn best doen om het vol met emoties te gooien en zo echt mogelijk te beschrijven want dan zal alles 'slecht' gaan.

beslama lieverds....

----------


## sanae_fatiha

slecht ??  :frons:  

alvast Bedankt  :Smilie:

----------


## chiller_meid

saffie staat

ik houw je er aan he ennuh ik kan eerlijk gezegd niet wachten zo nieuwsgierig ben ik moehim mattie doe rustig aan en begin aan die vervolg zodra je kan :haha: 

moehim thalla

latersss peeps

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

ik hing op... ik straalde helemaal ik voelde me zo goed omdat ik haar heb gesproken, wauw ik voelde me echt weer goed.
ik hoorde een paar hele lange geluiden dat betekende dat de boot zou vertrekken, ik stond op en keek naar de zonsondergang en natuurlijk naar de mooie spanje. ik dacht na over mijnafgelopen jaaar wat ik allemaal wel niet heb geflikt ik vond dat dat verleden tijd moest zijn ik had een hekel aan werken dat heb ik altijd al gehad, maar dit jaar was dat gevoel alleenmaar sterker geworden, ik wilde na de zomervakantie echt geld verdienen ik wist alleen niet hoe ik het zou doen ik wilde criminele activiteiten zo veel mogelijk vermijden want dat was iets waar najat een bloedhekel aan had dat heeft ze me altijd verteld, ik zou bij god niet weten hoe ik geld kon verdienen zonder voor een baas te werken, ik zette wat dingen op een rijtje na de vakantie zou ik 1. sirieus met school bezig houden 2. keihard weer gaan trainen want ik wilde weer de ring in ik had het heel lang achter me laten liggen, ik had een kickbox partij 3 weken terug maar omdat ik neer was gestoken kon ik niet vechten ik wilde echt zo graag weer de ring in.. ik bedoel het was men lust en men leven ik leefde voor me sport, het hield me van straat af en het was bovendien goed voor men gezondheid en ik kreeg er bovendien veel respect door zolang ik presteerde tijdens de wedstrijden en trainingen steeg mijn prestige jegens de publiek en kreeg ik eenklein beetje bekendheid bij de mensen in mijn kring ze zagen me als een voorbeeld ik zag er goed uit ik beschikte over een uitstekende conditie ik vocht meestal vlekkelos en uiterst technisch ik wilde heel graag ver komen met de sport maar dat had zen eisen en een van die eisen is je volledig overgeven aan de sport ik was wel in staat om dat te doen maar dan zou ik mijn educatie naar de klote helpen. en dat wilde ik niet ik wilde een diploma hebben om op trug te vallen mochten mijn streven niet werkelijk worden.

Na 6 uurtjes rond hebben gedobberd en heb gechild met mijn 6-urige-kamaraden uit nederland nam iedereen afscheid van elkaar, de boot was bij nador aangekomen, mijn vakantie stond op het punt om te beginnen ik beloofde mezelf dit jaar een leuke vakantie toe. We stonden met zen allen op en ieder liep richting zijn eigen, hut/cabinet om vanuit daar met de rest van zen gezin naar de garage te gaan, ik liep even naar de boetiek, ik kocht een paar sloffen sigaretten voor mijn ooms etc.. en liep vervolgens naar de kamer van mijn ouders, ik zag dat mijn ouders en mijn broertje al wakker waren, mohiem nadat we onze spullen hadden gepakt liepen we richting de garage, ik voelde de hitte, niet normaal meer, je merkt echt dat je in marokko bent, ik snelde naar de auto deed de spullen erin mijn moeder pakte onse papieren etc.. ik starte snel de auto en deed de airco aan... ppfffff dat lucht op dacht ik bijmezelf want ik trok t echt niet meer in deze hitte, ik keek om me heen en zag heel veel busjes (vooral uit frankrijk) met een hele kolonie van kleine kinderen in de auto zitten ik werd aangekeken door sommige.. dat als blikken konden doden dat ik nu al 20 keer dood zou zijn. tfoe 3ala mensen dacht ik bijmezelf ik haat t als mensen je aan kijken met een; zeker-weer-een-auto-van-een-drugsdealer blik. ewa jah deze auto is gekocht door mijn vader dat heeft m jaren bloed,zweet en tranen gekost om zich in deze positie te werken, ik geef m groot gelijk het is allemaal eerlijk geld, mijn vader heeft sinds dat hij in nederland is altijd gevensteerd met zijn geld om altijd meer te maken, altijd in halal zaken zo heeft hij jarenlang gespaard om een vissersbootje te kunnen kopen, vervolgens heeft ie uit de winst daarvan nog een boot gekocht en eigenlijk is hij zo verder gegaan totdat hij op een gegeven moment best een ardige vermogen had. en je hoort heel vaak mensen zeggen jah die oude is een drugdealer, maar het is puur jaloerzie omdat zij toen ze hierheen kwamen het nodig vonden om hen geld NIET te invensteren maar juist uitgeven of weet ik veel wat. afijn. de deuren v/d boot stonden al een tijd open en wij moesten als laatst eruit, hoe dichterbij ik kwam hoe feller de ochtendzon werd, ik zag eindelijk 'port de Beni Ansar' ik kon me geluk niet op eindelijk na en hele jaar ben ik weer in marokko, het kon me niet schelen dat het stonk in nador en dat t vol zat met junkies en dat hiet geen f*ck te doen was, ik was blij dat ik in marokko was daar ging het om.... we reden op aanwijzing van de douanebeamptes richting een rij autos die grondig werden onderzocht ach ja dat werd elk jaar gedaan want bijna alle dure autos werden goed gecontroleerd en je mocht enkel weg als je geld trok enso dat was wat ik het meest haatte ik gaf ze nooit geld dat verdiende ze niet. een stelletje geldwolven waren het altijd maar hun handje ophouden omdat wij uit 'ALGARISH' kwamen en zogenaamd 'rijk' waren. afijn na een lange uurtje was alles in orde en mochten we eindelijk weg. we reden richting huis en ik was zo blij dat ik niet kon wachten om thuis te zijn we reden richting BOUYAFA we reden langs de bergen enik genoot intens van de uitzicht, al helemaal van de zee en stranden het was ochtend dus dat betekent dat ik vanmiddag nog even naar het strand zou gaan met me neefje(miloed) miloed is mijn luie blowende, drinkende, neefje die mij altijd wegwijs helpt in marokko en ervoor zorgt dat ik niet word opgelicht etc.. door marokanen hierzo, het is dat ik de Arabische taal niet zo goed beheers maar daarentegen weer uitstekend berbers praat en begrijp mohiem we reden de laatste helling op richting mijn oma( omdat onse huis nog aan t verbouwen was sliepen we deze zomer bij me oma die toch een gigantische landhuis heeft) ik toeterde zodat de garage deur werd geopend ik reed naar binnen en zag alle blije gezichten etc..
ik laat het hier bij. 

dit stukje wijkt af van mijn voorspellingen maar dat maakt t alleen maar spannender en ik wil het marokko-gevoel er een beetje ingooien.
willen jullie meer?
stay alert for the next episode of mine store.

beslama

----------


## chiller_meid

jah tuurlijk moet je verder hoe durf je dat nog te vragen :knipoog: 
moehim ga gauw verder als je kan keh ik kan niet wachten je weet toch
moehim ouwe rustig moet je blijven en zodra je kan wil je dan verder gaan

moehim thalla

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Elhbiba

Ja en ik wil ook dat je zo snel mogelijk verder gaat  :hihi: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## angel eye

Salam pancrase!!!
Je hebt weer een nieuwe fan erbij!!!!!!!!!!!
Heb je verhaal in 1 keer uitgelezen echt toppieeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schrijf snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :oog:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door angel eye_ 
> *Salam pancrase!!!
> Je hebt weer een nieuwe fan erbij!!!!!!!!!!!
> Heb je verhaal in 1 keer uitgelezen echt toppieeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Schrijf snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *


welkom dame ik ga gauw verder insja allah ik denk dat het dit weekend word byebye  :tik:   :tik:

----------


## malika~mes

salam aleikom

je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij hoor mop je verhaal is gruwelijk :duim:  
mohim ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat insha'allah!!!!

thalla fi rasek

beslama

----------


## rooierozen

Ik wil ook meer  :handbang:

----------


## miss_remix

:blozen:  m0re please

----------


## lovelyness

I'm very alert  :Smilie:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door lovelyness_ 
> *I'm very alert *


 :knipoog: 

we reden richting huis en ik was zo blij dat ik niet kon wachten om thuis te zijn we reden richting BOUYAFA we reden langs de bergen enik genoot intens van de uitzicht, al helemaal van de zee en stranden het was ochtend dus dat betekent dat ik vanmiddag nog even naar het strand zou gaan met me neefje(miloed) miloed is mijn luie blowende, drinkende, neefje die mij altijd wegwijs helpt in marokko en ervoor zorgt dat ik niet word opgelicht etc.. door marokanen hierzo, het is dat ik de Arabische taal niet zo goed beheers maar daarentegen weer uitstekend berbers praat en begrijp mohiem we reden de laatste helling op richting mijn oma( omdat onse huis nog aan t verbouwen was sliepen we deze zomer bij me oma die toch een gigantische landhuis heeft) ik toeterde zodat de garage deur werd geopend ik reed naar binnen en zag alle blije gezichten etc..

we groette al onze familieleden, oma,opa,tantes,ooms(de meeste waren aan het werk op zee),neven,nichten.de buren kwamen op bezoek en natuurlijk cadeautjes ontvangen etc..
mohiem na een lekkere ontbijt die we kregen van me tantes, vond ik het welletjes, ik pakte samen met miloud de auto uit en deed die in de-door-ons-speciaal-gereserveerde slaapkamer van me ouders, ik sliep toch overal en nergens dus dat zou geen probleem zijn.na het uitpakken etc.. vroeg ik of miloud zin had om KARIAT te gaan, en jah zogoed ik miloud ken zegt hij nooit nee, ik trok een korte broek aan nam een paar handdoeken mee, nam geld mee die ik nador zou wisselen, en liep terug naar de binnenplaats waar iedereen zat, ik zei dat ik naar de strand zou gaan met miloud en dus de auto nodig had, me vader vond het zoals gewoonelijk geen probleem want hij wilde toch alleen rustten, ik reed als eerst naar een teleboetiek waar ik een marokaanse nummer nam voor 200 dirham (ong. 20 euro) vervolgens gingen we even in 'ons' cafetje zitten, al mijn vrienden zaten daar die in marokko wonen, alle dorpsgekken deelden hier hun verhalen met elkaar, alle hasjrokers/verkopers deden hier hun bussines, en jah om niet te vergeten alle dronkenlappen deelden hier hun laatste biertje, het was tevens een eettent, dus dat kwam goed uit en in de zomer werden er altijd nederlandse kanalen gedraaid omdat ik en mijn neven(uit nederland) allemaal hier kwamen en ook heel wat andere nederlanders. zoals gewonelijk kwamen er weer van die halve gare neven met plannetjes om hun naar nederland te brengen en vroegen of ik ze mee wilde neme,of een meissie wilde regelen, etc... het was te gek voor woorden ze zaten zich hier dag en nacht te bezatten en verwachten daarna dat jij je best gaat doen zodat zij naar ALGARISH kunnen ach ja fuck hen dacht ik ik genoot van het weertje, muziek, drinke, en vrijheid dat ik natuurlijk had. het was nu rond 1nen en ik wilde nu wel gaan zwemmen ik trok me geld tevoorschijn #!%^#[email protected]^%@#$^#^@#^@#[email protected]!^$# tfoeee ikheb niet gewisseld shiiiiit man. ik ging naar de ober (die mij heel goed kende en blij voor me was dat ik ben gekomen naar marokko, natuurlijk was hij blij in de hoogseizoen, want dan stijgt zijn omzet een beetje) en ik vertelde hem dat ik de volgende keer mijn consumpties betaal. hij vond het geen probleem. enfin. ik en miloud reden via IMHEYETHEN naar AZGHENGEN om vrvolgens naar NADOR te kunnen gaan. We hadden keihard muziek op, ramen dicht, airco aan en plankgas (zoals gewoonlijk  :knipoog:  ) we reden naar nador en eigenlijk had ik geen zin meer in KARIAT, maar besloot om naar SAIDIA te gaan, met deze auto duurt dat een half uurtje ongeveer, miloud was dolblij toen ik hem het goede nieuws vertelde omdat hij een heel jaar in BOUYAFA heeft rondgehangen was het voor hem eigenlijk leuker dan voor mij, toen we aankwamen in SAIDIA was er weer nergens een plek te vinden dus ging ik maar naar het betaald parkeren gedeelte. ik stapte uit gooide me shirt in de auto en liep richting EDEN CLUB. Ik schaamde me een beetje voor iedereen ik was spieeerwit!!! terwijl heel wat mensjes al flink dooorgebakken waren, ik huurde een parrasolletje nam wat te drinken en na 5 minuten had ik ongelofelijk zin in een duik ik vroeg aan miloed of hij hier bleef en op me tas, slippers , etcc wilde letten ik rende zonder op te letten direct richting zee, ondertussen had ik een meisje bijna omvergelopen ik stikte van het lachen toen ik dat frans gescheld hoorde ach jah F.U.C.K. jullie stomme fransen dacht ik dus ik rende door en nam een heerlijke duik! wauw dat was mijn eerste duik hier heb ik 3000 km voor gereisd en het was de moeite waard ik dopperde nog een minuutje of 5 door en besloot terug te gaan want miloud wilde ook een beetje 'spacen'. ik liep terug en ik hoorde iemand in het frans tegen me lullen, ik verstond wat viese scheldwoorden, ik keek de riching op en zag dat wijf die ik perongeluk had gesuwd tijdens het rennen en naast haar nog een kerel rond de 19 jaar schatte ik, ik zag dat hij boos was en op me af liep. o shittttttt ik had hier dus echt geen zin in enliep weg ik was bijna bij miloud en die jongen trok mijn met ruk van achteren en begon te vloeken en te tieren in het frans tegen mij,ik stak mijn middelvinger in zijn gezicht op en draaide snel om, om door te lopen en ik zag miloud al springen etc.. hahah hij was echt ongeduldig, net op het moment dat ik miloud wilde aanspreken voelde ik dat mijn evenwicht uit balans werd gebracht doordat iemand mij van achterde duwde, ik viel, keek om me heen, zag alle gezichten op mij gericht, en natuurlijk was iedereen mij aan het uitlachen, ik kookte van de woede, stond op enkeek om, ik zag die jongen van dat meisje staan, oooo jongen jij hebt een fout gemaakt, ik haalde met al mijn kracht uit, en raakte hem vol op zijn smoel en op dat moment zag ikmiloud springen, ik was niet tegen te houden en begon te rammen samen met miloud, ik rammen, en miloud rammen maar shit wat was die kutfrans toch sterk ik kreeg wat rake klappen, maar ik had jnoen en bleef maar rammen totdat ik iemand heel hard GERDAMIA!!!!!!!!!! hoorde roepen ik zag ze aankomen, ik pakte me tasje pakte er 20 euro uit( ik had niks anders dan 50 euro inmijn tasje want ik had nog niet gewisseld) gaf het aanmiloud omdat we dat altijd doen als er iets aan de hand is waar wij de lul bij zijn, miloud liep op die agenten af wees naar die jongen met wie ik (en miloud) gevochten hadden gaf m het geld en we liepen weg, ik was helemaal onder het zand, ik liep snel naar de douches van EDEN CLUB spoelde de zand van me af en snelde op verzoek van miloud richting de auto.......

ik laat het hier bij.

beslama

----------


## rooierozen

?

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *dikke boussaa voor pancraseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
>                                  *


dikke boussaaaa terug!!!!


ma3a salaam

----------


## pancrase

hier komt nog een stuk  :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## pancrase

net op het moment dat ik miloud wilde aanspreken voelde ik dat mijn evenwicht uit balans werd gebracht doordat iemand mij van achterde duwde, ik viel, keek om me heen, zag alle gezichten op mij gericht, en natuurlijk was iedereen mij aan het uitlachen, ik kookte van de woede, stond op enkeek om, ik zag die jongen van dat meisje staan, oooo jongen jij hebt een fout gemaakt, ik haalde met al mijn kracht uit, en raakte hem vol op zijn smoel en op dat moment zag ikmiloud springen, ik was niet tegen te houden en begon te rammen samen met miloud, ik rammen, en miloud rammen maar shit wat was die kutfrans toch sterk ik kreeg wat rake klappen, maar ik had jnoen en bleef maar rammen  :terrorist:   :motorzaag:   :stomp:   :stomp:   :auw:   :ninja2:   :kalasnikov:   :sniper:  totdat ik iemand heel hard GERDAMIA!!!!!!!!!! hoorde roepen ik zag ze aankomen, ik pakte me tasje pakte er 20 euro uit( ik had niks anders dan 50 euro inmijn tasje want ik had nog niet gewisseld) gaf het aanmiloud omdat we dat altijd doen als er iets aan de hand is waar wij de lul bij zijn, miloud liep op die agenten af wees naar die jongen met wie ik (en miloud) gevochten hadden gaf m het geld en we liepen weg, ik was helemaal onder het zand, ik liep snel naar de douches van EDEN CLUB spoelde de zand van me af en snelde op verzoek van miloud richting de auto.......

Tfoe tfoe tfoee mijn eerste dag in marokko en het is direct weer raak ajema inoe waar heb ikdat aan te danken, tfoe ik kreeg last van me zij, je zag duidelijk een litteken dat helemaal rood was, ik heb er zeker een paar goeie op gevangen ik droogde me af want de auto moest netjes blijven, shit man, ik haat dit ik heb niet eens die cafe'tje betaald voor hun parasol, dat doe ik een andere keer wel! ik keek miloud aan en zag m helemaal stuk gaan van het lachen, ik daht dat ik wat mis, hij zegt:'je had jezelf moeten zien a mohammed toen je op je bek ging' hahahahahaha' ik moest er eerlijk gezegd ook een beetje om lachen, shit man, ik stak een sigaret op en bood miloud er ook eentje aan, die weigerd nooit al heeft hij er 20 gerookt en je blijft m aanbieden hij weigerd niet, mohiem na het roken wisselde ik snel een andere kortebroek, en maakte mijn voeten schoon, voordat ik instapte, ik deed een rustig muziekje aan, en reed rustig weg, miloud betaalde de parkeer jongens omdat ik nog geen geld had, en reed de auto weg op richting berkane, ik pakte me telfoon, toetste najat d'r nummer in en belde haar op. tuuuut... tuuuuuut... tuuuuuut... tuuuuut.. tuuuuut ik wilde net ophangen toen ik een paniekerige stem aan de andere kant hoorde

N; halllo!!
M; he schatje
N; hey
M; weet je wel wie dit is??
N; nee, wie dan
M; kom op raad eens!
N; ey rachid denk je dat ik dom ben ofso?!
M; rachid?rachid? who the fuck is rachid schreeuwde ik zowat door de telefoon, 
N; ooow mohammed sorry,
M;Wie is rachid? schreeuwde ik door de telefoon
ik kookte van woede, waarom ben ik hemelsnaam van haar gaan houden!!
N; ooow dat is eenjongen die mij lastigvalt zei ze heel doodgewoon.
M; een jongen die je lastigvalt? 
ik was boos maar dacht na! ze kan gelijk hebben, en ik maak me voor niks helemaal boos.
M; ewa sorry dat ik boos werd, maar ik hoorde ... euuh en toen... euuuh ik kwam niet uit mijn woorden.
M; mohiem fukc it hoe gaat het met je lieverd?(ik was al heel wat koeler geworden)
N; lekker lekker, ik vertrek morgenochtend naar marokko, 
M; aha, ik kom net van SAIDIA 
N; aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah sukkel je maakt me jaloers wajauw, 
en zo gingen we ongeveer 5 minuten door.
M; ey najat sla deze nummer op die ik je door ga geven.; 002126********
N; ik heb m, ik bel je zodra ik in marokko ben owke?
M; bel me ook onderweg anders ga ik me voor nix ongerust maken
N; safi is goed je hoort wel van me.
M; maar ik ga nu ophangen want ik moet nu naar nador gaan, en beltegoed is zo op denk ik.
N; is goed ikspreek je nog wel.
M; ik hou van je lieverd
N; ik ook van jou schatje

hehe dat lucht op, ze heeft tenminste mijn nummer, en belt me wel als ze in marokko is.ik deed de volume knop op hoog zette een gebrand cdtje van lange frans en baasb op en reed richting nador, genietend van het weer, luisterend naar muziek, voelde ik wat tussen mijn benen trillen........

ik ga gauw verder.

ma3a salaam

----------


## angel eye

EEEEEEEEEEYYYYY ga snel verder pleaseeeeeeeee you're so good!!!!!  :hihi:

----------


## noraja

> salaam!! wajaaw je bent echt goed bezig man. ga gauw verder he.ben benieuwd naar de ander deel. Ik had je ook graag zien vallen op je bek hoor hahaha  , eeh waar woon je in nador? ik woon daar ook in de buurt en ook in meknes als je dat kent? ale zorg dat ik niet moet wachten op je ander deel van je verhaal he 
> schrijf gauw verder.
> thallah ma3a salama 
> xxx salima

----------


## rooierozen

nu krijg je maar 2  :player:   :player:  want het is niet zo'n lang vervolg......

----------


## Rajae_Zinaa

Ga Verder Ga Verderrrr PLIESS!!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Het Begint NEt Zo Spannend Te Worden  :argwaan: 

AjjoO Ik Kan Niet WaChteeee  :nerveus: 


KUsss Rajae  :knipoog:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## nadorgirl4live

hey hey, alles goed wella?

het is een kapot leuk verhaal, kan je niet doorgaan.

ik wacht erop he.
dus vandaag nog een stuk bij zetten.

nou dikke kus van mij.

----------


## lovelyness

Thanks voor beide vervolgen, tis egt een leuk verhaal!
Ben nu al Nieuwschierig wie um belt of smst (neem aan dat het zn telefoon is  :lachu:   :knipoog:  )

xxx

----------


## Eoft

hey pancrase,

je had me toch een X een pm (prikbordmail) gestuurd over dit verhaal?

Nou het spijt me heel erg dat ik het heb afgewezen want hij is lauwwww!

P.S. Heb jij dit meegemaakt?


Doei!


X, van Nadiyah

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *hey pancrase,
> 
> je had me toch een X een pm (prikbordmail) gestuurd over dit verhaal?
> 
> Nou het spijt me heel erg dat ik het heb afgewezen want hij is lauwwww!
> 
> P.S. Heb jij dit meegemaakt?
> 
> ...


tnxx
en jah ik heb dit half/half meegemaakt, de verhaallijn klopt geheel, maar ik ga dit weekend denk ik verder.k heb tentamens

----------


## sanae_fatiha

veel succes met je tentamens

je vervolgen zijn  :duim:

----------


## Eoft

Nog veel suc6 met je tentamens,

maarre als je het voor de helft hebt meegemaakt,
ben je dan ook 35 kg afgevallen?

Graag wil ik weten hoe!

Want eh...

Er zit nu wel heel veel vet in m'n heupen :S



DoEi!

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Nog veel suc6 met je tentamens,
> 
> maarre als je het voor de helft hebt meegemaakt,
> ben je dan ook 35 kg afgevallen?
> 
> Graag wil ik weten hoe!
> 
> Want eh...
> ...


ik ben 35 kilo afgevallen in n zomer jaa je gelooft het niet, ik had er genoeg van om dik te zijn ik woog 120 kilo ongeveer, ik deed eerst geen moer aan sport maar toenik beseft hoe dik ik wel niet was vond ik het tijd om een serieus aan mijn gewichtsprobleem te denken, ik nam een fruitdieet, en trainde 4 uur per dag, en at enkel fruit en dronk water, na een maand was ik al 15 kilo afgevallen ik voelde me heerlijk men trainer vond het uitstekend gaan ik hield het vol en als klap op de vuurpijl had ik nog een pot stackers gehaald, datzijn afvaltabletten, ik at die, had gen honger zat vol (valse) energie, en trainde me eigen de tyfus, ik woog de volgende schooljaar 85 kilo ongeveer, ik werd heel erg ziek door die stackers en ik was zwaar ondervoed, maar ikhad het er wel voor over het moest er gewoon af!!! ik raad jeniet aan om het zo te doen maar door gewoon te joggen, want van joggen beweegt je hele lichaam en val je af!. en natuurlijk moet ook op je eten letten maar wel genoeg vitamines binnenkrijgen, net genoeg kolydraten en genoeg eiwitten etc.. geloof me het lukt wel. in iedr geval hier is mijn vevolg


hehe dat lucht op, ze heeft tenminste mijn nummer, en belt me wel als ze in marokko is.ik deed de volume knop op hoog zette een gebrand cdtje van lange frans en baasb op en reed richting nador, genietend van het weer, luisterend naar muziek, voelde ik wat tussen mijn benen trillen........
ik pakte men telefoon en zag dat ik een smsje had ontvangen, ik maakte het open en zag dat ie van najat was;

he moppie,
je hebt me stikjaloers gemaakt.
Ik kan niet wachten totdat ik in 
Marokko ben dan zie ik je eindelijk
We gaan een leuke tijd krijgen.
Xxx Najat

Ik voelde me toch zooo goed als ik een smsje van haar las of als ik haar stem hoorde, ik was echt verliefd op haar, en ik hield toch zoveel van haar, niet meer normaal, mohiem ik legde me telefoon weer tussen me benen, en keek strak voor me uit, ik zag een paar Nederlandse kentekens, richting SAIDIA rijden terwijl ik richting nador reed, ach jah ik heb al een beetje avontuur meegemaakt, miloud keek me de hele tijd aan en iedere keer als ik hem aankeek dan lachte hij(hij is toch geen homo) toen ik hem vroeg at er aan de hand was toen lachtte hij kapot hard, hij zei nogmaals; je had jezelf moeten zien toen je op je bek ging.hahahaha ik moest er gewoon om lachen, het was niet leuk maar wel grappig. Enfin na een half uurtje reden we nador binnen, ik reed naar de bank en wisselde daar 50 euro, ik pinde nog 200 euro erbij zodat ik genoeg had voor de komende 2 weken.Miloud en ik besloten om toch maar niet naar de strand te gaan, het was rond 4 uur en Nador begon vol te raken met de heen en weer lopers op de boulevard en SIDI ALI ik parkeerde de auto en stapte cafe CLUB in om wat te drinken, ik zag een paar chikies zitten en had zin om ze te vervelen dus begon ik samen met miloud de meisjes te vervelen ik leerde een paar woorden aan miloud en je gelooft het niet miloud had na een half uurtje 1 aan de haak geslagen, een afschuwelijk meid, hartstikke lelijk , geen lichaam, en nogmaals superlelijk, miloud zag er op zich goed uit ten opzichte van de meeste marokaanse marokanen en uiterlijk was voor hem geen punt, hij wilde enkel een roze papiertje Enfin, de dames kwamen bij ons aan de tafel zitten, ik vond het heel gezellig, ze kwamen uit utrecht en ik kon het wel met ze vinden, ik pakte men telefoon, en belde de vader van hafid op, ik hield een kort gesprek met hem, hij was al aangekomen, ik zou naar ze toe gaan, hafid ophalen effe chillen etc.. we namen afscheid van de dames, en noteerde elkaars nummer zodat we vaker wat konden doen. Ik wilde het eigenlijk niet maar deed het voor miloud want hem gun ik de beste, ik zag dat de dames ons achterna keken en toen ik in de auto stapte zag ik ze wijzen, en tegen elkaar praten, ik zwaaide nog even naar ze en stapte in, ik deed de ramen open natuurlijk keihard, Lange frans en BaasB en reed rustig langs de boulevard, zodat ik richting Azgengen kon rijden om hafid op te halen, na ongeveer 15 minuten kwam ik aan bij Hafid ik wilde net uitstappen om aan te bellen toenik besefte dat ik enkel een korte broek aanhad, 7shoema om zo voor zijn ouders te vertonen, shiiit, ik belde hafid enzei dat hij naar beneden moest komen, mohiem na 5 minuten was hij beneden, en we reden weg, ik vertelde hafid het hele verhaal en hij vond het dom van me, miloud moest er weer een schepje bovenop gooien door te vertellen hoe hard ik op mijn bek ben gegaan, etc.. uiteindelijk lachtten we erom en reden richting nador, om vervolgens naar een andere huis van me vader in beni ansar te gaan, daar in de buurt woonde ook neven van me,(die trouwens in ook in nederland wonen) na 10 minuten was ik vlakbij hen huis, ik stopte en leende de broek van hafid, want zo kon ik me dus echt niet vertonen, hahah jullie hadden onsmoeten zien, zo langs de weg broek uit, broek aan, de mensen keken ons echt raar aan, ik had schijt, want men oom moest me zus echt niet zo zien die zou me direct een preek geven over hoe haram et wel niet is etc. ik belde aan en er werd opengedaan door men tante, ik liep verder, groette wat familie van me etc mohiem en gebood me neven om mee te gaan,na een half uurtje werden we losgelaten, door me tante, en konden we weg, me neef had een jeep gekocht om in marokko mee te showen en hij wilde heel graag naar berkane gaan zodat hij zijn chikkie kon zien, ik vond dat dat ik eerstnaar huis moest gaan en dat we over een uurtje zouden gaan, mohiem zo gezegd ze gedaan, we reden naar bouyafa, omdat me vader NOOIT in beni ansr wilde blijven had hij onse huis te koop gezet, maar ik ging er vaak heen in de zomers om te chillen, etc.. mohiem we kwamen aan bij men oma, dat tevens familie van bilal etc.. is , ik snelde snel naar de douches, nam een douche, deed wat chille kleren aan, haar in model, parfum op, etc ik gaf hafid wat kleren van me , en miloud die skeerde mijn gel, en de ons een kleine kwartiertje stond ik klaar om te vertrekken, we aten wat met zen allen en vonden dat het tijd was om te vertrekken, we namen afscheid en ik zei dat ik bij hafid zou slapen, me vader zei dat hij de auto morgen rond 1 uur nodig dus ik moest er zijn, ik vond het geen probleem omdat ik toch zoveel mag van me vader met de auto ga ik niet dom doen omdat ik morgen een beetje vroeg terug moet komen, ik kreeg van me oma de sleutel van onze huis in beni ansar ze zei dat ze hem helemaal schoon heeft gemaakt, (yesyesyes daCHT IK BIJMEZELF) eenmaalbij de autos aangekomen, spraken we af wie bij wie in de auto zou gaan, bilal, hafid en miloud gingen bij mij, me andere neefjes gingenmet de jeep( oja bilal is de oudste, (22) appie(18) ilias(15) jounnes(12)) ik zette de SCARFACE op omdat dat gewoon de beste film is die er bestaat, ik zei dat we straks inkopen gaan doen omdat we bij mij in beni ansar gaan slapen, ik zei dat ilias en jounnes gewoon mee moesten, zodat we een leuke dag zouden hebben, mohiem na een een klein uurtje waren we in berkane gearriveerd, we reden naar Bni Jdid omdat bilal daar had afgesproken met zijn vriendin en natuurlijk al haar nichten, zussies etc.. mohiem het waren hele relaxe meiden ik kon altijd met ze lachen. Mohiem we namen plaats in een cafetje in bni jdid we waren met 7 jongens en 8 meisjes dus een hele grote groep, we maakten grappen, lachten veel, dronken, aten , mohiem we childen, we lieten ze zo en ik ging met bilal even inkopen doen zodat we vanavond lekker konden eten, we kochten eten drinken, chips snoep etc ik had al zeker 4 uurtjes niet gerookt dus ik stak een sigaret op en liet de inkopen betalen door bilal, we gooiden alles in de auto, en gingen weer terug naar de gang we grapten, dronken, nog wat en toen vonden de dames het wel tijd om naar huis te gaan, we brachten de dames naar huis, en daarna gingen we naar saidia met de jongens we reden een beetje rond, chansde een paar chikies, en childe een beetje, we deden van alles en nog wat, we parkeerde de auto en gingen ijs eten, daarna gingen we naar de kraampjes en liepen een paar rondjes, kochten wat kleine souveniertjes, we lachden veel, met elkaar, we hadden het echt naar onze zin, we kregen met zen allen best wel honger, iedereen wilde in een restaurant eten, bilal en ik hadden dus oor nix eten gehaald, ik zei dat we thuis gaan eten, het was al 9 uur dus we konden best naar huis gaan, we reden met zen allen richting beni ansar bilal ging weer in zen auto zitten met hafid en miloud en ik nam appie, jounes en ilias bij mij in de auto, we hielden een wedstrijdje, onderweg, het was best gevaarlijk, omdat je toch op een 1 baans weg rijd en moet uitkijke omdat sommige gekke Marokkanen zonder licht rijden na ongeveer 3 kwartier kwamen we aan in beni ansar, ik opende de garagedeuren en reed de autos in de garage, we gingen naar boven in de 1ste verdieping, ik ging naar de winkel naast men huis kocht een gasfles, ik sloot die aan op de gasfornuis, en we gingen gebraden kip maken mohiem een marokaanse kippenschotel we slachtte een watrmeloen, die we hadden gekocht deden alles op tafel, drinken,eten,meloen, en begonnen te eten, we hadden vette honger dus we kregen alles op, ik en cde boys ruimde alles op, waste af deed alles terug op zen plek zodat men oma nooit zou zeuren, na het afwassen etc.. ging ik naar de garage om wat spelletjes en cds te pakken, ik en bilal zaten te praten over alles en nog wat, miloud en hafid, waren jointjes aan t roken op de sta7h met muziek etc.. de rest was aan het playstation-en en tv aan t kijken bilal en ik gingen even naar een winkel om ijs enso te halen, we kochten een paar imitatie magnums en een paar imitatie cornettos enso (je weet wel de marokaanse merk) mohiem we liepen rustig naar huis tot ik lang de teleboetiek kwam ik besloot om najat te bellen, ik gooide wat munten in de telefoon, en draaide haar nummer: 0031656******** tuuut. Tuuuuutt.. tuuuuutt.. tttttuuuuuuut..ttuuuuuttt. 
dit is de voicemail van nul,zes,vijf,zes. Tuuut. Tfoe ze neemt niet op ik probeer t nog een keer, : tuuuuttuuut.tuuuuut.tuuuuuut.tuuuut.tuuuut: dit is de voicemail van ; nul,zes, genoeg dacht ik bijmezelf ze kan niet opnemen ik kocht wel een beltegoedkaart van 50 dirham zodat ik tenminste beltegoed heb, ik liep daarna met bilal terug naar huis, we praten over van alles en nog wat, we kwamen binnen iedereen pakte zen ijsje en ging verder met wat hij bezig was, ik pakte de dambord die ik in mijn kamer had liggen en ging dammen met de boys. Grappen maken, spelletjes spelen, lekker eten en drinken, genieten! Daar ging het om vandaag, ik had voor de rest een hele leuke avond, het was inmiddels al 1 uur en ik zag dat jounnes in slaap was gevallen, ik pakte m en legde m in me bed, aangezien ik toch een 2 persoonsbed had kon ilias daar makkelijk bij die had ook al kleine oogjes gekregen van de moeheid, ik pakte wat dekens uit de kast voor hen, en deed deur dicht achter hen zodat ze geen last van ons kregen, bilal vroeg me of ik morgenmee wilde naar het strand ik zei dat ik morgen om 1 uur de auto terug moest brengen, dus dat ik eerst hafid zou brengen en daarna pas naar bouyafa, bilal zou ook naar bouyafa gaan omdat hij daar een oma heeft wonen waar zijn ouders morgen avond overnachten, we spraken af om met hafid, miloud abdel en ik zouden gaan, ik vond het best maardan zou ik morgen vroeg naar bouyafa gaan zodat ik nog een beetje met familie kon chillen, mohiem na een hele lange avond vonden we het tijd om te slapen, iedereen pakte een hoekje in het huis, en ging rustig slapen , ik ging nog even met hafid in de balkon chillen ,hij draaide een joint, dat ik samen met hem rookte, ik had al een paar maanden niet geblowt maar het kon niet kwaad, ik ga geen gekke dingen doen, mohiem dat effe chillen op de balkon werd dik een uur, we praten over onze situatie en wat we zouden doen als we in nederland terug zouden keren, want euro was duur en het moest rollen, we wisten nog niet wat, maar er gaat iets gebeuren dat beloofde we elkaar.na een hele tijd gebabbeld te hebben keerden we terug om te slapen, ik deed me wekker om 8 uur, en dacht na over mijn eerste leuke dag in marokko, mijn eerste vechtpartij van dit jaar, mijn eerste joint sinds maanden, en mijn eerste serieuze gesprek tussen mij en hafid over geld.
Ik dacht daar allemaal over na, en had het niet door dat ik in hele diep slaap viel.

Ik ga gauw verder, ik hooop dat jullie het wat vonden.

Ma3a salaam.

----------


## noraja

salaam pancrase!!
echt een goed vervolg, ben nog aant wachten op vervolg he :knipoog: 
en mabrouk el3ied. ahja wie is die 'appie'?? die je had vermeld in je verhaal?
groetjes Salima xxx

----------


## chiller_meid

hey hey thnx voor je vervolg gewoon te erggg geen woorden voor moehim ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat en ga gauw verder als het je uitkomt en verder wil ik jou en de rest van de aanwezigen op deze topic een ied moebarek wensen moge allah onze slechte daden vergeven en onze goeie daden belonen door een plekje te krijgen in de paradijs en moge allah ons bijstaan bij alles wat ons weg brengt..liefde..hoop...gezondheid en nog vele andere inshallah

moehim thalla


 :zwaai:

----------


## noraja

salaam meisje. alles goed? Eid moebarek jij ook zina. en inschallah gaat allah(swt) al onze slechte daden vergeten. Amien!! ahja en inschallah word er meteen e en vervolg van dit verhaal op pc gezet. ;-) haha pancrase... haast uu!!!!! en maak er een goed vervolg van he. 

wasalaam alykum vele groetjes

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door noraja_ 
> *salaam meisje. alles goed? Eid moebarek jij ook zina. en inschallah gaat allah(swt) al onze slechte daden vergeten. Amien!! ahja en inschallah word er meteen e en vervolg van dit verhaal op pc gezet. ;-) haha pancrase... haast uu!!!!! en maak er een goed vervolg van he. 
> 
> wasalaam alykum vele groetjes*


 meisje????? toch niet voor mij bedoelt.
ik ga gauw verder 

ma3a salaam

----------


## Eoft

:hihi:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door noraja_ 
> *salaam pancrase!!
> echt een goed vervolg, ben nog aant wachten op vervolg he
> en mabrouk el3ied. ahja wie is die 'appie'?? die je had vermeld in je verhaal?
> groetjes Salima xxx*


gewoon een naam verzonnen

ik ga gauw verder deze week tentamens dus het word weer in het weekend!!!

ma3a salaam

----------


## noraja

asalaam alykum
wagha je doet maar, ik heb geduld.
groetjes en veel succes met je tentames!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gizlaine

hey leiverdje 
zwaar verhaal hoor, heb het in n ruk uitgelezen maaar is er geen slot
wat is er nou gebeurd met jou en najat
 :wijs:

----------


## Elhbiba

:hihi:  ik wacht op een vervolg deze verhaal is echt toppie  :duim:  en ik wilde ook vragen woon je ook echt in Azgengan??? ik wens je ook veel succes met je tentamens doe het goed inshallah  :knipoog: 

 :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## chiller_meid

fakaa meneertjuh wanneer ga je weer eens verder :d je weet toch ben nieuwsgierig naar wat er gaat gebeuren moehim thalla

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door gizlaine_ 
> *hey leiverdje 
> zwaar verhaal hoor, heb het in n ruk uitgelezen maaar is er geen slot
> wat is er nou gebeurd met jou en najat
> *



 :vingers:  wil je wel weten he  :hardlach:   :hardlach:  

ikga speciaal voor jou snel verder en ik woon in boujafa en beni ansar

----------


## noraja

salaam
wajaw je haalt de djinn uit iemand's lichaam he.
safe begin nu maar met het vervolg, ke ik wil het lezen!
 :auw:  anders kill ik je  :corcky:  

safe ik lees het morgen dan. byeeee zine inou

----------


## gizlaine

hey  :gek:  

ik wil het wel weten jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
zid waar blijf je nou met je vervolg
ik waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacht
ik hoop dat er GAUW een vervolg komt 
 :belgie:  
kusjeeeeees

----------


## sanae_fatiha

mooi vervolg  :Smilie:

----------


## pancrase

deze stuk is voor al mijn lieverds die mijn verhaal lezen, shokran allemaal hier komt een stuk ik hoop dat jullie ervan zullen genieten zoniet hoor ik het graag.:

Ik ging nog even met hafid in de balkon chillen ,hij draaide een joint, dat ik samen met hem rookte, ik had al een paar maanden niet geblowt maar het kon niet kwaad, ik ga geen gekke dingen doen, mohiem dat effe chillen op de balkon werd dik een uur, we praten over onze situatie en wat we zouden doen als we in nederland terug zouden keren, want euro was duur en het moest rollen, we wisten nog niet wat, maar er gaat iets gebeuren dat beloofde we elkaar.na een hele tijd gebabbeld te hebben keerden we terug om te slapen, ik deed me wekker om 8 uur, en dacht na over mijn eerste leuke dag in marokko, mijn eerste vechtpartij van dit jaar, mijn eerste joint sinds maanden, en mijn eerste serieuze gesprek tussen mij en hafid over geld.
Ik dacht daar allemaal over na, en had het niet door dat ik in hele diep slaap viel.

De volgende ochtend werd ik om zeven uur wakker ik was zeer uitgeslapen waardoor ik een beetje schrok, toen ik op mijn telefoon keek zag ik dat het half acht was dus ik was zelfs te vroeg wakker, ik zag dat iedereen nog sliep, ik pakte een handdoek en liep naar de douche toen besefte dat ik geen ondergoed bij me had, mohiem ik douchte en deed me kleren weer aan, waarna ik de jongens wekte zodat we een beetje vroeg in boujafa aankomen omdat mijn vader de auto nodig had, en wij heel graag naar de strand willen gaan. Mohiem na een half uurtje toen iedereen wakker was, liepen we met zen allen naar een caf om te ontbijten, we waren allen zeer vrolijk omdat we toch een leuke avond hebben gehad,en nu lekker met zen allen aan het onbijten, ik bestelde koffie en 30 dirham lemsemen voor ons allen we aten lekker, dronken lekker, na een half uurtje vonden we het welletjes, we liepen terug naar huis, we ruimden met zen allen de huis op zodat mijn oma geen recht van klagen had, na het opruimen dat ongeveer 10 minuten in beslag nam sloot ik alle ramen,deuren etc.. en liep naar de auto ik opende de garage reed de autos eruit en deed alles op slot na een goeie na-controle reden we richting de huis van mijn oom,(bilal,etc..) ik groette mijn tante en oom, die mij vertelde dat ze vanavond in boujafa gaan logeren, bilal vertelde zijn ouders dat hij naar de strand van boujafa gaat, zodat wij weg konden gaan, mohiem na 5 minuten konden we weg, we reden richting boujafa 
Na 45 minuten ongeveer waren we gearriveerd in boujafa ik bracht de auto naar mijn vader, pakte zwemkleding, vertelde mijn ouders waar ik ga uithangen, me moeder zei dat ik vanavond naar Port de Beni Ansar moet gaan omdat mijn broer daar aankomt dus moest ik daar zijn mohiem vanavond is nog een lange tijd, ik deed mijn zwemkleren enso aan, pakte de radio, en cds en kleren voor hafid. Miloed, ilias en jounnes zouden lopen naar het strand ongeveer 10 minuten en bilal,hafid,appie en ik zouden nog effe inkopen doen voor op het strand. Afijn eenmaal aangekomen op het strand besloten we er een leuke dag van te maken, we childen met zen allen, aten, dronken, voetbalden, zwommen, we hadden het aardig naar onze zin, er kwam een moment aan dat iedereen in het water was behalve bilal en ik, we begonnen te praten over onze vrouwtjes ik zag een heel andere bilal voor me, ik zag een bilal die hartstikke verliefd is op zijn vriendin en heel graag wil trouwen we spraken over onze oude tijd dat we altijd samen waren, chikies versierde, etc.. en nu zijn we beide smoorverliefd, en de een is al in vergevorderde stadium, ik vertelde bilal over najat ik vertelde dat ik ben veranderd ten opzichte van vroeger ik zei dat ik het begin najat enkel wilde n.euken en dumpen maar ik begon verliefd te worden en sterker nog ik begon van najat te houden dat ik haar never nooit kwijt zou willen raken, op een gegeven moment zei bilal; je moet uitkijken met je gedachtes over meisjes, in het begin wilde je gebruiken en dumpen maar nu wil je voor altijd samen zijn hij zei; het kan zijn dat je eerste wens uitkomt dat najat een vlinder is die effe in je hand komt en daarna wegvliegt ik stond versteldik had er nooit zo over nagedacht en wist niet dat ik dit zinnetje later vaak zou gaan herinneren.


Ik ga gauw verder andere keer super grote aflevering

----------


## noraja

salaam!!
wow eindelijk een vervolg, en een goed ook nog.
inschallah komt de volgende weer gauw.
doe zo verder en ik wil nog een verhaal horen. 
Het is goed Mohamed (je verhaal)

beslema xxxx

----------


## jammy

hey wil ff zeggen dat ik je verhaal helemaal top vindt en kan niet w88 op het vervolg maar zo te zien aan de reacties ben ik niet de enige

ga zo door xxx

----------


## Elhbiba

thx voor het volg en ga verder 

 :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## gizlaine

hey
thx voor het vervolg maar vertel aub heeeeeeeeeel vlug verder ik wil weten hoe het verder gaat met jou en najat pleeeeeeeeeeaaaase
hou ons niet langer in spanning.!!!! of is dat de bedoeling 
vertel gaaaaaaauuwwwwwwwwwww verder please  :moeilijk:

----------


## YooussRa

hey je hebt er niieuWe fan er bY  :hihi:  tOen iiK hiier voOr het eerst was las ik jouw verhaal het eerst..!! en het is geweldiig verhaal en ga snel verder..!!!!  :engel:  groetjes van mY
 :melig2:   :lachu:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Hey pancrase

ik volg je verhaal nog steeds! ik hoop op een snel vervolg!!

Beslama!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja mooi vervolg, ga gauw weer verder  :Smilie: 

 :duim:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door gizlaine_ 
> *hey
> thx voor het vervolg maar vertel aub heeeeeeeeeel vlug verder ik wil weten hoe het verder gaat met jou en najat pleeeeeeeeeeaaaase
> hou ons niet langer in spanning.!!!! of is dat de bedoeling 
> vertel gaaaaaaauuwwwwwwwwwww verder please *


je begint het op te merken  :nerveus:

----------


## moslima16

Je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij  :Smilie:  
Ga gauw verder...

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door moslima16_ 
> *Je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij  
> Ga gauw verder...*


welkom!

----------


## gizlaine

ik heb het al lang gemerkt hoor hahahaha  :hihi:  maar ga nou gauw verder aub
hou me niet langer meer in spannig pleaaaaaaaaaase ben echt verslaafd geworden aan jou verhaal ik wacht dus please ga verder ik wil weten hoe het nou afloopt tussen jou en najat

----------


## pancrase

ik ga gauw verder.

ma3a salaam

----------


## noraja

heeeey pancrase!!
alles goed? ewa wnr laat je je verhaal eens afmaken??
ke ik wil echt het vervolg weten!!!
NOU, haast je chajelah

beslema :-) 
groetjes salima

----------


## rooierozen

ik ben een tijdje niet geweest omdat ik stage moest afronden en tentamens moest maken... kortom druk druk druk!!

maarja ga gauw verder

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *ewa PANCRASE heb je me niet gemist wella ?
> 
> ik ben een tijdje niet geweest omdat ik stage moest afronden en tentamens moest maken... kortom druk druk druk!!
> 
> maarja ga gauw verder*


het begon al saai te worden  :tong uitsteken:  

ik ga dit weekend verder insja allah

----------


## Elhbiba

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *het begon al saai te worden  
> 
> ik ga dit weekend verder insja allah*



hay hay 

wij zijn er ook nog he  :tong uitsteken:  


 :hihi:

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa mensennnnn hoe staat het leven er ervoor???
kiefash pancrase nog steeds geen vervolg je houdt de spanning er wel in hoor  :knipoog:  moehim je vertelde dat je dit weekend verder zou gaan... hmm ben benieuwddd  :grote grijns:  je weet toggg nieuwsgierigheid heerst  :haha: 

moehim challa 

houw jullie rustig

thalllaaa

----------


## Daniya

pancrase ik vind jouw verhaal echt top!!!
Kan je aub snel een vervolg(je) plaatsen?

alvast bedankt

groetjes van een nieuwe fan

----------


## rooierozen

:blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:   :blauwe kus:   :jumping:

----------


## gh.wille

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *Voor mij waren de dagen ook heel saai zonder maroc.nl..... en pancrase's z'n verhaal!!
> 
>                                                                        *


 ik wou vragen hoe doe je dat, maar ik zie het nu al,je ziet maar nooit te oud om te leren, bedankt gr.g

----------


## gh.wille

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *ware liefde of toch niet?
> 
> Kanker joden vieze flikkers dat jullie zijn.... zo was ik weer als elke avond op ilsechat racisten aan het afkraken en uitschelden samen met een hafid een hele goede vriend van me .
> 
> ik wil een verhaal neerzetten dat iemand is overkomen het gaat over 2 mensen dat zijn het zijn niet de echt namen die heb ik voor de zekerheid veranderd vertel me wat jullie ervan vinden let niet op mijn spelling punten kommas etc.. want daar heb ik een hekel aan
> 
> nadorlady--> the dominator= heey rustig aan man strax mol je ze ook nog
> wath the fuck een privebericht... ach zeker weer een g.eil wijf dat een g.eile internetgesprek wilt effe kijke hoe ze gaaat reageren
> ...


  :wohaa:  de aan houder wint !

----------


## pancrase

sorry ik heb m'n belofte verbroken, ik zou dit weekend verder gaan maar ik was in antwerpen en kon NIET verder gaan sorryik ga zodra ik tijd heb weer verder.

----------


## Daniya

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *sorry ik heb m'n belofte verbroken, ik zou dit weekend verder gaan maar ik was in antwerpen en kon NIET verder gaan sorryik ga zodra ik tijd heb weer verder.*



In ANTWERPEN zeg je?!!!  :rood:

----------


## rooierozen

maakt niets uit. wij wachten wel

----------


## yousratje

heej pancrase
wajaw bomba verhaal die is echt goed en hoe was je weekend in antwerpen?? ik zelf ben van antwerpen en soms is dat hier maar saai hoor ga snel verder met je verhaal ik kan al ni wachten 
dikke kusjes  :knipoog:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## noraja

salaam pancrase,
ewa? je hebt al heeeeeel lang niet meer verder geschreven he, maar doe maar op je gemak, ik kan gerust wachten. tenzij de andere niet kunnen wachten??? 
macha haast u wel he.
byee xxxxxx

----------


## pancrase

er kwam een moment aan dat iedereen in het water was behalve bilal en ik, we begonnen te praten over onze vrouwtjes ik zag een heel andere bilal voor me, ik zag een bilal die hartstikke verliefd is op zijn vriendin en heel graag wil trouwen we spraken over onze oude tijd dat we altijd samen waren, chikies versierde, etc.. en nu zijn we beide smoorverliefd, en de een is al in vergevorderde stadium, ik vertelde bilal over najat ik vertelde dat ik ben veranderd ten opzichte van vroeger ik zei dat ik het begin najat enkel wilde n.euken en dumpen maar ik begon verliefd te worden en sterker nog ik begon van najat te houden dat ik haar never nooit kwijt zou willen raken, op een gegeven moment zei bilal; je moet uitkijken met je gedachtes over meisjes, in het begin wilde je gebruiken en dumpen maar nu wil je voor altijd samen zijn hij zei; het kan zijn dat je eerste wens uitkomt dat najat een vlinder is die effe in je hand komt en daarna wegvliegt ik stond versteldik had er nooit zo over nagedacht en wist niet dat ik dit zinnetje later vaak zou gaan herinneren.
We praatten nog een hele tijd verder over van alles en nog wat, ik vroeg hem of hij vanavond mee wilde gaan naar Port de Beni Ansar om me broer op te halen, die zou aankomen,hij was met de auto dus ik kon wel met hafid,appie en bilal kunnen gaan misschien gaan we daarna naar saidia of ergens anders, Ik vond het welletjes en besloot een lekkere duik te nemen we wachtten zodat iemand kan komen om op de spullen te letten.Mohiem na een paar minuutjes kwam hafid uit het water, die had er genoeg van en wilde zonnen, bilal en ik namen een aanloop om een flinke duik te nemen ik zwom heerlijk het bleef lekker;de zee van marokko, een zoute smaak, lekkere weer kortom het was heerlijk, ik dook een paar keer diep naar beneden en weer naar boven waarom ik dat deed weet ik niet meer,maar ik vond het wel lekker, na een hele tijd rond te hebben gedobberd zwom ik terug om lekker te gaan zonnen, ik smeerde me opnieuw in en ging lekker in de zon zitten, men zij deed best wel pijn omdat ik daar die messteken heb gehad, ik vond het wel vreemd omdat ik toch ben genezen, de pijn bleef aanhouden, ik besloot het te negeren, en lekker te gaan zonnen, ik bleef zeker een uurtje liggen totdat ik werd gewekt door bilal die wilde weten tot hoe laat ik hier wilde blijven, ik stond op en voelde toch een ongelofelijke pijn in me zij, ik keek naar de plek waar ik ben gestoken en zag dat de littekens best op zijn gezwollen en ook heel rood zijn geworden, ik besloot het te negeren omdat ik geen reden zag tot paniek misschien is het een beetje pijn gaan doen door het zoute water ik het zal wel weggaan als ik heb gedoucht, ik liep richting de auto, deed me spullen erin en nam plek ik voelde dat de pijn in men zij alleen maar toenam, het deed ongelofelijk pijn het werd telkens erger, ik voelde me heel slap worden door de pijn ,ik besloot bilal te roepen die de spullen bij elkaar aan het rapen is, de pijn nam in een mum van tijd ontzettend toe, ik voelde me heel erg slap en suf ik had geen fut meer door de pijn, ik schreeuwde dit keer naar bilal en die kwam als een speer aangesneld, hij zag me vergaan van de pijn en vroeg direct wat er aan de hand is , ik vertelde hem wat er is en kreeg tranen van de pijn ik kon het niet meer uithouden bilal riep hafid en appie erbij, ik zei dat hij me naar huis moest brengen, ik werd er gek van, ik keek voor me uit, ik voelde een helse pijn in men zij en voelde dat me oogleden kleiner werden, ik hoorde hafid enso roepen, ik hoorde ze wel maar zag ze niet ik kon niet meer antwoorden de pijn had op een gegeven moment de controle over mij, ik voelde ineens me lichaam heel koud worden, en schrok een beetje wakker ik zag dat er water over me heen werd gegoten, ik gebood bilal me alsjeblieft naar huis te brengen, ik trok het niet meer, hij zei niks en vloog als een speer achter de stuur en zonder op de anderen te wachtten reed hij al weg, ik vond het heel erg dat ik hun dag heb verneukt maar de jongens zullen t vast niet erg vinden ik voelde dat ik wegviel, want ik kon geen antwoord geven op bilal zijn vragen, tot ik koud water over men kop heen voelde, werd ik een beetje wakker ik hield de koude fles water tegen me zij aan precies op de plek waar ik de wond heb/had en voelde dat het de pijn verdoofde, ik opende de fles met moeite, en goot een beetje water erover heen, de pijn verdween als sneeuw voor de zon, ik voelde me nog steeds heel erg klote maar de pijn was al een stuk minder geworden, eenmaal thuisgekomen bracht bilal me naar de douche ik zei dat hij niks tegen me moeder moest zeggen want anders zou het valse paniek uitzaaien, in de douche goot hij water over men wond heen, heel veel, de pijn werd stukken minder, ik voelde me wel wat beter maar nog niet helemaal, ik vond het raar want na de vechtpartij had ik er al een beetje last van maar niet zo erg om er over zorgen te maken, ik waste de plek zorgvuldig zodat het geen pijn zou doen bilal deed de douche aan en gooide me eronder koud water kwam eruit, brrrrrr koud was dat heel koud maar ik wekte er een beetje door, ik douchte, terwijl bilal zich omdraaide zodat ik mijn onderstelsel kon wassen, meskien ik verneuk ze dag en hij wilt niet weg, bang dat ik weer neerga, ik voelde me wat beter, maar had nog wel een beetje pijn/jeuk in men zij ik wist niet wat ik precies voelde ik beschrijf het wel als pijn maar het jeukte toch wel een beetje alleen deze jeuk kon je niet verhelpen door te krabben omdat het pijn doet, ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat het nog steeds rood en opgezwollen is maar ik voelde me wel wat beter, tfoe man ik heb zen auto helemaal verpest alles is nat, ik vond dat zo erg, ik neem straks zen auto wel naar de wasserette en laat m goed schoonmaken zowel van binnen als van buiten, 

Ik laat het hierbij you know huiswerk.


tahalaaaaaa

----------


## pancrase

Salaam mensen

bedankt voor jullie geduld en reacties

ma3a salaam

----------


## jammy

hey, weet je al wanneer er een vervolg komt kan bijna niet wachten je verhaal is echt GEWELDIG


XXXXJAMMY

----------


## imane moujtahid

wil je alsjeblieft doorschrijven ik kan niet wachten het is gewoon een verhaal waarin je smelt  :tik:

----------


## noraja

salaam, ewa pancrase, ik ben hier al eeuwen aan het wachten.
wanneer schrijf je wehda?
ik kan niet meer wachten, ik zeg je het nu al.
HAAST UUU of ik loop achter je met mn sloefjes
hahaha, ale beslema

het is een goed verhaal zorg dat die verder word geschreven

----------


## Chiemeid

Heey pancrase je verhaalt doet!! ga gauw verder hij s echt toppppie!!

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door noraja_ 
> *salaam, ewa pancrase, ik ben hier al eeuwen aan het wachten.
> wanneer schrijf je wehda?
> ik kan niet meer wachten, ik zeg je het nu al.
> HAAST UUU of ik loop achter je met mn sloefjes
> hahaha, ale beslema
> 
> het is een goed verhaal zorg dat die verder word geschreven*


kifesh????  :schok:   :schok:  
ik ben gister nog verder gegaan!!!

Maar ik ga zekerssss verder 

thalaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## gizlaine

een GROTER stuk schrijven het is echt om jnoens  :alien:   :alien:  te krijgen  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  
ewa waarom doe je dat ons aan ga verder met je verhaal alsjeblieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeffffffffffffffffffffff  :auw2:  
ik wacht met veel ongeduld op het vervolg en mss komen we OOIT eens te weten hoe de player geplayerd werd
kusjes

----------


## Daniya

pancrase, ik wil een vervolg...

----------


## zakia012

maak snel een vervolg.................... kusjes zakia

----------


## Elhbiba

ja ik wil ook een vervolg ga zo snel mogelijk verder ...

 :zwaai:  

Elhbiba

----------


## Samieraatje

:Smilie: 

Ga gauw verder toppie  :duim:

----------


## imane moujtahid

[GLOW=darkred]ik ben nu al heel lang aan het wachten wilt u alstublieft doorschrijven 
ik ben echt beniewd en ik denk dat de andere lezers ook heel beniewd zijn [/GLOW]

----------


## pancrase

sorry dat het zo lang duurd maar ik heb wat problemen gehad hier en daar vandaar dat ik niet verder kon schrijven  :frons:  ik ga snel verder.

ma3a salaam

----------


## Imperatrice

nog een fan dr bij.
hup hup hup, 
schrijf snel verder :grote grijns: 

*wij meiden zijn best wel dominant*  :argwaan:

----------


## pancrase

brrrrrr koud was dat heel koud maar ik wekte er een beetje door, ik douchte, terwijl bilal zich omdraaide zodat ik mijn onderstelsel kon wassen, meskien ik verneuk ze dag en hij wilt niet weg, bang dat ik weer neerga, ik voelde me wat beter, maar had nog wel een beetje pijn/jeuk in men zij ik wist niet wat ik precies voelde ik beschrijf het wel als pijn maar het jeukte toch wel een beetje alleen deze jeuk kon je niet verhelpen door te krabben omdat het pijn doet, ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat het nog steeds rood en opgezwollen is maar ik voelde me wel wat beter, tfoe man ik heb zen auto helemaal verpest alles is nat, ik vond dat zo erg, ik neem straks zen auto wel naar de wasserette en laat m goed schoonmaken zowel van binnen als van buiten, 

Ik ging even liggen, en werd pas om 8 uur wakker, ik voelde me al stukken beter, ik pakte me telefoon, belde de jongens op om te vragen waar ze waren, ze waren in TAWRAT( de winkelcentrum van Boujafa) ik babbelde nog effe door en sprak af om vanavond naar saidia te gaan, ik liep naar de hangplek van mn ouders en grootouders enso, me moeder; 3ala slamtek a weldi, toe3a gseg adekeg tilifoen i labilans)
Welkom, ik wilde bijna de ambulance bellen, ik had flink doorgeslapen, en me moeder zei dat m broer over 2 uurtjes aan zou komen ik wilde naar saidia zei ik. Me moeder zei dat ik moest gaan en pas daarna naar weg mag, ik baalde natuurlijk, alsof me broer een mongool is die niet zelf naar Boujafa kan rijden. Tssssssssssss majah ik belde de boys op en vertelde dat we wat later zouden gaan en ik legde alles uit, en ik stelde voor om in beni ansar te slapen, zodat we tot heel laat buiten konden blijven mohiem we spraken af over 1 uurtje bij de school langs de weg, ik pakte wat kleertjes en nam een lekkere douche, deed daarna mn kleren aan, een klodder gel in me haar, geurtje op, telefoon,autosleutels,geld in men zakken en niet te vergeten lcarte national en rijbewijs ik deed alles in zon tasje en gooide die over me nek heen, ik liep na ongeveer 3 kwartier naar de auto en jaah hoor je raad het al; Miloud zat al in de auto alsof het normaal is dat hij meegaat, enfin ik liet m vroeg me moeder de sleutels van de huis in beni ansar, en zei dat ik daar zou slapen met de boys en dat ik morgen in bouyafa blijf met familie omdat me meoder het erg vond dat ik nog steeds niet hier heb geslapen ik beloofde me moeder dat ik morgen dar zou pitten ik nam afschied kusde haar hoofd en die van me vader nam afscheid van de rest oma,opa etc.. en reed richting de school bij de weg ik zag bilal daar al staan wachtten ik nam appie bij mij in de auto en reed relax richting beni ansar, appie vroeg direct of hij moest rijden na wat er is gebeurt vanmiddag begrijp ik zijn bezorgheid, ach het zal wel niet zijn, ik heb vast iets verkeerd gegeten ma3lish ik voelde wel dat het een beetje warm was maar het deed geen pijn, ik bedankte m maar zei dat ik me reeds goed voelde, dus ik kan nog wel rijden,ik zette een relax dvdtje op het begon al aardig donker te worden dus het is extra leuk om een dvdtje te chekke, enfin, na een shi 2 uurjtes, waren we in beni ansar geweest, langs hafid, en onderweg naar saidia, we maakten er een leuke avond verder en keerde best moe richting huis, we reden de autos de garage binnen en gingen relax tv kijken met zen allen we hadden al buiten gegeten dus eten hoefde niet meer gemaakt te worden , we childen tot een uur of 3 met zen allen hafid,bilal,appie, miloud en ik, nadat we helemal kapot waren gingen we slapen ik was niet zo moe en ging samen met hafid op de balkon zitten, we rookten samen wat sigaretten op tot ik mijn telefoon hoorde overgaanhet was al half 4 in de ochtend ik nam op met een gebruikelijke hallo hallo hoorde ik een meisjes stem aan de overkant en ik herken die stem uit duizenden Najaaaaaaaaat schreeuwde ik zowat door de telefoon hoe gaat het lieverd?
N: Hamdoelillah en met jou? 
M: relax en nu helemaal toppie ik dacht dat je me nooit zou bellen, wanneer ben je aangekomen? 
N: vanmiddag maar ik kon je niet bellen omdat er fucking veel familie bij ons was, ik heb wel een nieuw nummer gehaald snikkie bij de tiliboetiek om de hoek, en nu ben ik  vrij dus ik bel je direct 
M: wollah a najat ik ben zo blij dat je me hebt gebeld, ik heb je zwaar gemist schatje
N: ik ook man blablabla..
En zo gingen we nog shi 10 minuten verder we spraken af om binnenkort wat te doen nadat we elkaar welterusten hadden gewenst legden we neer,ik sloeg haar nummer op ik was blij dat ze me heeft gebeld echt toppie van haar, echt cool me vakantie kan echt niet meer kapot, ik nam nog een paar haaltjes van de joint die hafid inmiddels had gedraaid, en ging lkkr in me nest liggen, ik spacde echt hard, en had geen zin in nadenken en viel in een diepe slaap.

Ik ga snel verder.


volgende keer komt een langere stukkie

----------


## Daniya

Dank je wel voor je vervolg, nu nog wachten op de volgende....

----------


## love y 4-ever

salaam mohammed 
je hebt weer een nieuwe fan van je,ik vindt het echt een prachtig verhaal ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat

beslama fatima

----------


## dylan3010

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *sorry mensen dat ik neit verde rben gegeaan maar ik heb het echt veelste druk met school ik moet de 1ste peiode afronden en dus nog 3 toetsen maken en een project afronden dus ik denk dat ik pas morgen of overmorgen verder kan gaan
> k hoop dat jullie kunnen w8ten*


Maar goed, ik w8 en w8 en w8, maand na maand na maand...  :tranen:

----------


## lovely-a

heyyyyyy pancraseeeeee hoe loopt het nou af met najat????

----------


## dylan3010

> _Geplaatst door dylan3010_ 
> *Maar goed, ik w8 en w8 en w8, maand na maand na maand... *


  :petaf:  Wauw, geweldig!!! Hier is weer een nieuwe fan. Ik begon een uur geleden met het begin en heb het verhaal in 1 ruk uitgelezen! Je hebt echt talent hoor jochie, je weet mensen te boeien, als je toch geld wilt maken waarom word je dan geen schrijver??? Kun je ook veel geld mee verdienen hoor! Maar ik hoop dat het vervolg er morgen op staat want ik bijna niet w888!!! Veel succes en bedankt voor een uur leesplezier!  :jeweetog:

----------


## Elhbiba

thanks voor het vervolg  :hihi:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## Naima17

hey mohamed hier is je nieuwe fan Naima ik ben helemaal verliefd geworden op je verhaal wanneer komt je vervolg doe het snel alsjeblieft!!!!!!!!! ik hoop dat het goed afloopt kusjessssss naima echt toppie  :duim:

----------


## love y 4-ever

salam naima jij bent volgens mij niet de enige die verliefd is geworden op dat verhaal in ieder geval ben ik ook verliefd geworden  :knipoog:  :knipoog:  

ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat mohammed


beslama fatima

----------


## lovelyness

Thanksss voor je vervolg!
i'm waiting for your next  :stout:   :knipoog:

----------


## Imperatrice

still waiting  :rotpc:

----------


## rooierozen

Dank je

----------


## Naima17

salaam fatima het is echt een prachtig verhaal h!!! alleen nu nog wachten op het vervolg hoop dat je snel verder gaat mohamed!!!! xxxxx je #1 fan naima ga snel verder aub!!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## pancrase

luister peeps ik ben denk ik morgen weer thuis ik ben nu in borgerehout os hoe je het ook maar mag schrijven hier in belgie dus ik kan niet verder gaan ik heb t naar me zin hier t is me toch een volkje die belgen hiero, en jah als ik terugben ga ik verder

----------


## Mona_

Hey je zit dus hier in belgie.....

de beroemde schrijver is in mijn buurt!!!!!!

----------


## Mosiba17

Aaaaaaaaaaaaai Mohammed je kunt als de beste schrijven! :grote grijns: 

Wallah echt een mooie verhaal, ben er helemaal verliefd  :love:  op geworden.
Insha allah maak je er snel weer een vervolgje van... :wohaa: 

Dukke KUS

----------


## dylan3010

> _Geplaatst door Mosiba17_ 
> *Aaaaaaaaaaaaai Mohammed je kunt als de beste schrijven!
> 
> Wallah echt een mooie verhaal, ben er helemaal verliefd  op geworden.
> Insha allah maak je er snel weer een vervolgje van...
> 
> Dukke KUS *


Heeel lang geleden toen er nog echte goden waren, gaf een van die goden alle mensen op aarde twee hoofden, twee lichamen en vier armen en benen, net zoals de goden. Maar de mensen begonnen hoogmoedig te worden en wilden niet meer naar de goden luisteren. Toen werden de goden zo kwaad, ze namen een scherp zwaard, en RANG... ze sloegen alle mensen door midden! 
Sindsdien zijn alle mannen en vrouwen op zoek naar hun betere helft, vandaar dat mannen en vrouwen elkaar niet met rust kunnen laten.

----------


## love y 4-ever

salaam 
mohammed jij bnet dus in belgie heb jij hier familie of ben je hier gewoon met je vrienden(als ik vragen mag he)

p.s ik acht op het vervolg


beslama fatima

----------


## love y 4-ever

Heeel lang geleden toen er nog echte goden waren, gaf een van die goden alle mensen op aarde twee hoofden, twee lichamen en vier armen en benen, net zoals de goden. Maar de mensen begonnen hoogmoedig te worden en wilden niet meer naar de goden luisteren. Toen werden de goden zo kwaad, ze namen een scherp zwaard, en RANG... ze sloegen alle mensen door midden! 
Sindsdien zijn alle mannen en vrouwen op zoek naar hun betere helft, vandaar dat mannen en vrouwen elkaar niet met rust kunnen laten.


jij hebt echt gelijk hoor 



beslama fatima

----------


## dylan3010

> _Geplaatst door love y 4-ever_ 
> *Heeel lang geleden toen er nog echte goden waren, gaf een van die goden alle mensen op aarde twee hoofden, twee lichamen en vier armen en benen, net zoals de goden. Maar de mensen begonnen hoogmoedig te worden en wilden niet meer naar de goden luisteren. Toen werden de goden zo kwaad, ze namen een scherp zwaard, en RANG... ze sloegen alle mensen door midden! 
> Sindsdien zijn alle mannen en vrouwen op zoek naar hun betere helft, vandaar dat mannen en vrouwen elkaar niet met rust kunnen laten.
> 
> 
> jij hebt echt gelijk hoor 
> 
> 
> 
> beslama fatima*


  :boeps:  dank je wel, dit is gewoon een oude mythe hoor.

beslama Dylan

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

Ewa ga snel door wallah egt leuk verhaalllllllllll kan niet wachten

----------


## love y 4-ever

salaam

dank je wel, dit is gewoon een oude mythe hoor.

beslama Dylan



tis graag gedaan hoor Dylan  :knipoog:  :knipoog:  

beslama fatima

----------


## love y 4-ever

ja SaidiaChickJr ik denk niet dat jij de engeste bent die op het vervolg wacht ik ben ook heel nieuwgrierg hoe de vervolg is hoor  :knipoog:  :knipoog:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 


beslama fatima

----------


## dylan3010

> _Geplaatst door love y 4-ever_ 
> *salaam
> 
> dank je wel, dit is gewoon een oude mythe hoor.
> 
> beslama Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maar Fatima, zeg eens eerlijk, vind jij het geen mooie gedachte dat iedereen sindsdien op zoek is naar zijn 'betere helft' en dat ze elkaar soms vinden, als je een hele goede relatie/huwelijk hebt?! Ik vind het wel mooi, daarom zijn onze hoofdrolspeler en Nayat zo 'in love'! Trouwens nog ff een vraagje, spreek je Nayat toevallig uit als Nasjet?
Alvast bedankt!
Beslama Dylan

----------


## love y 4-ever

Maar Fatima, zeg eens eerlijk, vind jij het geen mooie gedachte dat iedereen sindsdien op zoek is naar zijn 'betere helft' en dat ze elkaar soms vinden, als je een hele goede relatie/huwelijk hebt?! Ik vind het wel mooi, daarom zijn onze hoofdrolspeler en Nayat zo 'in love'! Trouwens nog ff een vraagje, spreek je Nayat toevallig uit als Nasjet?
Alvast bedankt!
Beslama Dylan


ja dat is weel ik vindt dat ook heel mooi :knipoog:  :knipoog:  

en dat vragje dat je hebt gesteldt is dat voor mij bedoelt of mohammed??


beslama fatima

----------


## dylan3010

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door love y 4-ever_ 
*Maar Fatima, zeg eens eerlijk, vind jij het geen mooie gedachte dat iedereen sindsdien op zoek is naar zijn 'betere helft' en dat ze elkaar soms vinden, als je een hele goede relatie/huwelijk hebt?! Ik vind het wel mooi, daarom zijn onze hoofdrolspeler en Nayat zo 'in love'! Trouwens nog ff een vraagje, spreek je Nayat toevallig uit als Nasjet?
Alvast bedankt!
Beslama Dylan


ja dat is weel ik vindt dat ook heel mooi 

en dat vragje dat je hebt gesteldt is dat voor mij bedoelt of mohammed??


beslama fatima* [/QUOTE

Nee die is voor jou bedoeld, ik ken 
nl. veel marokkaanse meisjes die Nasjet heten, net zoals Hayat, spreek je Hayat uit als: 'Hajet'?
Ik hoop dat jij mij daarmee kunt helpen?

Beslama Dylan

----------


## love y 4-ever

salaam,

Nee die is voor jou bedoeld, ik ken 
nl. veel marokkaanse meisjes die Nasjet heten, net zoals Hayat, spreek je Hayat uit als: 'Hajet'?
Ik hoop dat jij mij daarmee kunt helpen?

Beslama Dylan



dat hangt er van persoon tot persoon,als de ene zijn naam zo schrijft Nasjet of nayat dat maakt niet uit want je spreekt het toch altijd het zelfde uit ale vindt ik toch he ik weet niet wat de andere er van vinden  :knipoog:  :knipoog: 

beslama fatima

----------


## pancrase

ik ben bezig, ik denk dat ik ie hooguit morgenavond er op staat.

----------


## love y 4-ever

dank je mohammed dat je verder bezig bent met dat verhaal


beslama fatima

----------


## lolly

da was prachtig dylan
ik kan je niks beloven maar ik denk dat ik het ga pikken en zeggen dat het van mij komt  :blowen:  
hey hoe vond je het in mijn hometown mo 
da is hier zoals walibi  :maffia:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *da was prachtig dylan
> ik kan je niks beloven maar ik denk dat ik het ga pikken en zeggen dat het van mij komt  
> hey hoe vond je het in mijn hometown mo 
> da is hier zoals walibi *


was wel leuk ik ben daar de mooiste mac donald tegen gekomen bij het centraal station

hier komt ie:

we childen tot een uur of 3 met zen allen hafid,bilal,appie, miloud en ik, nadat we helemal kapot waren gingen we slapen ik was niet zo moe en ging samen met hafid op de balkon zitten, we rookten samen wat sigaretten op tot ik mijn telefoon hoorde overgaanhet was al half 4 in de ochtend ik nam op met een gebruikelijke hallo hallo hoorde ik een meisjes stem aan de overkant en ik herken die stem uit duizenden Najaaaaaaaaat schreeuwde ik zowat door de telefoon hoe gaat het lieverd?
N: Hamdoelillah en met jou? 
M: relax en nu helemaal toppie ik dacht dat je me nooit zou bellen, wanneer ben je aangekomen? 
N: vanmiddag maar ik kon je niet bellen omdat er fucking veel familie bij ons was, ik heb wel een nieuw nummer gehaald snikkie bij de tiliboetiek om de hoek, en nu ben ik  vrij dus ik bel je direct 
M: wollah a najat ik ben zo blij dat je me hebt gebeld, ik heb je zwaar gemist schatje
N: ik ook man blablabla..
En zo gingen we nog shi 10 minuten verder we spraken af om binnenkort wat te doen nadat we elkaar welterusten hadden gewenst legden we neer,ik sloeg haar nummer op ik was blij dat ze me heeft gebeld echt toppie van haar, echt cool me vakantie kan echt niet meer kapot, ik nam nog een paar haaltjes van de joint die hafid inmiddels had gedraaid, en ging lkkr in me nest liggen, ik spacde echt hard, en had geen zin in nadenken en viel in een diepe slaap.

3 weken later

Ik werd op een zaterdagmiddag wakker in Boujafa ik dacht direct aan najat.Dit zou mijn mooiste dag van mn hele vakantie worden want vandaag zou ik najat na een hele lange tijd weer zien ik heb mn schatje echt hard gemist. Ik stond op en bekeek mezelf in de spiegel ik ben flink bruin geworden, de laatste 3 weken,bijna elke dag strand, en veel lol gehad met men neven, ik trok snel een kortebroek en hemd aan, poetste men tanden en waste men gezicht, ik groette iedereen en vertelde dat ik naar de kapper zou gaan, aangekomen bij mijn vaste kapper, liet ik mijn haren perfect in model zetten en liet men baard scheren, ik was best blij om de resultaat dat kom je niet vaak tegen bij de kappers in Marokko mohiem ik snelde naar huis, nam een douche ik had om ong. 4 uur afgesproken met haar, in nador, ik kwam thuis aan stelde men mooiste outfit bij elkaar, nam een hele lange heerlijke zalige douche, droogde me af, kleedde me aan, deed me haar, parfum( je weet wel de standaard ritueel) k chekte nog effe alles na, geld, papieren, en nu kwam de moeilijkste de auto regelen, ik ging naar me vader en vroeg of ik de auto mocht lenen hij doet er moeilijk om omdat mijn stomme kutbroer de auto had geramd vorige week, de schade is nihil maar toch wilt me vader de auto niet geven, ik smeekte bij me vader, ik zei dat ik wel kon rijden en me broer niet ik haalde ook naar boven dat ik nog nooit een krasje heb gemaakt op de auto etc.. na veel gezeur zei me vader; wollah jij kan echt goed slijmen hier zijn de auto sleutels en doe er voorzichtig mee, ik bedankte m en snelde naar de garage om m te openen, ik reed de auto eruit, en deed weer de garage uit, normaal zijn er van die kleine jochies bij onze garage, dan geef ik ze meestal 5 dirham zodat ze de garage dichtdoen, ik kan het zelf ook doen, maar ik wil ook die kleintjes blij maken, want meestal zie ik ze direct ijs en snoep kopen en dan geef ik ze wat geld in ruil voor het openen of dichtdoen van de garage, vandaag waren ze er niet dus moest ik alles zelf doen.mohiem het was 3 uur, ik besloot om nog even te gaan ontbijten, dat doe ik wel in nador, ik rookte nog effe snel een peuk voordat ik in de auto stapte deed een lekker nummertje op en voor ik het wist waren de 3 kwartieren die ik deed naar nador al om, ik ben in de laatste weken zo vaak heen en weer gereden dat ik die weg wel kan dromen, ik reed naar de boulevard in nador-city en parkeerde de auto ergens vervolgens ging ik effe lekker ontbijten in cafe club dat was de standaard cafe waar ik m altijd childe als ik in nador was, ik belde me vogeltje effe op om te vragen waar ze is, het was al tegen 4en ze zei dat ze nu uit huis vertrekt, ik zei dat ze naar de ijskraam van khalifa moet komen(dat is zo een hele grote bol die open kan en dan heb je zo een gozertje die ijs verkoopt shab nador moeten m in ieder geval wel kennen) ik nam een lemsemen met kaas en een l3asir mgalat (een  soort milkshake met alle soorten fruit) en ontbeet snel zodat ik nog effe snikkie kon roken. Enfin na het eten belde ik najat op om te vragen waar ze is, ze liep nu richting de boulevard, ik kon haar zien als ze bij de ijskraam is ik voelde dat de spanning steeg het was alsof dit me eerste keer is dat ik afsprak met haar het voelde in ieder geval heel vreemd, ik was heel zenuwachtig geworden, Waarom weet ik niet??? Het was wel vreemd in ieder geval, ik schudde die vreemde gedachte van me af toen ik najat zag staat bij de ijskraam, wat zag ze er leuk uit, ze had zich in linnen kleren gewikkeld grappig je zag s zomers altijd iedereen met linnen kleding mohiem ik rekende snel af en liep richting najat, ze was met nog een meid, haar buurmeisje vertelde ze me achteraf, ik had zin om haar vast te pakken maar ik groette haar alleen met de hand, ach jah je kon niet alles doen hier in nador, ik had er veel verwacht hiervan, ik dacht echt dat we een leuke dag zouden hebben etc. in ieder geval iets leuks doen, maar wat gebeurde nou tegen mij verwachtingen in toen ik vroeg of we een stukje zoude lopen, najat zei dat ze liever alleen verder wilt gaan omdat ze bang is voor familie die haar kan zien, voordat ik het doorhad had ze me al een hand gegeven, ik schrok wel een beetje dat ze zo snel weg wilt ik bedoel we willen elkaar toch heel graag zien, ik liep met een gebogen hoofd richting de auto ik voelde me kut ik had er echt op gehoopt dat we samen zouden zijn maar jah niks aan te doen,ze zal het wel goed bedoelen ik reed rustig richting de autoweg, ik zag najat nog met haar vriendin, ik toeterde nog toen ik langs haar reed, ik zette keihard muziek op en scheurde weg, ikhad zin om zo snel mogelijk iets lijps te doen met de boys, ik belde bilal op om te vragen waar ze zijn, ze zijn in bouyafa vertelde hij, ik haalde hem en appie op, en reed vervolgens naar hafid die ondertussen ook had gebeld, we reden even naar nador om te chillen, de boys wilden vanavond op het strand slapen, ik zag najat weer met haar vriendin, nador begon best vol te worden, we liepen effe een rondje op sidi ali, ik was met appie aan het praten we bleven effe een stuk achter, hafid en bilal liepen door we praatten over alles en nog wat, ik zag in de verte dat bilal met najat aan het praten was, ik begon boos te worden, vuile kankerslet kwam er uit mijn mond, ik zag dat bilal zijn telefoon pakte en 100% haar nummer nam, ik liep op haar af, toen ze me zag, corrigeerde ze zich snel en liep weg, ik riep haar nog, ze keek me bang aan en liep weer snel door, ik keek bilal met een vieze blik aan ik vertelde hem dat ie die nummer als de hangkanker weg moest halen, ik schreeuwde hafid, hafid wist dat het men vriendin is maar toch stond hij er doodleuk bij, bilal vroeg of hij me even mocht spreken, we liepen een stuk verder, hij begon: sorry a mo ik wist het niet, maar ik ga de waarheid vertellen, ik kwam najat 3 weken voor de zomer tegen in Amsterdam, ze zag er geschokt uit, ik probeerde haar te hosselen. Maar ze had haast enfin, een week voordat we vertrokken zag ik haar nog een keer in Amsterdam met een paar meisjes in de kalverstraat, ik keek haar aan en ze giechelde naar me, en ik stapte op haar af, we waren bijna elke dag samen vanaf die dag, ik had haar niet kunnen bereiken toen ik vertrok, daarom vroeg ze net uitleg van waarom ik geen contact had, ik was al kokendheet van de woede, maar dit kon er nog wel bij, hij zei dat hij niet wist dat ik met er ging, ik wilde wel door de grond zakken, ik vroeg m of ze wat hadden gedaan, bilal antwoordde eerlijk en zei dat ze hebben gezoend, tfoe man ik wilde wel huilen, ik liep naar de auto met een gebogen hoofd, ik kreeg tranen in me ogen ik kon het niet geloven, ik ben gewoon geplayed ze heeft gewoon met me gespeeld, waarom zo hard, straft allah mij na al die keren dat ik meisjes henhart had gebroken, maar ik hield van haar ik zat inmiddels in de auto en huilde gewoon, Mo de Player huilt??? Ik heb nooit om een chik gehuild maar vandaag heb ik gehuild omdat ik ben geplayed door mijn vriendin, nog wel met mijn bloedeigen neef, ik voelde me kut, ttfoeeeeeeeeeee schreeuwde ik uit, ik reed zonder op die jongens te wachtten weg, ik zag najat nog ergens bij sidi ali, ik maakte mijn raam open, : is goed met je najat mijnbloedeigen neef hoe durf je dat te doen is goed met je ik hoop dat je nu gelukkig ben en scheurde weg ik kon het niet verdragen dat ik hier nog langer zou blijven een dag dat rozig begon, heerlijk begon en zo eindigt zo kut, de tranen stromen over mijn wangen ik bleef vanuit nador maar rechtdoor rijden, ik kwam bij de haven aan ik besloot om effe naar binnen te gaan, de soldaat bij de poort van de haven liet me door omdat hij me herkende, ik groette m en reed naar een afgelegen plek aanhet water ik stapte daar uit en ging op de motorkap liggen, ik keek om me heen en zag ferri maroc eraan komen, ik zag al die blije gezichten, iedereen verheugd zich op een leuke vakantie terwijl die van mij al is verneukt, ik zag de boten van me vader vertrekken, k werd herkend door een paar werknemers, ik zag ze en groette ze terug, ik lag nog een hele tijd voor me uit te kijken ik wist niet wat ik moest doen, na veel denken, zette ik me erover heen, hoe pijnlijk het ook is ik moet haar nog een keer spreken, ik ben gewoon geplayed, maar dit gat niet nog een keer gebeuren, ik beloofde mezelf dat k vanaf nu van geen n wijf meer zal houden ik zal ze allemaal playen ik laat dit nooit meer gebeuren, ik zag dat t een beetje schemerig begon te worden, ik heb geen enig idee hoe lang ik hier ben ik stond op en stapte in de auto, ik pakte men telefoon, ik zag dat ik heel vaak ben gebeld een paar keer door bilal en een paar keer door najat, ik besloot najat terug te bellen,de telefoon ging over:
N; hallo?
M; hey met mij
N; oww hoi
T was stil aan beide kanten, ik had een brok in me keel en zij ongetwijfeld ook, k besloot hard te zijn en geen emoties te tonen
M; is dit wat je wou je bent gewoon vreemd gegaan!! 
N; snik snik, je ziet het verkeerd.. 
ajemaa ze huilt weer, wat moet ik doen, ik besloot om hard te blijven ik val daar niet voor ik word niet meer geplayed.
M; nee najat je hoeft niet te huilen, hoe kan je berhaupt huilen?? Jij bent de oorzaak van dit alles, ik ben nooit vreemd gegaan maar jij nee hoor je gaat gewoon vreemd met men bloedeigen neef, sorry najat het ga je goed, wis mijn nummers en ik ga wel proberen een nieuw leven te starten zonder jou, 
N; NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! Schreeuwde ze uit ik hou van je alsjeblieft niet doen mo ik hou echt van je
M; Hou je van me???? 
N; Ja
M; jammer najat je had er eerder aan moeten denken, toen je de keuze nog had, nu kan je niet meer kiezen het doet pijn dat er zo een eind aan moet komen, maar t komt goed, vaarwel lieverd ik hield wel van je
Tuuuuut tuuuut tuuuut
Ik had opgehangen, ik voelde me kut man tfoe, ik reed naar ons huis in beni ansar, ik liep snel naar de badkamer om mn gezicht te wassen, ik belde daarna effe bilal op, en vroeg waar ze zijn hij vertelde me dat ze in club zijn, ik zei dat ik er over 10 minuten zou zijn, ik reed richting nador, ik kon het niet geloven ga ik een keertje van iemand houden, gebeurt dit ik stak een sigaret op maakte alle ramen open anders zou de geur in de auto blijven, voordat ik het wist was ik bij cafe club ik toeterde zodat de jongens naar beneden zouden komen, de jongens stapte in zonder wat te zeggen, ze wisten wel dat het beter is om hen bek te houden, ik bracht hafid naar huis ik zei dat ik m zou bellen dan zouden we lekker gaan chillen,ik vroeg of de jongen naar beni ansar moesten gaan of naar bouyafa ze wilde naar beni ansar gaanen daarna naar bouyafa mohiem ik had geen zin in hen en bracht ze naar beni ansar ik zei dat ik ze nog zou bellen, ik reed weer terug naar huis en dacht na over deze kutervaring, en besloot om weer normaal te gaan leven, ik blijf wie ik ben.
Ik ga gauw verder.

----------


## Imperatrice

cool vervolg,,

wel vies dat hij/jij geplayed bent, krijg je ervan als je zelf ook zoveel playt.

"what goes around, comes around"  :petaf:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *was wel leuk ik ben daar de mooiste mac donald tegen gekomen bij het centraal station
> 
> .*


ja ik weet de welke je bedoelt. da is daar gezellig.
shit als ik daar was gegaan deze week had ik je misschien gezien  :Mad:  
er is nog altijd een volgende keer ciao

----------


## Daniya

mooi, maar ook triestig...
dit zouden alle players eens moeten lezen, vind ik!


ga snel verder

----------


## Naima17

moooooooooooo wat een mooi verhaal maar aan de andere kant is het echt erg.... maarja koekje van eigen deeg h?? soooooo zielig ik las het met tranen in mijn ogen  :traan1:  ga alsjeblieft gauw verder ik kan niet wachten!!!!!! dikke 10 krijg je van me kus naima

----------


## _v_

:zwaai:  Fan Erbij Echt Goed verhaal joh  :zwaai:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hmm maarjah wel verder gaan he  :hihi:  
kheb geen geduld meer  :nerveus:

----------


## _v_

Je verleid me met je ogen
Je laat me niet met rust
Ik moet zovaak aan je denken 
Ik krijg mijn gedachten niet gesust
Je woorden zijn gebrandmerkt
In mijn hart en op mijn huid
Ik Schreeuw Ik Schreeuw Laat Me
Maar Je Luisterd Niet Ookal Schreeuw Ik Super Luid
Kom Niet Meer Met Me Praten
Hou Op Met Je Mooie Lach
Ik Haat Je Ik Wil Je Niet
Maar Toch Weet Je Dat Ik Je Altijd Graag Zag
Maar Ik Weet Ik Zal Alleen Maar Vallen
Ik Hoor Het In Je Stem
Het Zal Je Bij Mij Niet Lukken
Want Ik Weet Dat Ik In Jou Ogen Maar Een Speeltje Ben
Je Komt Met Mooie Praatjes
Zogenaamd Mijn Leven Met Jou Is Altijd Zoet
Dan Voel Ik Die Vlinders Komen
Oh..Shit Dit Is Niet Goed
Laat Me Met Rust Loop Lekker Door
Ga Lekker Naar Waar Je Moet Gaan
Doe Niet Net Alsof Ik Alles Voor Je Ben
Want Ik Weet Je Zou Me Laten Staan
De Liefde Is Voor Jou Een Spel
Ik Vind Je Leuk Maar Speel Niet Mee
Ik Ken Je Je Bent Een Player
Maar Daar Ga Ik NIET Mee In Zee

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door _v__ 
> *Je verleid me met je ogen
> Je laat me niet met rust
> Ik moet zovaak aan je denken 
> Ik krijg mijn gedachten niet gesust
> Je woorden zijn gebrandmerkt
> In mijn hart en op mijn huid
> Ik Schreeuw Ik Schreeuw Laat Me
> Maar Je Luisterd Niet Ookal Schreeuw Ik Super Luid
> ...


mooimooi ik ga zodra ik tijd heb weer verder!!!

----------


## Elhbiba

ga verder aub ... 

Beslama en thallah

----------


## lovelyness

Wowww, egt een kutstreek...!
ga gauw verder!

xxx

----------


## anissa809

hoi mo

ik ben je verhaal beginnen lezen en vond het wel goed
ik wil je laten weten dat je nooit in liefde moet geloven want liefde bestaat niet, hoe veel je ook van iemand houd en om iemand geeft, die persoon kan je ondergang zijn, die kan zich tot je keren en gevaarlijk zijn. maar schrijf verder en op het einde van je verhaal zal ik je iets vertellen waardoor je leven za veranderen.

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door anissa809_ 
> *hoi mo
> 
> ik ben je verhaal beginnen lezen en vond het wel goed
> ik wil je laten weten dat je nooit in liefde moet geloven want liefde bestaat niet, hoe veel je ook van iemand houd en om iemand geeft, die persoon kan je ondergang zijn, die kan zich tot je keren en gevaarlijk zijn. maar schrijf verder en op het einde van je verhaal zal ik je iets vertellen waardoor je leven za veranderen.*


amai anissa klinkt spannend!!!!!!!  :schok:

----------


## mert a bak

k wil meer lezen ga nu verder je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij  :ole:  je hebt echt talend k kan niet wachten op een gevolg  :huil:  

wel mohim sweet kissies van sara..

----------


## love y 4-ever

salaam mo

wanneer ga je verder 

ik ben steeds aan het wachten op het vervolg maar er komt er niks van en wanneer komt het

p.s wat vindt jij van antwerpen


beslama fatima

----------


## anissa809

hoi lolly, je weet niet in welke staat mensen zijn om aandacht te krijgen.

----------


## Daniya

> _Geplaatst door anissa809_ 
> *hoi mo
> 
> ik ben je verhaal beginnen lezen en vond het wel goed
> ik wil je laten weten dat je nooit in liefde moet geloven want liefde bestaat niet, hoe veel je ook van iemand houd en om iemand geeft, die persoon kan je ondergang zijn, die kan zich tot je keren en gevaarlijk zijn. maar schrijf verder en op het einde van je verhaal zal ik je iets vertellen waardoor je leven za veranderen.*




 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  kan je het ook aan ons vertellen?
klinkt inderdaad heel spannend...

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door anissa809_ 
> *hoi mo
> 
> ik ben je verhaal beginnen lezen en vond het wel goed
> ik wil je laten weten dat je nooit in liefde moet geloven want liefde bestaat niet, hoe veel je ook van iemand houd en om iemand geeft, die persoon kan je ondergang zijn, die kan zich tot je keren en gevaarlijk zijn. maar schrijf verder en op het einde van je verhaal zal ik je iets vertellen waardoor je leven za veranderen.*


Je mag het ook nu zegge hoor 


Ik had opgehangen, ik voelde me kut man tfoe, ik reed naar ons huis in beni ansar, ik liep snel naar de badkamer om mn gezicht te wassen, ik belde daarna effe bilal op, en vroeg waar ze zijn hij vertelde me dat ze in club zijn, ik zei dat ik er over 10 minuten zou zijn, ik reed richting nador, ik kon het niet geloven ga ik een keertje van iemand houden, gebeurt dit ik stak een sigaret op maakte alle ramen open anders zou de geur in de auto blijven, voordat ik het wist was ik bij cafe club ik toeterde zodat de jongens naar beneden zouden komen, de jongens stapte in zonder wat te zeggen, ze wisten wel dat het beter is om hen bek te houden, ik bracht hafid naar huis ik zei dat ik m zou bellen dan zouden we lekker gaan chillen,ik vroeg of de jongen naar beni ansar moesten gaan of naar bouyafa ze wilde naar beni ansar gaanen daarna naar bouyafa mohiem ik had geen zin in hen en bracht ze naar beni ansar ik zei dat ik ze nog zou bellen, ik reed weer terug naar huis en dacht na over deze kutervaring, en besloot om weer normaal te gaan leven, ik blijf wie ik ben.

Ik kwam thuis aan en me moeder zag direct dat er wat aan de hand was, ze probeerde uit me te halen wat er aan de hand is maar tevergeefs ik hield me bek dicht, ik was niet in de stemming om te praten en helemaal niet over wat er is gebeurd, ik keek op me telefoon die ik op stil had staan en zag dat ik verschillende oproepen had gemist van najat en ook een smsje, ik las het en barstte in tranen uit, ik kon hier niet tegen, ik hield zo erg veel van haar en dan flikt ze me dit, ik besloot na veel gejank en goed na te hebben gedacht haar uit me leven te bannen, wel stuurde ik haar nog 1 smsje, ;
Beste najat,
Waarom?? Vraag ik mij telkens af!
Waarom ben je zo wreed geweest?
En dan nog wel met mijn bloedeigen neef
Ik vertrouwde je, ik hou van je, ik kan niet zonder je
Ik geloofde in ons 2tjes, en wat doe jij!! Je playt me gewoon
Ik had nooit gedacht dat het zoveel pijn zou doen,al die keren dat 
Ik kreeg te horen dat een meisje van mij houd en ik ze gebruikte
En daarna dumpte, wel heb je me goed te grazen genomen
Je hebt me echt laten geloven dat jij van me hield. Ik was enkel
Een speeltje voor je

Het ga je goed Najat

Vaarwel

Ik verzond het bericht in 7 delen, en schakelde men telefoon uit, ik dacht na over deze kutervaring.Ik dacht na aan de woorden van bilal aan het begin van de vakantie: je moet uitkijken met wat je zegt mohammed over meisjes, je wilde je vriendin 1st gebruiken en nu hou je van haar, wie weet komt je eerste wens uit en is ze een vlinder die even in je hand komt rusten en daarna gewoon weer wegvliegt

Ik vond dat hij wel gelijk had, maar wat mij heel veel pijn doet, is dat ze vreemd is gegaan met mijn neef en jah ik kan bilal niets verwijten want hij wist het niet maar Najat weet toch dat ik in haar leven ben, wie weet heeft ze met meer dan alleen bilal wat gehad in die tijd, na het denken vielen de puzzelstukjes op hen plek, de dag dat ik haar belde en ze opnam met; ewa rachid toen had ik al zoiets van wat doet een jongen met jou nummer, maar daarentegen kwamen de beelden van de tijd dat ik in de ziekenhuis zat naar boven, oh mijn god, ik hou echt van haar, ik liep naar de tuin die een enorme uitzicht heeft over heel boujafa, je kan alles zien en de wind blaast daar heel koel, ik keek voorruit naar de blauwe zee, en zette mijn verstand op nul ik had er geen zin meer in, ik laat dit nooit meer gebeuren, ik had mezelf altijd belooft om nooit meer verliefd te worden op een meisje, maar najat veranderde alles, maar vanaf nu zal ik never nooit mijn hart geven aan een meisje, ik ga weer terug bij af, elke wijf die mijn pad betreed vanaf vandaag zal er spijt van hebben, ik dacht dat dit niet kon; ik geplayed worden maar zoals je ziet, er zijn grotere players dan ik en zelfs van het andere geslacht, ik stak een sigaret op en dacht na over hoe ik de rest van mijn vakantie zal laten verlopen, me broer trouwt over 2 weken alles is al geregeld, alleen zal ik er met een kutkop staan , ik moet dit zo snel mogelijk vergeten, ik wil vandaag nog een paar wijven pakken, ik heb vanaf nu gewoon harde schijt, fuck de wijven zij doen hard tegen mij dan ga ik niet zacht zijn, en fuck najat het is gewoon een schijnheilige secreet die gewoon vreemd gaat, ik wilde haar wel een keertje pakken omdat ze ooo zo lekker is maar alleen weet ik niet hoe ik dat moet aanpakken want zodra ik in haar buurt kom zal ik toch weer van gedachte veranderen, ik beloofde mezelf haar te N.eu.ken maar nu nog niet, ik moet er echt eerst over heen zijn voordat ik bij haar kan toeslaan want ze heeft echt een diepe wond achter gelaten ik besloot vanavond te gaan chillen met hafid in saidia ik belde m op en zei dat ik echt zin had in een paar wijven vanavond en of hij we in saidia shi huisje zullen huren vanavond. Ik sprak met m af om over 2 uurtjes langs zijn huis te gaan. Ik friste me op, en vertelde dat ik vanavond bij hafid zal slapen en of ik de auto mag lenen, alles werd positief afgerond, en ik vertrok richting hafid, ik deed keihard tupac muziek op en deed me raam open zodat iedereen me mag horen, ik kwam na een half uurtje in nador terecht, en besloot effe langs de boulevard te lopen om te kijken of het nog een beetje druk is, net voordat ik de boulevard opreed, zag ik najat oversteken met nog een meisje, ik zette de volume nog harder en opende alle ramen, ik zag haar kijken, en direct zag ik haar ogen tranen, ik schudde me hoofd en bewoog me lippen zo dat er ik i love you uit kwam, ik had al besloten en kon niet meer terug draaien, dus ik reed gewoon verder, na ongeveer 10 minuten had ik al wat wijven gespot die natuurlijk zwaar voor materiaal vallen, maar ik vond ze niet oke genoeg, en reed gewoon verder richting hafid, ik belde m op en zag hafid al bij de straat staan te wachtten, ik liet m binnen en zei dat we vanavond los zullen gaan, hij lachte en zei; ik zei het je a Mohammed die chik zal je alleen maar pijn doen ik was allen stil en begon te lachen ik stak een sigaret op en zette koers richting saidia.


Sorry voor het korte stuk maar volgende keer komt een langere!!!

Ma3a salaam

----------


## Daniya

Pancrase, snel, snel,snel, snel, snel ,snelllllllllllllllllllll!!!!
Ik wil een groooooooooooooooooooot vervolg!

----------


## Daniya

:pimp:

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum 

thx voor je vervolg hij is toppie en ga zo snel mogelijk verder .... tot gauw insha'Allah


Beslama en thallah 

Elhbiba

----------


## pancrase

Ik heb me best voor jullie gedaan:


Ik sprak met m af om over 2 uurtjes langs zijn huis te gaan. Ik friste me op, en vertelde dat ik vanavond bij hafid zal slapen en of ik de auto mag lenen, alles werd positief afgerond, en ik vertrok richting hafid, ik deed keihard tupac muziek op en deed me raam open zodat iedereen me mag horen, ik kwam na een half uurtje in nador terecht, en besloot effe langs de boulevard te lopen om te kijken of het nog een beetje druk is, net voordat ik de boulevard opreed, zag ik najat oversteken met nog een meisje, ik zette de volume nog harder en opende alle ramen, ik zag haar kijken, en direct zag ik haar ogen tranen, ik schudde me hoofd en bewoog me lippen zo dat er ik i love you uit kwam, ik had al besloten en kon niet meer terug draaien, dus ik reed gewoon verder, na ongeveer 10 minuten had ik al wat wijven gespot die natuurlijk zwaar voor materiaal vallen, maar ik vond ze niet oke genoeg, en reed gewoon verder richting hafid, ik belde m op en zag hafid al bij de straat staan te wachtten, ik liet m binnen en zei dat we vanavond los zullen gaan, hij lachte en zei; ik zei het je a Mohammed die chik zal je alleen maar pijn doen ik was allen stil en begon te lachen ik stak een sigaret op en zette koers richting saidia.

Onderweg naar saidi werd ik gebeld, ik keek op de telefoonscherm en zag dat t een onbekend nummer was uit marokko en nam op met de gebruikelijk; salaam u3alaikom ik hoorde aan de andere kant een bekende maar tevens een walgelijke stem van najat, ik had er geen zin in, en vroeg wat ze wilde.Ze zei dat ze het met me wilde uitpraten als 2 volwassen mensen, ik maakte haar duidelijk dat volwassen mensen als ons hun vriend/vriendin niet belazeren als diegene op vakantie is, ik vertelde haar dat ik een schande heb opgelopen bij mijn neven, omdat je me heb belazerd met me neef, ook maakte ik haar duidelijk dat ik contact met haar zal opnemen als ik hierover heen ben maar dat het nooit zal worden als vroeger en dat ze dat uit haar kop kan zetten, ik vertelde haar; dat als we elkaar nog ooit zien dan zal het zijn als 2 normale personen en ik kan haar nooit meer zien als hoe ik haar hiervoor heb gezien.Ze vond het oke en vertelde me dat ze enorm veel spijt had van wat ze gedaan heeft, ik vertelde haar dat een ezel zich niet meer aan dezelfde steen zal stoten en dat ik haar dus nooit meer zal vertrouwen.Ze bood haar excuses aan, maar ik snapte niet dat mensen het niet begrijpen, de meeste marokanen hebben een hoge trotst en eergevoel net als ik , ik zou het niet in mijn kop kunnen halen dat ik met iemand verder kan gaan terwijl mijn bloedeigen neef, haar heeft gehad,dat moet ze toch wel begrijpen. Ik zei: ik vertrouwde je najat, ik geloofde in je, ik dacht dat ik de ware was tegengekomen en dat het dus nooit verkeerd zal gaan maar schijn bedriegt najat, ik ben een hele andere najat tegengekomen, eentje die schijt aan mij heeft gehad en er op los is gegaan terwijl ik er niet was.Sorry schat maar ik kan het niet meer, ik zal contact met je opnemen zodra ik er klaar voor ben, je hoeft me ook niet eer te bellen dat zou ik zeer op prijs stellen. Ik drukte de knop uit, en keek voor me uit, ik hoorde het liedje van Ali B beginnen met : Ik ben je zat. Ik verhoogde de volume naar het maximale, en liet de rap van aliB tot me door dringen, : _Sorry lieve schat maar ik moet je nu verlaten, ik vind het best wel jammer, ik kon altijd met je praten, we waren met zen tween zo verenigd als de staten maar achter om me rug zat je te flirten met men maten._ Ik ben echt genakt man, het liedje heb ik een paar keer achter mekaar gehoord, en dacht na aan de leuke dagen die ik met najat heb gehad. Ik weet niet of iemand die dit verhaal leest zoiets gelijkwaardig heeft meegemaakt, ik kan jullie een ding zeggen, het is ongelofelijk klote als je zoiets overkomt, zo zie je maar weer; internetliefde ik dacht dat het een fenomeen is dat door een stelletje gekke internet freaks is uitgevonden en dat het mij nooit zou overkomen, ik had genoeg wijven om me heen, maar toch viel ik voor een onbekend meisje die ik tussen de miljoenen internet kijkers heb gevonden, ze heeft me hart gestolen en daarna vies vertrapt.Ik was helemaal in gedacht gezonken, toen hafid mijn aandacht trok, we reden net Berkane in en ik had zo een dorst gekregen dat ik de auto parkeerde en effe wat te drinken kocht voor mij en hafid, we waren bijna bij Saidia ik had zo een zin om los te gaan het was inmiddels 8 uur in de avond en ik hoopte dat ik nog een huisje kon vinden ik belde een hele goede kennis van me die heel wat contacten heeft in Saidia en vroeg of hij shi huisje voor me kan regelen met een garage, hij beloofde ze best te doen, en ja hoor na 10 minuten belde hij mij op of ik naar A7fir wilde komen omdat hij een huisje heeft gevonden in Saidia maar dan zouden ik, hafid, en Aziz(zo heet mijn kennis ) samen dat huisje huren en een paar wijven regelen.

Willen jullie weten hoe het verder loopt!!

Wees alert
Ma3a salaam

----------


## Daniya

continue....

----------


## Elhbiba

tuurlijk willen we dat weten dat moet je niet eens vragen  :hihi:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## lolly

amai je zit precies vol woede
doe maar verder en anissa zeg wat je wou zeggen

----------


## lovelyness

Zeker weten...!

----------


## Maysaha

leuk verhaal! ik ben zelf van berkane en we wonen in Sadia, ... het is leuk om over voor mij heel bekende plaatsen te lezen... 
het verhaal is ook zo realistisch... pfff... khoop toch nog op een goed einde... misschien kom mohamed wel een rustig nog knapper meisje dan najet tegen in sadia... eentje die altijd in de buurt van Camping l'nergie zit... hihi... ben benieuwd naar het vervolg! 

groetjes!

----------


## lolly

haha je bent over jezelf bezig  :love2:  mmmmmmmmm wie weet

----------


## Maysaha

:knipoog:

----------


## love y 4-ever

salaam mo

ewa weet je wanneer je nu verder gaat met dat verhaal???

want ik ben echt aan het wachten op het vervolg

en ik hoop dat het eindigt,dat jij weer samen met najat een koppelt bent want zoals ik het verhaal heb gelezen zijn jullie voor elkaar gemaakt  :knipoog:  :knipoog:  :knipoog: 




beslama fatima

----------


## pancrase

_we reden net Berkane in en ik had zo een dorst gekregen dat ik de auto parkeerde en effe wat te drinken kocht voor mij en hafid, we waren bijna bij Saidia ik had zo een zin om los te gaan het was inmiddels 8 uur in de avond en ik hoopte dat ik nog een huisje kon vinden ik belde een hele goede kennis van me die heel wat contacten heeft in Saidia en vroeg of hij shi huisje voor me kan regelen met een garage, hij beloofde ze best te doen, en ja hoor na 10 minuten belde hij mij op of ik naar A7fir wilde komen omdat hij een huisje heeft gevonden in Saidia maar dan zouden ik, hafid, en Aziz(zo heet mijn kennis ) samen dat huisje huren en een paar wijven regelen._ 

Het volgende stuk bevat een expleciet Seksuele karakter, als je hier tegen bent moet je het niet lezen. Doe je het toch dan wil ik geen gezeik in de reacties van jullie alvast bedankt. 

Volgende dag:

Ik werd wakker om een uur of 11 keek eerst geschrokken om me heen, ik besefte niet dat ik niet thuis was.Pas na een keer goed geknipperd te hebben met me ogen wist ik weer waar ik was en herinnerde ik me de vorige dag; ik had me toch een avondje: ik had eerst samen met hafid en aziz een goeie maaltijd gehad in een restaurantje waarna aziz een paar wijven opbelde die hij kende we leerden de dames kennen, ze waren heel leuk in de omgang, en zo ging het een avondje verder, ik had een meisje op het oog: Aisha heet ze, ze zag er ongelofelijk goed uit, ik wilde haar echt beter leren kennen, dus probeerde ik het ene na het andere truukje om haar aandacht te krijgen, maar ze was verdomd moeilijk en het leek alsof ze helemaal geen interesse in me had, maar ik gaf niet op en bleef het proberen, zeker een paar uurtjes toen ik de moed wilde opgeven gebeurde het onverwachte!!! Ik werd aangesproken door Aisha en ze vroeg zelfs of ik effe een blokje met haar mee wilde lopen, ik wilde een gat in de lucht spreken maar zoals gewoonlijk bleef ik zo koel mogelijk, ik vond er echt een leuke meid, dus ik sloeg het niet af, de rest van de groep was zo met elkaar bezig dat ze het niet merkte dat we weg gingen. Ik vroeg of ze een rondje met me wilde rijden in de auto, ze vond het geen probleem! Ik reed de auto uit de garage, en zette een Clip van Rachid System op, Aisha raakte los, ze begon te swingen en te swingen, ze was ineens heel open tegen mij en praatte ook heel veel, ze vertelde me dat ze uit Antwerpen komt, ik had al zo een vermoeden omdat ze met zo een bekakte accent sprak(niet beledigend bedoeld Belgen onder ons) dus ik gokte of uit het zuiden van Nederland of Belgie, we hadden een hele leuke avond gehad, ik begon de andere kant van haar te zien, ze was een heel lief meisje ze vertelde me dat ze pas is gedumpt door haar vriend waarmee ze een tijdje is gegaan, ik verklaarde haar vriend voor gek, maar toen ik de echte reden wist waarom ze is gedumpt verklaarde ik haar voor gek, ze was vreemd gegaan,ze had ook sex gehad met die jongen, het verbaasde me wel een beetje,ik bedoel de meeste Marokkaanse meisjes die geen maagd meer zijn houden het verborgen, bij sommige is het zodanig gesteld dat ze zelfs een maagdenvlies reparatie (operatie) ondergaan, ze vertelde dat ze zicht niet schaamde omdat ze het verdomd lekker vond, ik vond het wel oke, ze maakte me geil, ik wilde haar echt vanavond in bed krijgen, ik reed nog effe door, het was al 2 uur in de nacht dus ik kon niet te lang wegblijven, we praatten over alles en nog wat, en opeens floepte het uit me mond: Ohh mijn god wat ben ik toch geil man ik schrok van mijn uitspraak, het floepte eruit, ik peilde de uitdrukking van Aisha en zag dat ze moest lachen, ik lachte dan maar ook, en voor ik het wist waren we in een hevige zoenbui verwikkeld, ze kon toch zo goed zoenen, maar het deed niets met me ik wilde alleen het lichamelijke van haar, ik besloot om als een speer weer terug te rijden naar de rest, want ik zou scoren vanavond, aangekomen reed ik snel de auto in de garage, hielp Aisha uitstappen omdat het daar zo krap was en jaaa hoor je raad het, het was alweer raak, ik kon niet meer wachten tot we boven waren en liet alles gaan, ze trok me truitje uit, en ik de hare, ik was toch zoo bloed. Ik trok haar BH uit en likte haar borsten, ik beet zachtjes in haar tepels ik hoorde hoe ze kreunde, ik had haar dus echt te pakken. Yess was mijn gedachte zachtjes ging ik verder, tot ze poedelnaakt daar stond, ik pakte een condoom uit mijn broekzak, deed m om en drong bij haar naar binnen, ik hoorde haar kreunen, ik wipte best wel hard heen en weer waarop zij zich niet meer kon inhouden en schreeuwde erop los, ik bleef doorgaan, totdat zij bukte en mijn geval in haar mond nam, ze nam het zoo lekker onder handen en voor ik het wist had ik mijn hoogtepunt bereikt, ik hielp haar met haar kleren aantrekken, en vroeg of ze meer wilde, ze knikte van wel maar dan boven in de kamer, ik wilde juigen, ik kwam boven en hoorde gekreun uit de kamers komen, Aisha en ik moesten lachen, het was wel grappig om te horen, ik besloot om maar even te douchen, Ik nam haar mee in de douche en wat er daar gebeurde kunnen jullie wel raden..

Ik ga gauw verder

----------


## lolly

Het volgende stuk bevat een expleciet Seksuele karakter, als je hier tegen bent moet je het niet lezen. Doe je het toch dan wil ik geen gezeik in de reacties van jullie alvast bedankt.


haha ik ga dat toch doen
het gaat als volgt: eikes viezerik, je bent pervers, ...
ik ben er nog altijd niet goed van  :lekpuh:

----------


## lolly

p.s.:ah ja vergeten te zeggen dat da een grapje is he 
je doet wat je wilt in je leven :gsm:

----------


## Dina 18

Hey hey man , 

Ik vind het begin van je verhaal echt een top , maar nu gaat het een beetje down.

Ik hoop dat je het niet al te persoonlijk opneemt , maar jah ! Vrije meningsuiting mag he!

Ga alvast door met je verhaal , en vertel wat meer over Najat!!!


Veel liefs, 
Dina

----------


## Daniya

Moest die Aicha nu echt uit Antwerpen komen?!!!!!  :laser:

----------


## Imperatrice

ik vind het geen probleem, seksuele stukjes horen er bij

go on, boy

----------


## chiller_meid

hey hey ik heb je vervolgjes in 1x gelezen had even geen internet meer vandaar dat je niks meer van me las maar je verhaal volg ik nu weer gewoon je weet zelf deze verhaal is een toppue en ik vind het best wel faya van die najat wat ze heeft gedaan maar jah ik hoop voor je dat je door deze toestand geen nare dingen hebt gedaan behalve dat geval van amel ofzo die dingen gebeuren nou ook moehim houw je rustig en laat gauw wat van je zien bv wanneer je weer verder gaat met je vervolg  :knipoog:   :haha:   :engel: 

moehim thalla

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## gaula

heeey mo! Je hebt een nieuwe lezer bij gekregen...ik heb je verhaal vanaf het begin gelezen..maar maak nou aub een vervolgje  :Smilie:

----------


## mert a bak

wijoow mooi verhaal man ga snel verder want k kan niet wachten op een vervolg 
sweet kissies sara 


ps : als er domme reacties komen moet je ze gewoon niet lezen dan is het probleem opgelost  :ole:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door Dina 18_ 
> *Hey hey man , 
> 
> Ik vind het begin van je verhaal echt een top , maar nu gaat het een beetje down.
> 
> Ik hoop dat je het niet al te persoonlijk opneemt , maar jah ! Vrije meningsuiting mag he!
> 
> Ga alvast door met je verhaal , en vertel wat meer over Najat!!!
> 
> ...


We leven in een vrij land om te doen en laten wat je wilt, te gaan en staan waar je wilt.

Ik ga snel verder ik was dit weekend alweer in borgerhout vandaar dat ik niet heb kunnen schrijven

----------


## pancrase

en thanx voor de rest die de moeite heeft genomen om een positief berichtje achterlaten, Ma3a salaam  :melig2:

----------


## berkania150

Hey pancrase 
bekakte accent? merci  jongen (grapje)

moehim je vervolg is goed en ik wacht op de rest

groetjes van Antwerpen (Borgerhout)

----------


## gaula

Ik begrijp nog een ding niet....ik wil nog een ding weten en dat is:hoe oud ben jij en hoe oud is najat???  :ole:  je kan wel goed verhaaltjes schrijven maar jah...ik zie wel wat the end is ben wel benieuwd!!!

----------


## Mosiba17

Pancrase  


Je bent Masters ga zo door vriend !  :engel:

----------


## Elhbiba

I'm still waiting  :hihi:  ga zo snel mogelijk verder

 :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## pancrase

hier is ie dames!!!!

ze knikte van wel maar dan boven in de kamer, ik wilde juigen, ik kwam boven en hoorde gekreun uit de kamers komen, Aisha en ik moesten lachen, het was wel grappig om te horen, ik besloot om maar even te douchen, Ik nam haar mee in de douche en wat er daar gebeurde kunnen jullie wel raden..

Nog knipperend met mijn ogen, had ik al direct spijt van mijn daden van gisteravond, ik had spijt van alles, ikheb me laten gaan, terwijl ik alles had afgezworen ik heb Najat te hard aangepakt zonder naar haar te luisteren, maar jah daar viel niks aan te veranderen, bilal zou nooit zomaar liegen, ik heb spijt van mijn avonturenmet aisha, ik bedoel ik had verdriet gisteren, maar ik heb het op de verkeerde manier af gereageerd ik bedoel ik had mezelf dit afgezworen, Ik besloot om terug te gaan, ik wekte hafid en aziz en vertelde ze dat ik pleite moest, ik gaf aziz geld voor het huis, en nam afscheid van hem, ik moest nadenken, eenmaal in de auto, vertelde ik hafid wat er gisteren avond is gebeurd, en dat het me heel erg dwars zit, ik luchtte me hart op bij hafid en vertelde precies hoe ik alles ervaar etc Hafid luisterde aandachtig, dat mocht ik van hem; hij luisterde altijd heel aandachtig en generaliseerde nooit, hij was altijd neutraal, daarom had ik altijd iets aan zijn adviezen. Ik startte de auto, en reed rustig weg, ik moest me hersenen ordenen, ik besloot een paar dingen vandaag op een rijtje te zetten, wetend dat de bruiloft van me broer in aantocht is moet ik me niet te veel druk maken, en genieten van me laatste normale week in marokko want daarna zal het enkel druk druk druk worden om de puntjes op de i te zetten voor de bruiloft, ik was zonder dat ik het in de gaten had na ong een kwartiertje al op weg riching nador, ik besloot om samen met hafid vandaag relax naar de strand te gaan met zen 2tjes hafid ging akkoord, we kwamen na een half uurtje aan bij hafid thuis hij regelde een zwembroek voor me en we besloten maar voor kariat. Nadat we aankwamen, op het strand, huurde we een parasolletje en stoelen etc bij die boys op het strand, we namen lekker drinken, ik kocht een pakje sigaretten en zakte onderuit zodat ik relax zat, ik begon na te denken over me leven, ik weet dat er heel wat veranderd moet worden; ik bekeek mijn leven globaal, ik zag voor me: een best verwende jongen die geen doel in zijn leven heeft, hij rookt, playt, traint niet, gaat niet serieus naar school, en teert op zijn oudersIk wilde het niet meer ik moest er echt wat aan doen, ik beloofde mezelf om na de zomervakantie er flink tegen aan te gaan. Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen. Het was heel saai maar ook heel relax, de koele wind en de hete zon, koud drankje in me hand en sigaretten ik kon zo wel shi paar uurtjes zitten, hafid kwam net aanlopen, hij had een duik genomen, ik had er nog geen zin in dus bleef ik naar de lucht staren.Na een tijdje waakte ik uit mijn trance ik stak nog een sigaret op en legde mijn spullen bij hafid, en besloot effe een rondje te lopen, ik richting het water en dwaalde even rond, ik nam effe een koele duik en keerde terug naar mijn staanplaats, ik had eigenlijk geen zin meer en wilde lekker naar huis gaan, hafid had er ook niet zo een zin in, dus besloten we terug te gaan.Ik had mijn moeder beloofd om wat meer tijd met familie door te brengen, dus ik slingerde hafid langs zijn huis, en reed via azghengen richting boujafa, ik maakte de raamopen en liet wind naar binnen komen. Ik genoot intens van Marokko maar toch mistte ik iets ik wilde het niet toegeven maar ik hield mezelf alleen voor de gek ik wist dat ik Najat mistte, ik ga er binnenkort effe bellen..

Ik ga gauw verder.

----------


## Imperatrice

aaaiighttt...
ik volg je..

----------


## gaula

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik vroeg je wat....hmmm of wou je daar gewoon geen antwoord op geven? elmoehiem ga zo dooooor  :wohaa:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## Miss-B

Mooi verhaaltje !!! Ga snel verder !!! 

xxxjes Miss-B

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *aaaiighttt...
> ik volg je..*


aaaaighttt... 
ik volg je ook  :hihi:  
teeeeneeeneee neee neee neee talalalalalaaaaaaalalalalaaaaaa
ik w8 ik w8 op een vervolg want me vingers willen neit meer verder typen, ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder.

Beslaaam

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door gaula_ 
> * Ik vroeg je wat....hmmm of wou je daar gewoon geen antwoord op geven?*


  :roken:  You understanding me

----------


## Daniya

ewa pancrase manie ie dscha vervolg schdied?
ka tra schieg!!!!!!!!

hopelijk versta je het...
maar ga snel met een nieuw vervolg, aub.

----------


## pancrase

fehme3am ik ga vanavaond verder

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *ewa pancrase manie ie dscha vervolg schdied?
> ka tra schieg!!!!!!!!
> 
> hopelijk versta je het...
> maar ga snel met een nieuw vervolg, aub.*



kapot lachen.
praten overal berbers zelfs op de pc  :handbang:

----------


## pancrase

ik bekeek mijn leven globaal, ik zag voor me: een best verwende jongen die geen doel in zijn leven heeft, hij rookt, playt, traint niet, gaat niet serieus naar school, en teert op zijn oudersIk wilde het niet meer ik moest er echt wat aan doen, ik beloofde mezelf om na de zomervakantie er flink tegen aan te gaan. Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen. Het was heel saai maar ook heel relax, de koele wind en de hete zon, koud drankje in me hand en sigaretten ik kon zo wel shi paar uurtjes zitten, hafid kwam net aanlopen, hij had een duik genomen, ik had er nog geen zin in dus bleef ik naar de lucht staren.Na een tijdje waakte ik uit mijn trance ik stak nog een sigaret op en legde mijn spullen bij hafid, en besloot effe een rondje te lopen, ik richting het water en dwaalde even rond, ik nam effe een koele duik en keerde terug naar mijn staanplaats, ik had eigenlijk geen zin meer en wilde lekker naar huis gaan, hafid had er ook niet zo een zin in, dus besloten we terug te gaan.Ik had mijn moeder beloofd om wat meer tijd met familie door te brengen, dus ik slingerde hafid langs zijn huis, en reed via azghengen richting boujafa, ik maakte de raamopen en liet wind naar binnen komen. Ik genoot intens van Marokko maar toch mistte ik iets ik wilde het niet toegeven maar ik hield mezelf alleen voor de gek ik wist dat ik Najat mistte, ik ga er binnenkort effe bellen..



2 Weken Later

Joeeeejeojeojeoejoe joEOEOEOJEOjejeoejeojoejoejoje Klonk er uit alle vrouwen monden.
De bruiloft van me broer was volop aan de gang, we liepen nu richting de auto, we zouden de bruid ophalen en daarna weer terugkomen want dan zou het echte feest losbarsten, ik had me op men netst gekleed vandaag, ik had een donkere kostuum aan, ik was even daarvoor bij de kapper geweest, die ik had gedwongen om NIET mijn kapsel te verpesten anders zou hij ervan langs krijgen, ik had voor het eerst sinds jaren weer me poten versierd met sieraden, ik vond dat het wel kon, ik had 3 ringen over 10 vingers verspreid, een vette horloge(van me broer gestolen van cartier) en een simpele gouden armband, Ik liet me broer instappen, en natuurlijk probeerde iedereen ook in te stappen, me zus en me tante ging met ons in de auto, we reden toeterend weg, ik had effe genoeg van Marokkaans muziek en had effe zin in echt Thug Life muziek, en zette Tupac op, keihard klonk zijn brute stem uit de boxen, ik begon nu al los te gaan, ik reed richting Nador met een hele stoet autos achter ons die (natuurlijk bij ons hoorden) ook toeterde, je zag iedereen omkijken langs de weg en natuurlijk gingen ze klappen, ik keek in me binnenspiegel en zag een paar busjes van me ooms en me tantes die eruit hingen ik zag ook een paar neefjes om de dak van die busjes zich keihard vastklemmen aan de auto voordat ze eraf donderen ik genoot van de sfeer, ik reed langs een tankstation waar ik heel wat Nederlandse autos zag staan, ik maakte de ramen open en draaide de volume knop op zen allerhardst en begon te toeteren, ik zag iedereen omkijken en omdat we ook Nederlanders zijn gingen ze klappen met zen allen ik vond dat zooo leuk dat je dit kon maken hier in Marokko, we reden na ongeveer 10 minuten nador binnen de vrouwtje van me broer woonde bij de nieuwe taxistaanplaats in nador we reden heel langzaam en lieten heel nador genieten van tupac, ik had een enorme glimlach en spacede op de muziek, toen opeens kwam de lievelingsnummer van mij en me broer en van vele ander namelijk; Hit m up: _First ill fuck you bitch and i click you clan west side when we ride come enquiped the game, you clamed to be a player but i fucked you wife_ 
Waaaaaujaaaaaaaaaaaaaauwaaa k zag me broer op de achterbank helemaal los gaan en mee rappen, tot dat we aankwamen bij de huis van me schoonzus, deed hij weer normaal en hartstikke heilig, we trokken met de vele autos en de enorme lawaai die we maakte de aandacht van mensen toen ik uitstapte en me broer hielp met uitstappen, gooide ik de auto op slot en begeleidde me broer naar binnen, ik keek om me heen en zag dat hier enorm word gefeest, ik liep dansend met me zus naar binnen wat ik eigenlijk niet moest doen want voor ik het wist stond miloud naast me broer om hem te begeleiden. Dat mocht niet;Dit is mijn broer en hij trouwt maar een keer dus ik ga m begeleiden!!!!!  :boos:   :fuckit2:  Ik eiste me plek weer op, en liep met me broer mee tot zijn stoel ondertussen, zag ik hoe mooi het versierd werd en hoeveel jonge dames aanwezig waren, ooow mijn god ik ben in de paradijs kijk wat een meiden schreeuwde ik in de oor van me broer, hahhaha hij moest lachen ik maakte m jaloers ik zei dat ie voor de rest van zen leven met 1 vrouw moest doorbrengen, het deed m niks hij hield van dat kind, me broer nam plaats en dus ging mijn moeder naar de moeder van de bruid om op de tradionele wijze de bruidsschat chekke( die maffe marokanen ook) ondertussen bij ons: ik danste met al me neven inc. Hafid, bilal en die hele gang me zus kwam erbij en toen ze ging zitten gingen we de meiden die nu allemaal zaten uitdagen, er stonden een paar brutale meiden op, die de uitdaging aannamen en gewoon met ons gingen dansen echt kicken was dat, terwijl jij danst met een meisje en haar moeder staat toe te kijken, ik keek rond in de zaal, ik zag een voor een bloedmooie dames totdat mijn adem stokte, ik zag een bekend meisje, heel mooi opgemaakt, ik vergat alles om me heen en had alleen oog voor haar, ik zag Najat, oow mijn god wat is ze mooi, Ze keek me in de ogen aan ik zag dat ze ook wel schrok en ze zei iets door met haar lippen te bewegen(iets van het spijt me) ik schudde me hoofd en gebaarde haar naar buiten mee te gaan, ik liep de trap op helemaal naar boven waar niemand was, ik zag najat naar boven komen, en even stonden we tegenover elkaar, we zwegen tot dat najat de spanning brak en zei: het spijt me mo ik was emotioneel geraakt, ik wist niet dat ze dat met me kon doen ik pakte haar vast en had zo een zin om haar te knuffelen,.


Ik ga snel verder

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *kapot lachen.
> praten overal berbers zelfs op de pc *


  :pimp: 

ja toch !!!

----------


## Imperatrice

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *aaaaighttt... 
> ik volg je ook  
> teeeeneeeneee neee neee neee talalalalalaaaaaaalalalalaaaaaa
> ik w8 ik w8 op een vervolg want me vingers willen neit meer verder typen, ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder.
> 
> Beslaaam*



hmm,.. dus je volgt me..?
dus jij bent die enge stalker aan mn telefoon:P

----------


## _v_

:koppel:  Helemaal FAN !!  :boogie:  Scool Ga zo Door 
 :jeweetog:  kan niet w8en op de rest !!
Doei Doei  :tong uitsteken:   :Smilie:

----------


## lolly

het heeft een hart  :zozo:   :traan2:

----------


## Daniya

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *kapot lachen.
> praten overal berbers zelfs op de pc *


iwa ja, we moeten daar toch fier op zijn, dat ben ik toch, in ieder geval!!!
 :staart:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *iwa ja, we moeten daar toch fier op zijn, dat ben ik toch, in ieder geval!!!
> *



ik doe het ook. wou gewoon gesofisticeerd over komen  :ego:

----------


## mert a bak

wioow jij laat ons echt in spanning 
ga gou verder met je verhaal want hij is echt toppie  :ole:   :duim:  

sweet kissies sara  :knipoog:

----------


## rooierozen

nou ik ben weer helemaal bijgelezen, ga gauw verder

----------


## lovelyness

Jouw verhaal word egt niet saai elke x als ik weer een vervolgje lees dan ben ik benieuwd naar het volgende!!! 
Go on...!  :ole:  

xxx

----------


## berkania150

Hey

Voor een jongen kan je best wel goed schrijven moehim haast je wat met die vervolg.  :plet:  

please  :belgie:  

see ya

----------


## lolly

berkania heb je een vriendin die anisa noemt?
en ze heeft een mooie zus die fatima noemt (moi) :giechel:

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum 

ewa ga verder jongeheer tot gauw en je doet het goed  :hihi: 

en ik moet ook erbij zeggen je hebt wel veel fans van Belgi he  :haha:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## berkania150

Gij volgt mij ook overal 
hahhaaha
moehim hier ken ik je niet
grapje schatje van me dikke kussen van je schat

 :Smilie:

----------


## mert a bak

heey k kan niet wachten op een vervolg 
je hebt echt talend had ik niet verwacht van een jongen  :argwaan:  
wel mohim we wachten 

sweet kissies sara :kusgrijs:

----------


## lolly

haha jij volgt mij schatteke.
ik wist da, ik ruikte zo'n stank die me bekend voor kwam  :kotsen:  grapje grapje  :knipoog:

----------


## Daniya

:ole:  OOK jongens kunnen (zeer goed) schrijven!!!!!  :ole:

----------


## dylan3010

> _Geplaatst door love y 4-ever_ 
> *salaam,
> 
> Nee die is voor jou bedoeld, ik ken 
> nl. veel marokkaanse meisjes die Nasjet heten, net zoals Hayat, spreek je Hayat uit als: 'Hajet'?
> Ik hoop dat jij mij daarmee kunt helpen?
> 
> Beslama Dylan
> 
> ...


  :zwaai:  Hai Fatima,alles goed, nog bedankt voor je uitleg,ik kon niet eerder reageren want ik zit in het gips en moest dus noodgedwongen thuis blijven, waar ik (nog) geen internet heb!  :huil:  Ik ga nu dus lekker alle nieuwe verhalen lezen van Mo.  :koppel:

----------


## lolly

berkania, da is raar dat ik je heb herkent. zo te zien ken ik je beter dan ik dacht  :bril:  ik heb mensenkennis  :gniffel:

----------


## dylan3010

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *berkania, da is raar dat ik je heb herkent. zo te zien ken ik je beter dan ik dacht  ik heb mensenkennis *


  :zwaai:  Hai Lolly, bedoel je mij?
Prettig weekend!!!  :Wink:   :wohaa:

----------


## berkania150

Lolly zit je nog altijd te zagen da je me kent het is al goed ik weet het al en ik vind het ook heel erg da ik je ken en gij bezit geen mensenkennis gij hoopt da anisa heeft zeker gezegd da ik da ben want ik had da aan haar gezegd. nanananana  :Wink:  


hahahah grapje schatje 
geef die zus van je een dikke kus


xxxjes  :ole:

----------


## lolly

nee dylan ik praat tegen die hopeloze maske genaamd berkania.  :roker:  haha berkania, ik ben op deze wereld gezet om je gek te maken. ik kom je ni meer tegen buiten dus het moet wel via pc. het lot heeft ons samen gebracht  :duivels:

----------


## mert a bak

ga door  :ole:

----------


## Daniya

Pancrase!!! Come out come out, where ever you are!!!!!  :handbang:

----------


## lolly

die is zeker weer in borgerhout zoals de 100 ste keer. ik begrijp hem daar zitten de schoonste madamen.  :wohaa:  





nee nee ik overdrijf, ik ben da alleen  :grote grijns:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *die is zeker weer in borgerhout zoals de 100 ste keer. ik begrijp hem daar zitten de schoonste madamen.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nee nee ik overdrijf, ik ben da alleen *


hoe raad je het!!!!!! Ik heb morgen weer in adam en dan ga ik direct weer verder met schrijven.

byebeybeyebyeb

----------


## lolly

da is makkelijk. zoals ik der voor zei ik heb mensenkennis

----------


## Daniya

Dan zou hij eens naar WILRIJK moeten komen, hihihi...

----------


## berkania150

Lolly ik heb een naam gekregen, karima, of ben je het al vergeten, er zaten mooie meisjes in borgerhout toen ik daar nog woonde nu da ik verhuisd ben ni meer of ni lolly wees eens eerlijk. Overal waar ik ga moet ik iemand van jullie tegenkomen. U zus op school en gij op het net das een nachtmerrie hahahahaha


love you xxxxjes


En pancrase waar blijft die verhaal, lolly kan ni meer wachten hahah

 :ole:  laat het komen

----------


## noraja

hahahaha lolly, en de rest van de meiden, gekke meiden dat jullie zijn  :tong uitsteken: 
meen je dat nou? is hij in borgerhout??? waloe ik zie hem daar niet.... wat doet hij daar eigenlijk, wil hij naar marokko jeki?====> borgerocco. 

pancrase!!! schrijf verder man....  :ole:

----------


## berkania150

HAHAHH Borgerokko ja da is ajaaw iedereen kent borgerokko

pancrase get your ass behind that computer and start writing 

hahaha
laat het iets goed zijn of ik stuur lolly naar jou
(en da wil je echt ni meemaken) hahaha :haha: 

dikke kussen lolly  :ole:

----------


## lolly

haha ik ben een geschenk uit de hemel karima. da is een eer dat je mij kent. ja he noraja ik zie die nooit. volgende keer moet die da een dag op voorhand zeggen zodat we hem kunnen bespieden. ale karima gaat wel verslag voor me uitbrengen. ze loopt graag achter de asses van gasten. get your ass behind that computer  :student:  da had ze net gezegd. da zijn haar woorden.

----------


## pancrase

Ik ga niet voor de dames naar borgerhout,maar voor wat zaken(famillie)
ik ben nog steeds niet terug, maar hij is geschreven(op papier) en de andere helft zit op me comp thuis, jullie krijgen m morgen van me.

----------


## lolly

jaja familie is een codewoord voor meisjes.
 :romance: 


(ik doe eigenlijk wel lastig als ik alles terug lees)

----------


## _v_

:gniffel:  Eindelijk vandaag Vervolg Tog?...  :verrassing:  
 :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:  
 :stout:   :hihi:   :jumping:  
Doeiiiiiiiiiii (K)iss From me
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## noraja

incha allah pancrase, hoop dat het er vandaag op is, want heb tentames en zou het graag vandaag nog willen lezen..hahaha lolly wajaw ghatare meid jekki? : stout :
beslema meiden en pancrase

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door noraja_ 
> *incha allah pancrase, hoop dat het er vandaag op is, want heb tentames en zou het graag vandaag nog willen lezen..hahaha lolly wajaw ghatare meid jekki? : stout :
> beslema meiden en pancrase*




tuurlijk zenne kik gataar  :roken:  
nee nee da komt omdat er geen vervolg is daarom plaag ik karima. als ik jou was pancrase vlug een vervolg typen anders gaat karima nog een volle lading krijgen. noraja veel succes met je tentamens.  :duim:  
laat ze zien wat je kan!!!!

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *jaja familie is een codewoord voor meisjes.
> 
> 
> 
> (ik doe eigenlijk wel lastig als ik alles terug lees)*


 voor jou misschien!!!!

maar hier is ie:

ik vergat alles om me heen en had alleen oog voor haar, ik zag Najat, oow mijn god wat is ze mooi, Ze keek me in de ogen aan ik zag dat ze ook wel schrok en ze zei iets door met haar lippen te bewegen(iets van het spijt me) ik schudde me hoofd en gebaarde haar naar buiten mee te gaan, ik liep de trap op helemaal naar boven waar niemand was, ik zag najat naar boven komen, en even stonden we tegenover elkaar, we zwegen tot dat najat de spanning brak en zei: het spijt me mo ik was emotioneel geraakt, ik wist niet dat ze dat met me kon doen ik pakte haar vast en had zo een zin om haar te knuffelen,.

Ik stond voor een dilemma ik kom mezelf sterk houden en men afspraak nakomen door gewoon hard tegen haar te zijn, of ik kan het haar vergeven en dan is er niks aan de hand, ik mest snel beslissen, Ik besloot voor de eerste optie te gaan, ik liet haar los en liep naar beneden om weer het feest te hervatten(wat toch al verpest was) ik vind dat ik de goede keus heb gemaakt, ik bedoel; ik kan het haar wel vergeven maar wat koop ik daarmee, ik kan haar niet meer vertrouwen, ik ben aan de ene kant wel blij dat het met bilal is gebeurd want stel; Ze zou een andere jongen genomen hebben, dan zou ik er niks van weten, ik hield wel van haar, maar ik was serieus, en wilde serieus zijn, zij niet! Voor haar was ik enkel een speeltje, die niks waard is. Ik liep op verzoek van me zus dansend de zaal in, en deed een beetje gek met me neven, totdat ik werd geroepen door de Negaffa. Of ik de broer van de bruid wilde roepen omdat ze eraan kwam,enfin de bruid werd begeleid door haar broer en na een paar gillen van die marokaanse vrouwen en een half uurtje later, besloten we terug te keren naar beni ansar, we liepen heel rustig naar de autos, ik opende de deuren en liet ze instappen etc.. ik nam plaats deed de airco aan omdat t bloedheet is en vervolgens reden we heel rustig weg, iedereen die een auto had, kwam achter ons aan het was een grote feest, ik reed heel rustig langs de boulevard, had hard muziek opgezet en hield me hand op de claxon( voor de Belgen de : toeter) piep piep piep piep piep piep peieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep zoals elke bruiloft werd een piep orkest gehouden door de autos, ik zag dat we aandacht trokken van de boulevardhangers, t deed me niks. We hadden immers een feest. Ik zette de koers voort richting beni ansar om daar het feest te hervatten. 

Daar aangekomen zagen we dat het feest al volop aan de gang was, al onze familie was er al, ik zag neven, nichten, buren, ooms, tantes die ik in jaren niet meer had gezien, ik opende de deuren en liet me broer uitstappen, hij liep om en hielp zijn vrouw met uitstappen, me vader stond bij de ingang, me broer kuste zijn hoofd en me vader groette zen nieuwe schoondochter, we liepen richting de tent en toen barste alles los, de DJ deed cheb bilal op en de vrouwen waren maar aan t gillen (zo met hun tong, je weet toch e marokaanse vreugde kreten) ik begeleidde me broer zo snel mogelijk naar de stoel en keerde terug, en begon te dansen met al men neven iedereen stond op, er waren heel veel meiden aanwezig die ik niet kende, ik maakte er in ieder geval wat van, ik bedoel hij trouwt maar een keer als het goed is, er stonden een paar meisjes op die gingen in een groep apart dansen, ik en me neven hadden schijt en liepen richting dat groepje en gingen ons erbij mengen.De dames vonden het niet erg ofso, want ze deden even hard mee, Cheb Bilal galmde uit de boxen, ik ging helemaal los, ik vond het zooo leuk, ik bedoel het was groot georganiseerd door me broer, en dan ook nog zoo goed muziek en de sfeer in marokko, geloof me je gaat los, ik ben nu tydens het typen ook aan het luisteren naar die nieuwe album van cheb bilal, en ik krijg gelijk weer zin in een bruiloft, en natuurlijk lekker op vakantie naar marokko, jullie niet??? Lkkr weer elke dag warm weer, elke dag naar het strand, s avonds in de warme avonden lkkr lopen met familie of met vrienden gewoon echt vakantie houden, ik weet niet van jullie maar ik verlang er echt naar.Ajeemaaaaaaaa ik krijg zware jnoen.enfin
We bleven dansen totdat de negaffa me schoonzus begeleidde zodat ze een andere jurk kon aantrekken, ik trok hafid mee, pakte een fles drinken en liep naar boven om op de sta7 lkkr te chillen tot straks ik hoefde helemaal niks te doen, we hadden een catering ingehuurd die echt maar ook echt alles zou doen, achteraf stond ik perplex van de catering, ze hadden zo goed werk geleverd, dat is echt iets wat je nooit zou verwachten van marokanen. Mohiem ik stond op het dak, en klom op de reling ik stak een sigaret op en nam wat te drinken terwijl ik aan het genieten was van de muziek. Muuah echt heerlijk was dat. Ik praatte effe een beetje met hafid over wat we zouden doen de laatste dagen van onze vakantie en na ongeveer 20 minuten vonden we het wel tijd om weer terug te gaan, omdat al onze neven daar beneden zijn etc..

Ik ga gauw verder.

----------


## chiller_meid

hey hey thnx voor je vervolg was kanke lauw mennn
en je hebt zeker gelijk als over vakantie en feesten enzo
wollah bij die stukje kreeg ik ook znoen 
en me broer gaat binnenkort ook trouwen alleen hij doet hierzo mennn ik kan niet wachten om ook te spacen... je weet zelfff..zulke dingen gebeuren er maar 1x... moehim de tijd is bijna aangebroken dat er zomer is en dat je dan lekker gaat chillen gelukkig maar men
ik hoop dat verder alles goed met je gaat en dat je weer zo snel mogelijk verder gaat saffie... moehim thalla 

houw je rustig he


latersss 


 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Daniya

Pancrase, je hebt me wr verrast!!
je doet het echt prachtig, ga snel verder...

----------


## spruitje

PANCRASE.....................!!!!

Jouw verhaal is TOP!!!!! 
Heb em aan 1 stuk door gelezen....
Vind het erg voor je dat je dit allemaal moet meemaken...

Hoop dat je gauw verder gaat....enne ik blijf je volgen...
Je hebt er nieuwe trouwe fan bij.....

Groetjes spruitje

----------


## zakia012

de3ja verder

----------


## noraja

pancrase!!! goed vervolg man, haha je krijg zware ejnoen, hahaha 
zakia verder? hij heeft net gepost, haha, geduld hebben meid.
moehim echt goed vervolg pancrase, incha allah gauw weer een ander. 

groetjess van MOI  :zwaai:

----------


## zakia012

:koppel:  haha a nouraja, ik heb zijn verhaal a heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel een tijd niet meer gelezen, ik had het druk, maar ik was bij blz. 20 gebleven , en haha hij is langzaaaaaaaaaaaaam als een ischfa..  :maffia: 

kussssssssssssssss

----------


## miss_lady

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *voor jou misschien!!!!
> 
> maar hier is ie:
> 
> ik vergat alles om me heen en had alleen oog voor haar, ik zag Najat, oow mijn god wat is ze mooi, Ze keek me in de ogen aan ik zag dat ze ook wel schrok en ze zei iets door met haar lippen te bewegen(iets van het spijt me) ik schudde me hoofd en gebaarde haar naar buiten mee te gaan, ik liep de trap op helemaal naar boven waar niemand was, ik zag najat naar boven komen, en even stonden we tegenover elkaar, we zwegen tot dat najat de spanning brak en zei: het spijt me mo ik was emotioneel geraakt, ik wist niet dat ze dat met me kon doen ik pakte haar vast en had zo een zin om haar te knuffelen,.
> 
> Ik stond voor een dilemma ik kom mezelf sterk houden en men afspraak nakomen door gewoon hard tegen haar te zijn, of ik kan het haar vergeven en dan is er niks aan de hand, ik mest snel beslissen, Ik besloot voor de eerste optie te gaan, ik liet haar los en liep naar beneden om weer het feest te hervatten(wat toch al verpest was) ik vind dat ik de goede keus heb gemaakt, ik bedoel; ik kan het haar wel vergeven maar wat koop ik daarmee, ik kan haar niet meer vertrouwen, ik ben aan de ene kant wel blij dat het met bilal is gebeurd want stel; Ze zou een andere jongen genomen hebben, dan zou ik er niks van weten, ik hield wel van haar, maar ik was serieus, en wilde serieus zijn, zij niet! Voor haar was ik enkel een speeltje, die niks waard is. Ik liep op verzoek van me zus dansend de zaal in, en deed een beetje gek met me neven, totdat ik werd geroepen door de Negaffa. Of ik de broer van de bruid wilde roepen omdat ze eraan kwam,enfin de bruid werd begeleid door haar broer en na een paar gillen van die marokaanse vrouwen en een half uurtje later, besloten we terug te keren naar beni ansar, we liepen heel rustig naar de autos, ik opende de deuren en liet ze instappen etc.. ik nam plaats deed de airco aan omdat t bloedheet is en vervolgens reden we heel rustig weg, iedereen die een auto had, kwam achter ons aan het was een grote feest, ik reed heel rustig langs de boulevard, had hard muziek opgezet en hield me hand op de claxon( voor de Belgen de : toeter) piep piep piep piep piep piep peieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep zoals elke bruiloft werd een piep orkest gehouden door de autos, ik zag dat we aandacht trokken van de boulevardhangers, t deed me niks. We hadden immers een feest. Ik zette de koers voort richting beni ansar om daar het feest te hervatten. 
> 
> ...


ewa ga gauw verder wallah het is een toppertje als verhaal  :knipoog:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *hey hey thnx voor je vervolg was kanke lauw mennn
> en je hebt zeker gelijk als over vakantie en feesten enzo
> wollah bij die stukje kreeg ik ook znoen 
> en me broer gaat binnenkort ook trouwen alleen hij doet hierzo mennn ik kan niet wachten om ook te spacen... je weet zelfff..zulke dingen gebeuren er maar 1x... moehim de tijd is bijna aangebroken dat er zomer is en dat je dan lekker gaat chillen gelukkig maar men
> ik hoop dat verder alles goed met je gaat en dat je weer zo snel mogelijk verder gaat saffie... moehim thalla 
> 
> houw je rustig he
> 
> ...


 B sa7tek Ik hoop dat alles goed komt en dat de bruiloft goed afloopt, ennuuuh!!!! Ik sta wel op de gatenlijst  :blozen:

----------


## Daniya

Pancrase, manie iedscha vervolg, degja hafeik, wa zemeig adraschieg ktar...
Hafeik iek mesch hoed enesch...

----------


## spruitje

EWAH PANCRASE....

Mien trazjieth? Majemi tezjieth ewthen t3ajanen?
Wa zemag athsbagh ktar...

EWAH ZIED!!!

----------


## chiller_meid

B sa7tek Ik hoop dat alles goed komt en dat de bruiloft goed afloopt, ennuuuh!!!! Ik sta wel op de gatenlijst 



hey hey je staat zeker op de gastenlijst je bent 1 van de eerste die welkom is je weet tog.. lekker eten dansen (mahrbebiek) 
als je zin hebt om naar rdam komen  :knipoog: 
ahahahhaha a ziekerd

moehim ga gauw verder als je wilt

thalla


 :zwaai:

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum

Het is echt toppie en tot gauw inshallah  :knipoog:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## mert a bak

jalah zied :zweep: 
mocro's zijn ongeduldigggg  :student:  

sweet kissies sara  :player:

----------


## pancrase

ey mensjes!!!!!!

ik kan effe niet schrijven (te veel huiswerk)

maar zet je schrap ik brei er in april een eind aan want het heeft me te lang geduurd, en ik wind het wel mooi geweest zo, maar jullie krijgen nog een hele lading.

mohim ik ga snel verder zodra ik kan


Ma3a slaaaam

----------


## noraja

wat????? pancrase? ini woullah? waarom man? je was net zo goed bezig.  :droef:  maar maak er een goed vervolg he? echt jammer macha moehim je bent al een tijdje bezig he, goede verhaal. ewa schrijf verder zodra je kan, huiswerk komt op het eerste plaats  :hihi:  

beslemaaa schrijf gauw verder  :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  mwuaaaaaah!

----------


## Elhbiba

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *ey mensjes!!!!!!
> 
> ik kan effe niet schrijven (te veel huiswerk)
> 
> maar zet je schrap ik brei er in april een eind aan want het heeft me te lang geduurd, en ik wind het wel mooi geweest zo, maar jullie krijgen nog een hele lading.
> 
> mohim ik ga snel verder zodra ik kan
> 
> ...



Salaam alikoum pancrase 

ik wens je veel succes met je huiswerk en etc... en tot gauw inshallah en alvast bedankt.

 :zwaai:  
Elhbibatje

----------


## don pizza

mooie verhaal maar twijfel aan u player capaciteiten....
ben zelf een player van belgie (denk ik toch) hehe 
en volgens mij verandert een player zomaar niet ook al is het de mooiste meisje van de wereld. en zeker gij niet...
hoe jij meisjes behandelt is wel triestig te noemen zo moet het niet pancrase het kan subtieler, maar ja wie ben ik om oner u te oordelen.
En denk je dat het gaat lukken tussen gij en najat.
Volgens mij niet EEN PLAYER VERLIEST WEL ZIJN HAREN MAAR NIET ZIJN CHARMES... hehe 
volgens mij ben je gewoon een faggy die om aan dacht zoekt.

En das u gelukt hey

ik denk da k gelijk heb maar swat schrijf gouw verder want er ziet een mooie verhaallijn in en hoop dat er ook een moraal in zit!

moehiem groeten van een echte player en als ge niks meer kunt improviseeren laat je maar iets weten.... cava

----------


## love y 4-ever

Salaam

is echt een leuk vervolg maar ik wil meer horen 

moehiem ik wacht wel op een vervolg 


thalla fatima

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *mooie verhaal maar twijfel aan u player capaciteiten....
> ben zelf een player van belgie (denk ik toch) hehe
> en volgens mij verandert een player zomaar niet ook al is het de mooiste meisje van de wereld. en zeker gij niet...
> hoe jij meisjes behandelt is wel triestig te noemen zo moet het niet pancrase het kan subtieler, maar ja wie ben ik om oner u te oordelen.
> En denk je dat het gaat lukken tussen gij en najat.
> Volgens mij niet EEN PLAYER VERLIEST WEL ZIJN HAREN MAAR NIET ZIJN CHARMES... hehe 
> volgens mij ben je gewoon een faggy die om aan dacht zoekt.
> 
> ...



amai je hebt een dikke nek  :Confused:  
begrijp ni waarom.
er is iemand die maskes kan krijgen en iemand die denkt dat die maskes kan krijgen.
denk er goed over na, slaap er een nachtje over bij welke categorie je past.
gasten zijn ook naief zene  :regie:

----------


## mert a bak

jallah ga je nog verder wella
mocro's zijn ongeduldiggg  :maf2:  :maf2: 

wel mohim ik w8 nog steeds op een vervolg
met een colatje nok ik nog een dag verder denk ik  :cola:

----------


## Daniya

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *
> ben zelf een player van belgie (denk ik toch) hehe
> 
> moehiem groeten van een echte player*



Jongens die DAT zeggen, zijn meestal de grootste SEUTEN aka NERD!!!


Ga snel verder Pancrase, je doet het echt TOP!!

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *mooie verhaal maar twijfel aan u player capaciteiten....
> ben zelf een player van belgie (denk ik toch) hehe
> en volgens mij verandert een player zomaar niet ook al is het de mooiste meisje van de wereld. en zeker gij niet...
> hoe jij meisjes behandelt is wel triestig te noemen zo moet het niet pancrase het kan subtieler, maar ja wie ben ik om oner u te oordelen.
> En denk je dat het gaat lukken tussen gij en najat.
> Volgens mij niet EEN PLAYER VERLIEST WEL ZIJN HAREN MAAR NIET ZIJN CHARMES... hehe 
> volgens mij ben je gewoon een faggy die om aan dacht zoekt.
> 
> ...


  :slapen:   :slapen:  Wollah jij bengt me slaap met je slap gelul, OEN!!!!

----------


## Sweety_16

salaam pancrase

Je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan by!
wallah je kan goed schrijven, ik kan maar niet w8ten hoe het afloopt
Inscha allah loopt het goed af. 

En dat je nou een gelukkige leven leidt.

Schrijf wanneer je kan, zo snel mogelyk hoop ik dan!  :grote grijns:  

beslama


SWEETY



*Moge allah swt jou vergeven
*En jouw goede daden accepteren in dit leven

----------


## don pizza

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *  Wollah jij bengt me slaap met je slap gelul, OEN!!!!*


percies niet geslaagd voor u inburgeringsexamen hey
beetje taallessen volgen kan geen kwaad...

zo slap was dat gelul ook weer niet, als dat slap gelul was, moet je je daar niets van aantrekken fagget.

groeten vanuit het beloofde land

kaaskop!!!!
en blijf weg uit borgerhout
getekend de player hehehehe
 :maffia:

----------


## don pizza

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *amai je hebt een dikke nek  
> begrijp ni waarom.
> er is iemand die maskes kan krijgen en iemand die denkt dat die maskes kan krijgen.
> denk er goed over na, slaap er een nachtje over bij welke categorie je past.
> gasten zijn ook naief zene *


er zijn hoeren die daar voor uitkomen en er zijn hoeren die zich normaal gedragen voor hun omgeving en bij andere....
je weet wel bij welk hoor je?
denk er goed over na, slaap er een nachtje over en weet mij te zeggen bij welk categorie je past....
volgens mij da tweede


heb er over nagedacht en ik hoor bij de 2 categories
da verbaast u waarschijnlijk niet hey

moehiem maakt niet uit, ik weet wie ik ben en das het belangrijkste...
 :fuckit2:

----------


## noraja

Don Pizza,
je hoort hier niet thuis, ga naar je huis je eikel!!
Jij moet weer terug avondlessen volgen voor je taal want dat is geen algemeen nederlands!  :Confused:  Dus ga weg met je onzin, want je hangt ons allemaal de keel uit yek lolly?
Dus je hebt geen ander keus....

Pancrase schrijf gauw verder, Beslema allemaal
kusjes van MOI  :Wink:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door noraja_ 
> *Don Pizza,
> je hoort hier niet thuis, ga naar je huis je eikel!!
> Jij moet weer terug avondlessen volgen voor je taal want dat is geen algemeen nederlands!  Dus ga weg met je onzin, want je hangt ons allemaal de keel uit yek lolly?
> Dus je hebt geen ander keus....
> 
> Pancrase schrijf gauw verder, Beslema allemaal
> kusjes van MOI *



goed gezegd bolleke!!!
ale gij, dus don pizza woont in mijn buurt. sebiet ken ik jou. geef je naam, adres, school, maten,.......  :blij:  
nee nee grapje je adres is meer dan genoeg  :argwaan:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *er zijn hoeren die daar voor uitkomen en er zijn hoeren die zich normaal gedragen voor hun omgeving en bij andere....
> je weet wel bij welk hoor je?
> denk er goed over na, slaap er een nachtje over en weet mij te zeggen bij welk categorie je past....
> volgens mij da tweede
> 
> 
> heb er over nagedacht en ik hoor bij de 2 categories
> da verbaast u waarschijnlijk niet hey
> ...



hey hey mijn woorden ni stelen nu ik er aan denk. ik weet dat die goed waren maar toch.  :tong uitsteken:  
ik ben geen van beide. nee nee ik word toch ni boos ondanks je mij een hoer hebt genoemt. het doet me niks  :aftel:  
ik ben geen watje gelijk jou.
ik kan tegen een stootje. volgens mij ben je verwijft. zo van die jannete broekjes op straat lopen. kapsel van 10 jaar geleden.  :puh:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *percies niet geslaagd voor u inburgeringsexamen hey
> beetje taallessen volgen kan geen kwaad...
> 
> zo slap was dat gelul ook weer niet, als dat slap gelul was, moet je je daar niets van aantrekken fagget.
> 
> groeten vanuit het beloofde land
> 
> kaaskop!!!!
> ...


loser!!!

----------


## don pizza

hehehe tis weer mooi geweest hey
ja ben een janneteke en een loser en dan... hehehe

tis weer goed gelukt effe een vuureke aangestoken
en zie iedereen reageren.
over die hoer das niet gemeend hey lolly, wou zien wat voor reacties er zouden komen.
en tis gelukt

pancrase wou nog n ding zeggen tis een mooi verhaal maar je bent het momenteel aan het verkrachten dus maak er snel een einde aan het is mooi geweest, cava!!!

doei (das in het hollands)
stom taaltje h  :nl:   :nl:   :nl:   :nl:   :nl:   :motorzaag:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *hehehe tis weer mooi geweest hey
> ja ben een janneteke en een loser en dan... hehehe
> 
> tis weer goed gelukt effe een vuureke aangestoken
> en zie iedereen reageren.
> over die hoer das niet gemeend hey lolly, wou zien wat voor reacties er zouden komen.
> en tis gelukt
> 
> ...


kan jij het beter???
ik zou zeggen ga j egang!

----------


## Tiet2005

Ben je nog steeds bezig aan het verhaal over die player die jij was ofzo????
Ik kan niet meer volgen laat me het weten of het nog verder gaat. 
Thanks

----------


## berkania150

HEY

ik kom weer effe ni en het is hier weer ambras .
Lolly stop met mensen lastig te vallen ik weet da je me mist ik hou ook van je hahhaha  :haha:  

Pancrase laat die mensen zeveren das al wat ze kunnen, moehim haast je wat met die verhaal.

xxxxjes van de enige die met niemand ruzie maakt (toch nog niet)  :ole:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door berkania150_ 
> *HEY
> 
> ik kom weer effe ni en het is hier weer ambras .
> Lolly stop met mensen lastig te vallen ik weet da je me mist ik hou ook van je hahhaha  
> 
> Pancrase laat die mensen zeveren das al wat ze kunnen, moehim haast je wat met die verhaal.
> 
> xxxxjes van de enige die met niemand ruzie maakt (toch nog niet) *



ik kan er niks aan doen karima. pizza is eerst begonnen. ik val geen mensen lastig ik geef ze tips. zoals bij don pizza ik wou net zeggen hoe hij zich moest kleden maar je gaf me de tijd weer ni karima.  :oog:  

hey pizza, ben je soms pizza pronto die aan de kant woont van groeningen? da is niks dat je mij aanviel  :knipoog:  no hard feelings 
(zolang je het maar ni meende)

p.s: karima je liet me in de steek  :vingers:

----------


## berkania150

hahhaah lolly wollah je laat me lachen ik weet da je me hebt gemist ik heb je ook gemist en laat eens die pizza met rust meskien ik heb medelijden met hem


pancrase sneller aub  :ole:

----------


## lolly

genoeg over pizza. ik begin honger te krijgen.
karima gaat da kopen. ik zal je wel terug betalen  :nerveus:  
tuurlijk miste ik jou 
ik had een tijdje geen pispaal

----------


## mert a bak

jalah zied met je verhaal
ik kan niet meer wachten  :argwaan:  
sweet kissies sara  :boer:

----------


## mert a bak

ey pancrase ik zie dat je nu onn bent 
ik geef je een tip....
GA VERDER MET JE VERHAAAL!!!!!!!! :argwaan:  :argwaan: 
sweet kissies sara

----------


## berkania150

pancrase gaat nu toch ni verder die heeft het zahma te druk.

Lolly a heks pispaal wacht maar als ik u pak, ik weet u wonen  gij mij ni hahahahha  :stout:  


xxjes

----------


## mert a bak

ewa word wel eens tijd om voor ons tijd te maken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
sweet kissies sara :boer:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door berkania150_ 
> *pancrase gaat nu toch ni verder die heeft het zahma te druk.
> 
> Lolly a heks pispaal wacht maar als ik u pak, ik weet u wonen  gij mij ni hahahahha  
> 
> 
> xxjes*



hahahaha serieus karima je laat me lachen. anisa lacht ook mee. ze vind je grappig. ik weet waar je woont zene. ik weet alles  :maf3:  
het is vakantie dus pancrase heeft toch geen huiswerk.

----------


## don pizza

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door berkania150_ 
[B]hahhaah lolly wollah je laat me lachen ik weet da je me hebt gemist ik heb je ook gemist en laat eens die pizza met rust meskien ik heb medelijden met hem


waarom medelijden, heb ik wat gemist  :vingers:   :vingers:  ...
heb ik zoveel kritiek gekregen dan  :Confused:  ...
van mij mag ze gerust verder doen  :ninja2:  ben altijd gewapend hey
kan me wel zelf verdedigen  :aftel:

----------


## don pizza

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door lolly_ 
[B]ik kan er niks aan doen karima. pizza is eerst begonnen. ik val geen mensen lastig ik geef ze tips. zoals bij don pizza ik wou net zeggen hoe hij zich moest kleden maar je gaf me de tijd weer ni karima.  :oog:  

hey pizza, ben je soms pizza pronto die aan de kant woont van groeningen? da is niks dat je mij aanviel  :knipoog:  no hard feelings 
(zolang je het maar ni meende)



eerste reactie van een marokkaan ik kan er niks aan doen die andere is eerst begonnen nooit schuld bij zichzelf zoeken...
awel misss lolly ik had het niet tegen u maar wel tegen pancrase

tweede reactie wat een marokkaan altijd doet is effe natrappen
met mijn kleding is nikske mis, heb toch niet te klagen en wat draag jij een burka???

en ik ben die pizza dinges van u niet.. 
ik woon daar niet er wonen daar teveel van die bruine....

hey en das niet gemeend hoor das maar voor het lachen tot de volgende keer hey  :aftel:

----------


## lolly

haha burka belange ni. ik draag van die moderne kleding. als ik ze draag wilt iedereen da opeens kopen.  :grote grijns:  


oke, wou gewoon lastig doen verveeld 
je was er gewoon op een goede moment voor mij.
karima was even weg en jij kwam opdagen.

----------


## don pizza

> _Geplaatst door lolly_ 
> *haha burka belange ni. ik draag van die moderne kleding. als ik ze draag wilt iedereen da opeens kopen.  
> 
> 
> oke, wou gewoon lastig doen verveeld 
> je was er gewoon op een goede moment voor mij.
> karima was even weg en jij kwam opdagen.*


ok geen probleem  :ego:  
maar zie dat het niet meer gebeurt hey  :haha:

----------


## lovely-a

hey pancrase heel leuk en spannend verhaal echt waar, maar ik vind toch echt dat je dr nu een eind aan moet breien.........  :Wink:

----------


## lolly

hoe ziet iedereen er eigenlijk uit?
zet je leeftijd er maar ook op.
karima bespaar me je gegevens moet nog altijd kotsen door je gezien te hebben  :duits:  ik loop nu zo rond als ik in je buurt kom

----------


## berkania150

Pizza sorry da ik het opnam voor u da zal ik ook geen tweede keer doen ondankbaar mens

Lolly waarom vraag je hun gegevens ben je opzoek naar iemand laat je me al zitten saf is het gedaan tussen ons zonder dat ik het weet en ik weet da je zo rondloopt  :duits:  omdat ik zo mooi was en je niets anders meer wilt zien hahaha  :stout:  


xxxjes

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door berkania150_ 
> *Pizza sorry da ik het opnam voor u da zal ik ook geen tweede keer doen ondankbaar mens
> 
> Lolly waarom vraag je hun gegevens ben je opzoek naar iemand laat je me al zitten saf is het gedaan tussen ons zonder dat ik het weet en ik weet da je zo rondloopt  omdat ik zo mooi was en je niets anders meer wilt zien hahaha  
> 
> 
> xxxjes*



haha nee, ik ben een moeial.
ik zoek iemand voor jou karima zo val je me niet meer lastig. ik vraag da ook aan de maskes zo heb je keuze genoeg. ben ik ni lief  :melig:  
er was nooit iets tussen ons hoeveel keren moet ik het je zeggen  :huil2:

----------


## mert a bak

haha lachen hierso 
jammar dat pancrase niet meer verder wilt gaan 
als hij geen eind wilt maken moet hij ook niet beginnen aan eeen verhaal  :potver:  
nou wel mohim ik heb wel het naar men zin gehad in het middenstuk en het begin  :vingers:  
sweet kissies sara  :engel:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door mert a bak_ 
> *haha lachen hierso 
> jammar dat pancrase niet meer verder wilt gaan 
> als hij geen eind wilt maken moet hij ook niet beginnen aan eeen verhaal  
> nou wel mohim ik heb wel het naar men zin gehad in het middenstuk en het begin  
> sweet kissies sara *


haha zo ongeduldig. je had je zin gekregen bij de vieze stukjes. ik heb je wel door meisje  :maf2:   :lol:

----------


## chiller_meid

kiefash deze rewina wesh heeft pancrase ergens gezet dat die niet meer verder wilt gaan met het verhaal wela
moehim als pancrase tie is aan die einde zal die het ons wel zeggen kiefash jullie zitten hier zo te oordelen en te kaakelen over bulshitt en gratis moehim wie zich aangesproken voelt das pech hebben maar ja gewoon rustig blijven a mensennn en niet iedereen afkraken

en pancrase challas moet je blijven en ik timer op je vervolg ouwe moehim peace outtt 


moehim thallaaaa peeps

----------


## Queen Lala

Salaam


ewa je hebt weer een nieuwe fan van je 
leuk verhaal maar wanneer komt het vervolg erop ?????


thalla fatima

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *kiefash deze rewina wesh heeft pancrase ergens gezet dat die niet meer verder wilt gaan met het verhaal wela
> moehim als pancrase tie is aan die einde zal die het ons wel zeggen kiefash jullie zitten hier zo te oordelen en te kaakelen over bulshitt en gratis moehim wie zich aangesproken voelt das pech hebben maar ja gewoon rustig blijven a mensennn en niet iedereen afkraken
> 
> en pancrase challas moet je blijven en ik timer op je vervolg ouwe moehim peace outtt 
> 
> 
> moehim thallaaaa peeps*



wat zever je allemaal???????  :Confused:

----------


## don pizza

chiller_meid
kiefash deze rewina wesh heeft pancrase ergens gezet dat die niet meer verder wilt gaan met het verhaal wela
moehim als pancrase tie is aan die einde zal die het ons wel zeggen kiefash jullie zitten hier zo te oordelen en te kaakelen over bulshitt en gratis moehim wie zich aangesproken voelt das pech hebben maar ja gewoon rustig blijven a mensennn en niet iedereen afkraken

en pancrase challas moet je blijven en ik timer op je vervolg ouwe moehim peace outtt 

gij bent een zieke patient, op welk basis concludeer je dat!?
tis weer een hollander met een dikke nek, en doe in het vervolg iets aan u woordenschat dat het leesbaar blijft ok 
doei!!!

----------


## berkania150

Pizza en lolly moeten weer reageren typisch 

Pancrase heeft gezegd da die zou verder gaan wanneer hij tijd heeft zahma meneer heeft een druk leven.  :stomp:  

Lolly ik mis je schat en je moet ni ontkennen wat wij ooit samen hebben gehad.

hahah  :hihi:  

Pancrase je leven kan ni drukker zijn dan die van lolly en zij zit hier meer dan jou dus GAAAAAAAAA VERDER  :regie:

----------


## lolly

hahaha karima pizza is mijn hond. die gaat overal met me mee. da is waar ik heb het ontzettend druk. tv kijken, wandelen,... neemt te veel tijd in beslag.


karima over mijn lijk dat ik iets met je wil hebben.  :maffia:  

ja heb je wel gemist da is waar. een pispaal is moeilijk te vinden gelijk jou  :gniffel:  

god speed everybody

----------


## pancrase

We bleven dansen totdat de negaffa me schoonzus begeleidde zodat ze een andere jurk kon aantrekken, ik trok hafid mee, pakte een fles drinken en liep naar boven om op de sta7 lkkr te chillen tot straks ik hoefde helemaal niks te doen, we hadden een catering ingehuurd die echt maar ook echt alles zou doen, achteraf stond ik perplex van de catering, ze hadden zo goed werk geleverd, dat is echt iets wat je nooit zou verwachten van marokanen. Mohiem ik stond op het dak, en klom op de reling ik stak een sigaret op en nam wat te drinken terwijl ik aan het genieten was van de muziek. Muuah echt heerlijk was dat. Ik praatte effe een beetje met hafid over wat we zouden doen de laatste dagen van onze vakantie en na ongeveer 20 minuten vonden we het wel tijd om weer terug te gaan, omdat al onze neven daar beneden zijn etc..





Het feest was al volop aan de gang, iedereen dronk,at,praatte met elkaar etc.. ik liep telkens rondjes om te zorgen dat ALLES goed zou gaan.Na een paar uurtjes, zag ik dat me broer en zijn vrouw heel erg moe waren.Ze wilden zeker gaan slapen ik zag dat de jongens van de catering helemaal bezweet waren en met zen allen effe pauze gingen nemen.De DJ trok het ook niet meer, want zijn muziek was ook niet meer zo denderend.De negaffa besloot om er een eind aan te maken en begeleidde de tortelduifjes naar hun kamer, terwijl de ene helft nog aan het dansen waren, waren de oudjes al afscheid aan het nemen.Ik ging lekker naar het dak, en stak een sigaret op, ik zag daar 2 ooms van me op het dak die zich helemaal klem hadden gezopen, en ging er effe bij zitten, uit ervaring wist ik dat als je nuchter bent, je altijd kan vermaken met dronkelappen, ze vertelde de ene mop na de andere, ze lieten me echt lachen.Ik kreeg bier aangeboden, maar sloeg het, ze bleven doordringen maar ik nam het gewoon niet, gewoon omdat ik mijzelf de principe had gesteld om nooit meer te drinken, en ook omdat ik de bierlucht niet kon luchten, ik waarschuwde ze dat als ze nog een keer zouden aandringen dat ik mijn vader erbij zal roepen, dat deed ik bewust omdat ik wist wat voor respect zij hadden voor me vader en dus nooit in een dronken toestand voor hem willen verschijnen, ze lieten me met rust en ik nam weer afscheid, ik zou naar beneden gaan en misschien als het nodig is om te helpen.Ik hoorde een van mijn favo liedjes:Hassan berkani :La Visa La Euro, ik zag al mijn neven,buren etc.. weer aan t dansen met elkaar, ik liep lachend langs omdat ik het niet kon begrijpen dat ze niet moe zijn.Ik bedoel iedereen was doodop maar zij Nooit!!!. Ik scotte ze en zag dat mijn vader de DJ vertelde dat dit de laatste liedje was, het was al ongeveer 3 uur, de meeste mensen die niet zouden blijven slapen waren al weg, en me vader wilde geen overlast veroorzaken voor de buren, we mochten al blij zijn dat ze niet hadden gezeurd,omdat we geen vergunning hadden voor de tent die we op straat hadden gezegd(maar jah thats marocco).De feest was tot zen einde gekomen. Als de speer gingen de jongens die we hadden ingehuurd alles opruimen, ik zei tegenme vader dat ie moest slapen en dat ik zou opletten.onze huis was propvol, ik kon nergens meer slapen,ik zei tegen me vader dat ik in Bouyafa wel zou slapen.Hafid zou ook met mij blijven, en met mij meegaan naar bouyafa.Na ongeveer 2 uurtjes was alles opgeruimd, in de autos geladen en beni ansar was weer beni ansar, er waren helemaal geen sporen van het feest meer te zien,Ik gooide alles op slot en bracht me vader de huissleutels.Hafid enik haalde de versiering van de auto,het was al 6 uur in de ochtend ofso en ik was in 1 woord: DOODOP. Hafid en ik reden richting Bouyafaa..

----------


## lolly

leuke vervolg
hoeveel vervolgen zullen er nog volgen?

----------


## mert a bak

fieuwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
dat werd tijd zoals je in mijn reactie had gelezen had ik de moet al opgegeven  :droef: 
wel mohim ik weet nu dat ik je kan rekenen 
maar laat het volgende gevolg niet te lang wachten  :maf2:   :maf2:  

sweet kissies sara

ps je bentnu togg al onn maby dat er een gevolgje opkan ?  :player:   :player:

----------


## berkania150

Eindelijk, je bent verder gegaan.

Lolly ging je bijna als vermist doorgeven

Hier lolly hij is er dus ni meer huilen veeg die traantjes weg

hahahah  :ole:  


dikke xxxjes

----------


## lolly

:party:  GELUKKIGE VERJAARDAG KARIMA  :party:  

MOGE ER NOG VELE JAREN VOLGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :gefeliciteerd:

----------


## xxjasminaxx

:ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  VerVolGje Graag JoU VeRhAaL is echt hEEl MoOi


Groetjes Xxxjasmina

----------


## berkania150

Hey lolly

dank u, je bent het ni vergeten ik ben oud  all anisa noemt mij oud die klein kind hahahah  :ole:  


xxxjes

----------


## lolly

we zijn even jong bedoel je.
 :boos:  laat anisa maar aan mij over

----------


## love y 4-ever

Salaam

leuk vervolgeje maar spijtig is het maar een klein stukje 

moehiem Inschall'Allah is het volgende een groteren stukje



thalla fatima

----------


## *-JiDa-*

Je Mag Trots Op Jezelf Zijn!!...

Je Hebt Er Een Fan Bij!!  :gefeliciteerd:   :ole:   :lekpuh:   :giechel:   :gefeliciteerd:

----------


## pancrase

ik ga verdeer zodra ik tijd heb en dan schrijf ik een groooot stuk. Ikdenk as weekend. ik moet ff een project afronden.

----------


## lolly

wow wow een project die belangrijker is dan mij  :Confused:   :tranen:

----------


## bonebreaker

ewa brahim wuahahahaha alles goed???? fafi met deze torie je bent togg thug lifer/kickboxer/torieman,wuahahaha en dan ga je deze puffie de pzzt pzzt zetten op t internet tfoe man heb je niks beters te doen oulla wuahahaha oellah k heb speciaal die orie aangemaakt ik denk effe verhaaltjes lezen enzow ik check ik denk wie is deze mafkees ik zie wuahahahahaha tfoe man dat je geduld voor ditte hebt eh bradda leip ouwe. yehh fafiman wuahahahah heeft die hafid ook dit als hobby oulla zeg me waar is zijn liefdesleven verhaaltje,!!jeh torieboyzz

----------


## Naima17

Salaaaam pancrace ik heb een tijdje je verhaal niet gevolgd, maar wel ingehaald wat ik gemist had ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met het verhaal je doet het goed mijn complimentjes. Thalla boosa naima

----------


## berkania150

Lolly alles is beter en belangrijker dan u weet je da nu nog steeds niet  :stout:  


hahhah


Bonnebreaker spreek nederlands man (zoek geen ruzie gewooon een reactie)


xxxjes  :ole:

----------


## missmetalsia_86

he heb me net pas aangemeld op maroc .nl
je hebt nu al een fan er bij maak snel af want het is perfect!

he mo the player maak snel af sinds k t begon te lezen safi verslaafd a asahbi nie normaal!!  :hihi:  

een mooi verhaal tabarkelah  :gechoqueerd:

----------


## Daniya

Pancrase wanneer ga je eens verder, aub???
Ik kan niet meer wachten, je deed/doet het prachtig!

----------


## Daniya

:duim:

----------


## *sabinA*

kep me alleen aangemeld hiero om te reageren op t verhaal...en dan gaat die gast niet verder  :eyebrow: .....

k wacht met spanning af  :haha:

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door berkania150_ 
> *Lolly alles is beter en belangrijker dan u weet je da nu nog steeds niet  
> 
> 
> hahhah
> 
> 
> Bonnebreaker spreek nederlands man (zoek geen ruzie gewooon een reactie)
> 
> ...


ligt het aan mij of wil je rammel karima  :aftel: 
everybody knows that i'm importent!!!! 
hahahahaha je zegt dat die geen nederlands kan.

----------


## love y 4-ever

Salaam

ewa wanneer komt nou het vervolg

ben wel nog steeds aan het wachten he
thalla fatima

----------


## missmetalsia_86

ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

asahbi waar blijft die fucking mooi verhaal!!! 

ik w8 en w8 maar zal w8ten tot dat jij je verhaal a mo the player snel maak je verhaal af!!!

----------


## rooierozen

vervolg

----------


## lolly

halloooooooooooooooo

----------


## chiller_meid

hey lolly en don pizza ik weet niet wat jullie probleem is maar in ieder geval als er iets is met mij reactie dan breng je dat over op een normaal manier niet soort van interesant en don pizza lees je email voordat je shab hollanda wilt zwart maken en vergelijkt met een dikke nek of wat dan ook.. zehma jij trekt volle zalen
en lolly geld ook voor jou jou heb ik ook een email gestuurd waarin ik ook het een en ander had te vertellen want heb namelijk nog wel die respect om het zo te doen in plaats van op deze topic

moehim rustig moet je blijven en kraak mensen niet af omdat ze zogenaamd niet aan jullie kunnen tippen (don pizza & lolly) 


sooo dat moest eruitttt 


latersss

----------


## Imperatrice

wanneer kunnen we weer een vervolgje verwachten? En in plaats van hier een hoop geruzie te maken, kunnen jullie ook ff een eigen topic starten en dan schelden totdat je erbij neervalt. Is echt niet meer gezellig hiero

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *
> 
> hey lolly en don pizza ik weet niet wat jullie probleem is maar in ieder geval als er iets is met mij reactie dan breng je dat over op een normaal manier niet soort van interesant en don pizza lees je email voordat je shab hollanda wilt zwart maken en vergelijkt met een dikke nek of wat dan ook.. zehma jij trekt volle zalen
> en lolly geld ook voor jou jou heb ik ook een email gestuurd waarin ik ook het een en ander had te vertellen want heb namelijk nog wel die respect om het zo te doen in plaats van op deze topic
> 
> moehim rustig moet je blijven en kraak mensen niet af omdat ze zogenaamd niet aan jullie kunnen tippen (don pizza & lolly) 
> 
> 
> ...



ik had zelfs niks verstaan wat je de vorige keer had getypt. zag je de vraagtekens ni?
ik heb niks van je ontvangen. dus je had voor niks een hele verhaal getypt. ik vroeg toch wat je allemaal aan het zeggen was. je doet ineens alsof ik je aanviel. ik kon het even goed doen. heel je tekst is precies 1 zin. en dan doe je op laatst van: als jullie je aangesproken voelen dan hebben jullie pech.

----------


## Daniya

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *wanneer kunnen we weer een vervolgje verwachten? En in plaats van hier een hoop geruzie te maken, kunnen jullie ook ff een eigen topic starten en dan schelden totdat je erbij neervalt. Is echt niet meer gezellig hiero*


Groot gelijk heb je!!!!  :petaf:

----------


## missmetalsia_86

ewa mo waar blijft t verhaal of heb je t druk druk druk druk druk druk druk druk druk druk met de ladies??  :stout:  

maar goed maak snel af!

je fan  :knipoog:

----------


## Daniya

Pancrase, kun je aub verder gaan met je topverhaal?
De laatste tijd lijkt dit niet echt jouw topic, maar meer van diegene die hier elkaar zitten uitschelden (ik noem GEEN namen!!), hafeik ga door...

----------


## lolly

wie maakt er nu ruzie. voor zover ik weet is dit een discussie.

----------


## Imperatrice

pff.. zelfs de topic-starter heeft geen eens zin meer om hier weer eens wat te posten

----------


## don pizza

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *
> 
> hey lolly en don pizza ik weet niet wat jullie probleem is maar in ieder geval als er iets is met mij reactie dan breng je dat over op een normaal manier niet soort van interesant en don pizza lees je email voordat je shab hollanda wilt zwart maken en vergelijkt met een dikke nek of wat dan ook.. zehma jij trekt volle zalen
> en lolly geld ook voor jou jou heb ik ook een email gestuurd waarin ik ook het een en ander had te vertellen want heb namelijk nog wel die respect om het zo te doen in plaats van op deze topic
> 
> moehim rustig moet je blijven en kraak mensen niet af omdat ze zogenaamd niet aan jullie kunnen tippen (don pizza & lolly) 
> 
> 
> ...



mond toe stomme trut, ken je t verschil tussen ruzie en discussie!
en ja heb iets tegen hollanders zoals u...
shab hollanda wie zijn da tzijn allemaal potters
en ga maar lekker terug naar u negervriend eh vuile hoer! 
en als je een mail schrijft probeer dan duidelijk te zijn, in plaats van te schelden ok

----------


## tetouania-hamka

haaay pencrase ...

ik ben een nieuwe fan ( k heb je verhaal pas ondekt 
aan het einde) 
maar ja..


dit is dus voor een deel egt gebeurt?
dus gaat alles nu wel g0ed met je ?

maar ja
zou je alsjeblieft weer gauw verder willen gaan..
k heb n0oit een verhaal in 1 dag uitgelezen..
maar nu dus wel..

shokran baZaaaaaF

BuH ByE (K)

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *mond toe stomme trut, ken je t verschil tussen ruzie en discussie!
> en ja heb iets tegen hollanders zoals u...
> shab hollanda wie zijn da tzijn allemaal potters
> en ga maar lekker terug naar u negervriend eh vuile hoer! 
> en als je een mail schrijft probeer dan duidelijk te zijn, in plaats van te schelden ok*




 :knife_head:  chaka
 :wow:

----------


## _v_

:player:  pancrase  :player:  

ga please weer verder  :lekpuh:  

doei doei (K)(K)

----------


## chiller_meid

> _Geplaatst door don pizza_ 
> *mond toe stomme trut, ken je t verschil tussen ruzie en discussie!
> en ja heb iets tegen hollanders zoals u...
> shab hollanda wie zijn da tzijn allemaal potters
> en ga maar lekker terug naar u negervriend eh vuile hoer! 
> en als je een mail schrijft probeer dan duidelijk te zijn, in plaats van te schelden ok*



wejohhhhhhhhhhhhhh kanke vieze zemmel wie denk je wel niet dat je voor je hebt, wat denk je a idioot.. keh ik zeg jou nu behdek en nu voor alle duidelijkheid... de enige hoer die hier is en bestaat dat is je ja moeder weet je waarom???? omdat ze zemmel op aarde heeft gezet een schande dussss... en heb je er problemen dat ik in een mail heb gescholden dat kon jij ook doen maar je wil het openbaar doen.. op ander mans topic ewa dan doe ik hem ook op een topic a vieze schande ga maar lekker de hollanders haten.. want zij zijn de degene die in je kontje hebben geboord a vieze lelijkerd zehma soort van denderdend doen.. en kiefash ben je vergeten JIJ bent tochhh die negervriend a NIGERWANNEBE.. tzzz zehma gelijk neger.. en volgens mij ken jij die verschil niet tussen een discussie en een ruzie.. want jij bent degene die van een discusie een ruzie maakt maar mehlis denje henje fouten maken is menselijk

MOEHIM PANCRASE SORRY VOOR HET VERPESTEN VAN JE TOPIC MAAR JAH IK KON HET GEWOON NIET LATEN OM ER OP IN TE GAAN...
EN PIZZA IZAN OP JOU REAGEER IK NIET DUS DAT BETEKENT IK NEGEER JE

----------


## berkania150

lolly en pizza ik laat je een paar dagen alleen en het is hier rwina  
hahahahahha  :haha:  pispaal 2 ska a moesiba

Pancrase zit weer in borgerhout dermee da die ni verder schrijft

xxxjes

----------


## lolly

> _Geplaatst door berkania150_ 
> *lolly en pizza ik laat je een paar dagen alleen en het is hier rwina  
> hahahahahha  pispaal 2 ska a moesiba
> 
> Pancrase zit weer in borgerhout dermee da die ni verder schrijft
> 
> xxxjes*


die halfman heeft veel praat dermee. die viel me zomaar aan  :auw:  
hahaha zogezegd connecties. je weet waar die rondhangt.  :melig:

----------


## miss tisso

leuke verhaal mangggg!!!
ga verder  :student:  
faja wat die najat had gedaan  :duivel:  
ciao bella  :handbang:

----------


## *sabinA*

:verrassing:  gaat dit verhaal ooit nogh verder?

----------


## Elhbiba

ga aub verder ik denk dat we genoeg hebben gewacht :s pancrase beslama en thallah

Elhbiba

----------


## lolly

ik kap er mee. duurt kweeni hoe lang. ciao  :motorzaag: :

----------


## zinake_tje

komt er nog wat van???? heb je geen msn ofzo kwil je eens spreken.... doeiii

----------


## Wie?

13, up.

----------


## sarah1990

salam pancrase,
upii nieuwe fann hierrzoo  :Smilie: 
is egt een mooi verhaal en wel triestig voor je..
ga gauw verder xx

----------


## Trotse_berber

Ik heb de eerste pagina gelezen.. Zoals ik al hier zie bij reactie is er geen vervolg meer dus lees ik deze verhaal ook niet. Ik haat verhalen die geen vervolg heeft. Want deze verhaal is begon in 2003 en this nu 2012.

Liefst F.

----------


## Jihad18L

Wayou dit is best van jaren geleden 

Hoe gaat het nu met u?

----------


## lopititia

Sallam Mohammed

nieuwe fan erbij
ben dol op je verhaal
wanneer kun je doorgaan??

xxx

----------


## 123mocro123

heb nieuwe verhalen nodig chek mijn onderwerp

----------


## lonley_girl

> he mohamed hoorde ik manon roepen kan je effe naar kantoor komen. ik keek hajat verbaasd aan en zag dat zij ook niet wist waarom ik moest gaan mohiem ik liep richting kantoor en klopte aan. 'binnen' hoor ik ....
> 
> Manon riep je me? zeg ik vraag ik heel onschuldig
> ja kan je effe binnenkomen en de deur sluiten
> tfoeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wat een harde viswijf is het dus ik nam plaats.
> Manon: he mohammed, mag ik je mo noemen vroeg ze me want het is veel makkelijker voor me?
> ik vond het best. ik dacht safi grat 3lia vandaag 1ste dag direct mashakil 
> manon: euh ik heb effe j egegevens doorgenomen, ik vind dat je hiervoor wel veel banen heb gehad mag ik weten waarom?
> Mo: ik d8 van als ze me toch gaat ontslaan ga ik lekker brutaal doen dus begon ik allerlei onzin te verzinnen om toch misschien te mogen blijven want aan haar stem was te horen dat ze er niet mee tevreden was dat ik veel baantjes heb gehad het was ook direct een les voor mij van mocht ik ooit ergens anders werk ga zoeken nooit eerlijk zijn en niet al je banen vermelden voortaan afijn.
> ...



jammer dat het niet veder gaat?? 
zou graag willen weten hoe het afloopt..  :Smilie:

----------


## Mezelf_man

en toen leefde mo nog lang en gelukkig als player.

----------


## olliebolletje

Heey, 
Ik heb je halve verhaal helemaal uitgelezen hij was echt spannend en leuk!! Ik zou graag het verdere vervolg van het verhaal willen weten!!! Echt een avontuurlijk spannend verhaal.
XxxxxX

----------


## panter0ss

er zitten hier veel meisjes uit belgie tussen :P 1 die vrijgezel is  :grote grijns:

----------


## panter0ss

haha hoe kan jij dat nu weten??? alles kan het is 2013  :grote grijns:

----------

